# Regional Pill Discussion: South West v2



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

Please use this thread to discuss pills in The South West area 

The South West area includes:

California
Nevada
Utah
Arizona
New Mexico
Colorado

Previous South West Pill Discussion Thread

link to South West section on Pill Reports


----------



## OzzBozz

anyone try yellow keys?


*EDIT* apparently according to a pill testing kit,  and some reviews from some friends... very high-quality MDMA/MDA pills... pretty much the same as purple keys, just different color.


----------



## Mac Mel

Yellow keys are BOMB. Best pills ive tried yet. Im getting 14 of them tomorrow...


----------



## OzzBozz

Mac Mel said:
			
		

> Yellow keys are BOMB. Best pills ive tried yet. Im getting 14 of them tomorrow...



yeah
i was a bit sketched out as they look different in consistency in comparison to the green and purple keys, i mean same "key" stamp... but these yellow keys dont have any sort of specks etc. in them.

how do they compare to other pills you've tired ( like other stamps )?


----------



## fukuy98

watch out peeps. I heard there were copy cats of the famous "key" going on around. Anyway, i'd like feedbacks of these yellow keys as well. My connect also has em on deck.


----------



## OzzBozz

fukuy98 said:
			
		

> watch out peeps. I heard there were copy cats of the famous "key" going on around. Anyway, i'd like feedbacks of these yellow keys as well. My connect also has em on deck.



A good friend of mine ingested 2 after doing about 11 or 12 orange ladies on saturday night ( he has a tolerance... ), and he was rolling pretty good and he was said they were super smooth and clean with no signs of meth, maybe a bit of MDA.


----------



## misterDNA

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> link to South West section on Pill Reports



FYI - that link doesn't work anymore - looks like they changed their site structure.

Here's the new link: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=region_home&region=1&sub_region=5


----------



## PartTwo

SWIM or maybe it was me had some super duper yellow buddahs, best i had in along time, very clean, no meth, no come down  ..girl i got em drove to the bay to get em

EDit: got them in cen cal, right in the middle


----------



## Al_S_Dee

fukuy98 said:
			
		

> watch out peeps. I heard there were copy cats of the famous "key" going on around. Anyway, i'd like feedbacks of these yellow keys as well. My connect also has em on deck.



I was just gonna ask about these... a friend saved a couple of these green pills with a strong press and a key etching.  May get a shot at these soon.

I took one a couple months ago but also ended up railing (against my better judgement) Oxy, Klonopins, and eating Xanaxes [long story] so I have selective amnesia from the occurrences that night..

Anyone know what's in these green keys?


----------



## OzzBozz

Al_S_Dee said:
			
		

> I was just gonna ask about these... a friend saved a couple of these green pills with a strong press and a key etching.  May get a shot at these soon.
> 
> I took one a couple months ago but also ended up railing (against my better judgement) Oxy, Klonopins, and eating Xanaxes [long story] so I have selective amnesia from the occurrences that night..
> 
> Anyone know what's in these green keys?



if they're the older green keys
there really good clean pills
they might have some MDA in them, but personally... i like that :D


----------



## Paperweight

So whats the deal with these?? Are the yellow keys as good as the purple and  green keys?


----------



## OzzBozz

Paperweight said:
			
		

> So whats the deal with these?? Are the yellow keys as good as the purple and  green keys?



i never tried the purple or green keys

i just know the yellow keys are of good quality... clean, strong pills.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

misterDNA said:
			
		

> FYI - that link doesn't work anymore - looks like they changed their site structure.
> 
> Here's the new link: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=region_home&region=1&sub_region=5



thank you. link updated


----------



## Paperweight

Has anyone heard anything about pink infinitys?


----------



## mbwjr

Anyone hear of White Canadians?  They have a maple leaf on them.


----------



## mbwjr

Is anyone still even post here?  I haven't seen one post yet alone a response to my question in 3 days???


----------



## misterDNA

mbwjr said:
			
		

> Is anyone still even post here?  I haven't seen one post yet alone a response to my question in 3 days???



Seems pretty dead.. I check this forum daily, but unfortunately, it seems like not many others do..

(and nope, haven't seen any maple leaf beans - heck, haven't seen ANY lately  )


----------



## lilianM

OzzBozz said:
			
		

> i never tried the purple or green keys
> 
> i just know the yellow keys are of good quality... clean, strong pills.



the purple keys with white specs on them were heavenly, one of 07 best for sure. Not so confident about the new keys going around rite now. if they dont have white specs on them, probably come from diff maker then.


----------



## OzzBozz

lilianM said:
			
		

> the purple keys with white specs on them were heavenly, one of 07 best for sure. Not so confident about the new keys going around rite now. if they dont have white specs on them, probably come from diff maker then.



well i've talked to people and the green and yellow keys are still good pills, but not as good as the original purple keys. THey have less MDMA... but still a nice amount in them.


----------



## OzzBozz

has anyone heard about the "blue aliens".

my friend picked up on some keys and "blue aliens", and the people who were taking the blue aliens were straghtup-tripping out. My friend who took 2 ( normally takes 2-3 pills to roll ), was rolling or tripping out very hard. He kept getting a "floating" sensation when he'd walk around the room, and he'd get visuals.

I'm trying to think what could be in these pills... Ketamine, 2c-b???
i'm hoping someone on these boards with a pill-testing kit stumble across these pills.


----------



## 11abc11

Yea ozzbozz, i like 2 know what up with them aliens too. The skeleton keys and double d's have been in the new orleans area. My boy ate a grey or light blue alien and  peach DC and was puking and kind of tripping and shaking. He normally eats 10 but these made him real sick and i had to rush him to the ER.  i saw a report on pill reports saying they were fiya but now the report gone. i know i have the same kind as in the report cause the report had an image with the same alien bean.


----------



## studlysemite

I picked up some green keys (newer batch) and they were weak. my friend said the same thing also - just a low to medium dose of MDMA. I was offered yellow ones (same press) but I passed.


----------



## OzzBozz

studlysemite said:
			
		

> I picked up some green keys (newer batch) and they were weak. my friend said the same thing also - just a low to medium dose of MDMA. I was offered yellow ones (same press) but I passed.



i've heard there are two batches of keys going around. Apparently both are weaker than the original purple keys, but ones stronger than another.


----------



## OzzBozz

11abc11 said:
			
		

> Yea ozzbozz, i like 2 know what up with them aliens too. The skeleton keys and double d's have been in the new orleans area. My boy ate a grey or light blue alien and  peach DC and was puking and kind of tripping and shaking. He normally eats 10 but these made him real sick and i had to rush him to the ER.  i saw a report on pill reports saying they were fiya but now the report gone. i know i have the same kind as in the report cause the report had an image with the same alien bean.



from what i've seen
theres different some type of hallucinogenic drug in those beans. Personally, i think its sometype of RC.


----------



## eye kant spehll

pray that its a strong MDA roll but its prolly an RC  o welll....

even in jest, I have to edit this.


----------



## EnYAY

GREEN KEYS

Weak!

low dose of MDMA. i did have a mild mild mild roll with these. NOTHING intense.

and this was AFTER a 2 + month break!

so so so dissapointed!


here come the shitty pills again?

after such a nice long run with great pills. 

GET RID OF THIS BULLSHIT!


----------



## OzzBozz

anyone take the really really really light red/ light pink ( almost white ) martinis???

i've heard such mixed things about these on pill reports! Anyone actually try these?


----------



## OzzBozz

Ok
so after talking to many ( and i mean many ) people... the white martinis ( with red specks ) are officially THE TITS. Alot of people think these pills are from the same producer as the Stickman/bic men and the "incredibles", same looking specs. Whatever amount of MDMA in these, my friend is rolling off 2 when he normally takes 3-5 good pills. I have another friend who's rolled 15+ times who rolled off a half pill, then again he hasnt rolled since novemember.

whatever, all i can say is... those pills are pretty well-dosed and i'm taking some this weekend  and i barely roll ha


the reason people think these are the same as the incredibles/aol bicmen is because

- both had the same specs/sparkles
- same size... these are phat pills! I was a bit suspicious of these, but a very informed/experienced roller friend of mine took these and had a blast.


----------



## fukuy98

> Ok
> so after talking to many ( and i mean many ) people... the white martinis ( with red specks ) are officially THE TITS. Alot of people think these pills are from the same producer as the Stickman/bic men and the "incredibles", same looking specs. Whatever amount of MDMA in these, my friend is rolling off 2 when he normally takes 3-5 good pills. I have another friend who's rolled 15+ times who rolled off a half pill, then again he hasnt rolled since novemember.
> 
> whatever, all i can say is... those pills are pretty well-dosed and i'm taking some this weekend  and i barely roll ha



Sound like a good bean. 
On a side note, wtf wrong with so cal? My connect havent had a good bean for last 2 months....


----------



## OzzBozz

fukuy98 said:
			
		

> Sound like a good bean.
> On a side note, wtf wrong with so cal? My connect havent had a good bean for last 2 months....



damn man
there have been some great pills going around in recent months

orange ladies, red diesels, blue ladies, and now these white martinis.


----------



## fukuy98

anyone know about the yellow thumbs up?


----------



## EnYAY

OzzBozz said:
			
		

> Ok
> so after talking to many ( and i mean many ) people... the white martinis ( with red specks ) are officially THE TITS. Alot of people think these pills are from the same producer as the Stickman/bic men and the "incredibles", same looking specs. Whatever amount of MDMA in these, my friend is rolling off 2 when he normally takes 3-5 good pills. I have another friend who's rolled 15+ times who rolled off a half pill, then again he hasnt rolled since novemember.
> 
> whatever, all i can say is... those pills are pretty well-dosed and i'm taking some this weekend  and i barely roll ha




envy you.


----------



## fukuy98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by OzzBozz
> Ok
> so after talking to many ( and i mean many ) people... the white martinis ( with red specks ) are officially THE TITS. Alot of people think these pills are from the same producer as the Stickman/bic men and the "incredibles", same looking specs. Whatever amount of MDMA in these, my friend is rolling off 2 when he normally takes 3-5 good pills. I have another friend who's rolled 15+ times who rolled off a half pill, then again he hasnt rolled since novemember.
> 
> whatever, all i can say is... those pills are pretty well-dosed and i'm taking some this weekend  and i barely roll ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envy you.



same here


----------



## OzzBozz

EnYAY said:
			
		

> envy you.



yeah
they were good last night... really good
i ended up popping 3 and 2 of the mudflap blue ladies at a rave. The blue ladies had a small amount of amp in them, but when i took two... it actually made me a bit twacked out  

the martinis were good and strong though.


----------



## Nek0!

Orange Nike's or J's, I'm not sure but they were garbage. 

::thumbdown::


----------



## Garbage

^ i resent that.


more green / red naked ladies in bay area. this batch is slightly better. solid 8/10, and seem clean.

personally im fucking tired of naked ladies after having just about every color in the spectrum.


pink CU's = mdma/meth.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

white/light pink martinis w/ glitter specks were great, very clean. i suspect there may have been a pretty good dose of MDA in them though, i was seeing spiderwebs, snowflakes and red dots everywhere.


----------



## EnYAY

I  LOVE MDA!


keep it coming.


----------



## Nek0!

Red scorpions.

:thumbup:

Though I didn't partake personally, friends said muy bueno!


----------



## OzzBozz

Nek0! said:
			
		

> Red scorpions.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Though I didn't partake personally, friends said muy bueno!



i wouldnt say that my friend.

i saw someone almost have a seizure on these. Those pills contain speed, a tiny amount of mdma, and some type of RC. All of my friends were tripping out on these pills

i know some people who've LOVED them... more so than blue ladies etc.

just be careful if you eat more than 3...


----------



## Nek0!

OzzBozz said:
			
		

> i wouldnt say that my friend.
> 
> i saw someone almost have a seizure on these.




Oh my.

That's bad news. 

These floated around all night, no one there had that issue. Hopefully that's an isolated incident you mentioned. 

Good head's up though!


----------



## OzzBozz

Nek0! said:
			
		

> Oh my.
> 
> That's bad news.
> 
> These floated around all night, no one there had that issue. Hopefully that's an isolated incident you mentioned.
> 
> Good head's up though!




yeah i'd just be careful
if your popping alot... 5+

alot of my friends have had great times on 2 pills etc.


----------



## cookiemonster420

well theres some double staked blue ladies with little white specs on em going around. Had two for first time roll and was rolling all night from 6-11:30 or 12ish (crashed at 11:30, but pupils where dialated all night)


----------



## OzzBozz

cookiemonster420 said:
			
		

> well theres some double staked blue ladies with little white specs on em going around. Had two for first time roll and was rolling all night from 6-11:30 or 12ish (crashed at 11:30, but pupils where dialated all night)




are they the mudflap girl pills? search mudflap on google, and if its hte girl leaning ot the left... then yes, i've tried those pills. Hmm    i mixed pills, and couldnt tell if they were clean MDMA or high MDMA with a bit of amp. Whatever, they were great rave/club pills. IMO, just a bit of amp to get up... barely any noticeable. Just made me a bit mroe awake

either that or theyw ere high MDMA

damn myself for mixing pills. W/e  i had fun on them.


----------



## OzzBozz

eye kant spehll said:
			
		

> pray that its a strong MDA roll but its prolly an RC  o welll....
> 
> even in jest, I have to edit this.





no way jose
those pills are not MDA


----------



## Paperweight

Im in salt lake city.. 

Currently out now are...

Blue Ladys
Orange Ladys
Blue Buddhas
Yellow and White DC's
Blue and White Martinis

We have alot of bunk molly though. Actually there is a shit load of rolls in my town. I probably couldnt even name them all. I think I know all the pills in town and then I go to a rave and hear people saying they are rolling off pills I have never even heard of!!


----------



## cookiemonster420

yea those blue ladies where faceing left. Very very nice ones I picked up a couple more today, but they are tripple stacks that I cant really tell if they are real or fake. They taste like it, but girls faceing right hopefully real will update later.

edit: I had a couple was sort of rolling all night. Wasnt really energetic just felt really good and getting my head rubbed was nice  kicked in very slow although I ended up popping half than half hour later another half than like 45 min later another half than an hour and a half later or so another half. Probably why it kicked in really slow.


----------



## sdthizz

i need feedback for new pink xboxs that jus came out. i know for a fact that the last xbox that came out were shitty, wide detailed print of xbox logo.

had to take three to roll. but very loved up. or maybe it was cause i was hookin up with a girl at the same time. (x haha.

yeah, i need feed back on green xbox, and yellow thumbs. thanks.


----------



## OzzBozz

sdthizz said:
			
		

> i need feedback for new pink xboxs that jus came out. i know for a fact that the last xbox that came out were shitty, wide detailed print of xbox logo.
> 
> had to take three to roll. but very loved up. or maybe it was cause i was hookin up with a girl at the same time. (x haha.
> 
> yeah, i need feed back on green xbox, and yellow thumbs. thanks.



my homie said that the green xbox's were legit... but this was a month ago.


Yellow thumbs up... i hear there medium dosed, maybe a bit speeedy?


----------



## fukuy98

anyone have feedback on the new white dolphin, dolphin jump to the left?


----------



## silentliquid

any1 hear anything about blue nike?


----------



## OzzBozz

so anyone come up with final conclusions on the blue ladies facing to the left? : mudflap girls ?

also, anyone hear anything about the blue chinese symbols/mahjongs/bluedragons? There blue pills with some "almost dagger-like" press on them? Pillreports is saying good things, but a couple of reports say that these might have amp in them :-/

Also, anyone try the blue buddhas?


----------



## kush

red buddahs in orange county, whats the word?


----------



## Paperweight

OzzBozz said:
			
		

> so anyone come up with final conclusions on the blue ladies facing to the left? : mudflap girls ?
> 
> also, anyone hear anything about the blue chinese symbols/mahjongs/bluedragons? There blue pills with some "almost dagger-like" press on them? Pillreports is saying good things, but a couple of reports say that these might have amp in them :-/
> 
> Also, anyone try the blue buddhas?




Blue buddhas are way good. They are clean as fuck so its a big downer roll. I would not recommend them @ a rave.


----------



## OzzBozz

Paperweight said:
			
		

> Blue buddhas are way good. They are clean as fuck so its a big downer roll. I would not recommend them @ a rave.



too bad i'm crazy and i'm gonna do it anyways

those buddhas, martinis, and a couple tabs of blotter should keep me on my feet this saturday


----------



## cookiemonster420

The blue ladies faceing the left where good.


----------



## OzzBozz

cookiemonster420 said:
			
		

> The blue ladies faceing the left where good.


yeah i read your report
but i almost ignroed it also as it was your first time rolling, no offense brotha.

did any of your experienced friends think they were clean and well-dosed?


----------



## sdthizz

i still need feedback on the new pink x-box, cause i'm about to grab some tonight and want to know if they're good.


----------



## kush

okay so i heard the red buddahs are bomb, just wanna make sure theres no bunk batch going around... anyone?


----------



## OzzBozz

correct.

i hear there orange ones are real dank also


----------



## cookiemonster420

OzzBozz said:
			
		

> yeah i read your report
> but i almost ignroed it also as it was your first time rolling, no offense brotha.
> 
> did any of your experienced friends think they were clean and well-dosed?


lol yup they where. Had two other friends roll without me off 1 and they both said it was good. Plus they are frequent rollers. Only one person didnt just say good, but all she said was that it wasnt the best although they were nice. I can tell you for sure though I was rolling haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaard.

edit: The first time (lady left) I felt hella energetic and was dancing a lot more. The second time (lady right) like I said was slow kick in and I was passing out all night really, but I couldnt get to sleep. Was feeling happy all night. Just thought I should add this in.


----------



## hazard_one

anyone got info on GREEN HEARTS? indented no score on the back. heres my pillreports:

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=10003


----------



## rollinyaknow

there is  some off white/yellowish "double stack" batmans going around. On the back has a score and right in the center of the backside/score  is a tiny circle indent. I thought it was a bad press , but every other one had the same circle indent.  Any info on these?????

Edit: found this-->http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=9907

The last comment is the pill i was talking about (hopefully same batch)  anymore feedback would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ta2boy

rollinyaknow said:
			
		

> there is  some off white/yellowish "double stack" batmans going around. On the back has a score and right in the center of the backside/score  is a tiny circle indent. I thought it was a bad press , but every other one had the same circle indent.  Any info on these?????
> 
> Edit: found this-->http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=9907
> 
> The last comment is the pill i was talking about (hopefully same batch)  anymore feedback would be appreciated. Thanks



While I have not had any of the Batmans, the score with the circle is called a pokeball around here


----------



## bryooo

OzzBozz said:
			
		

> so anyone come up with final conclusions on the blue ladies facing to the left? : mudflap girls ?
> 
> also, anyone hear anything about the blue chinese symbols/mahjongs/bluedragons? There blue pills with some "almost dagger-like" press on them? Pillreports is saying good things, but a couple of reports say that these might have amp in them :-/
> 
> Also, anyone try the blue buddhas?


If these are the ones, definitely get some, but drop more than one, no amp in them, CLEAN comedown, right to sleep.  I suggest drop 1, then once you feel it drop another one.


----------



## ta2boy

While Im here...anyone in cali come across Blue Infinity's? (car logo) friend is going to come across some (we're in Seattle) but no one up here has heard anything about em yet.


----------



## fukuy98

blue infinity is good. My friend got some while he was in Seattle so it should be same batch.


----------



## rollinyaknow

ta2boy said:
			
		

> While I have not had any of the Batmans, the score with the circle is called a pokeball around here



crazy. I've been rolling since '02 and i've never came across a pokeball before. Thanks for the correct term.


----------



## ta2boy

fukuy98 said:
			
		

> blue infinity is good. My friend got some while he was in Seattle so it should be same batch.



Good to hear. Just got back in to town today and my friend dropped them off. He swears they are the shit, but he rolls maybe twice a year so I take what he says with a grain of salt. Next weekend I should know for sure =)





			
				rollinyaknow said:
			
		

> crazy. I've been rolling since '02 and i've never came across a pokeball before. Thanks for the correct term.



No problem. I came across them for the first time late last year. When I saw them it reminded me of how my nephew used to be all into pokemon hehe


----------



## kush

Took one red buhhad last weekend. I felt high for about 30 minutes, not really that euphoric roll feeling just HIGH . No clenching at all, super super clean rolls, I guess I just needed to double drop to have a good roll. I heard people report the same on these, one pill slight high that goes away fast.. 2 or more and a super good,clean roll. Needless to say this "roll" was a dissapointment especially after a 5 month break, GRRRR!!!


----------



## bromance

Anybody tried Orange Maseratis in Los Angeles?

Here's the pillreport: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=10115


----------



## mbwjr

Anyone know about green buddhas?


----------



## xerond

kush said:
			
		

> red buddahs in orange county, whats the word?



Well in the Inland Empire the red buddhas I've had felt very clean, comedown was real minimal and didn't feel speedy.  Very euphoric for a bit like one of the poster's explained above, but the roll didn't last too long.  Clean pill but the MDxx content wasn't amazing.  I'd definitely still recommend them though.


Speaking of which, I'll be getting some BLUE BUDDHAS tonight to roll on tomorrow night, other than the one report I've found has anyone had any experience with these?  I'll post my own report but I just wanna hear anything before I get them.


----------



## EnYAY

Does anyone have any info on yellow maseratis?

the pill reports all look good.

anyone have extra input?


----------



## grimble crumble

whats the word on these for california preferably norcal

yellow mitsubishi

red D&G


----------



## metalmtb

anyone hear anything about some orange louis vuittons?


*NSFW*:


----------



## onionz

Any info on some new blue mitsubishi's in the So. Cal area. They are aqua blue w/ brown specks. Thanks.


----------



## EnYAY

I have heard PLENTY of good shit on the RED DG that hit socal.  

And ive heard good things about the white Mitsubishi as well. and if its from the same press/chemist they should be popper.

ile give you info on the yellow masseratis this weekend!


----------



## Nek0!

LA/Hollywood:

Orange Buddah.

Tasty though not overly spectacular.

(on a side note there happens to be one hell of a good vein of blow floating around- in case anyone cares about that...)


----------



## kzorro

In Nor Cal there are a lot of orange Loius Vuittons going around, can't find anything else. These have the LV logo. There seem to be more bad then good reports on pillreports about em. Anyone experienced with em?


----------



## grimble crumble

kzorro said:
			
		

> In Nor Cal there are a lot of orange Loius Vuittons going around, can't find anything else. These have the LV logo. There seem to be more bad then good reports on pillreports about em. Anyone experienced with em?



ask around a bit more, theres plenty good hitters goin around norcal right now. try and find some of the red dolce's goin around those high dose (just bought some), also try to find orange naked ladies or yellow mitsubishi, my brother and friends have all had these, all smackers man.


----------



## cookiemonster420

I got a purple footprint today anyone heard if they are good?


----------



## kzorro

Well in a spur of the moment situation, i tried the orange Loius vuittons. I railed half of a pill at first, with my friend who was an E virgin finishing the rest. I've never blown MDMA before but that shit hurt!! I have snorted meth and it definitely felt a lot like that, if not worse. I felt a mild MD** like onset at first, some tactile sensations and such. an hour later, after smoking my friend decided he wanted more (I had two and offered him the first half dose for free so he could try it). we each popped another half and 15 minutes later i felt a peak from the first half, but after that there really were no more waves, and never during the experience did i feel empathetic or lovey. I would say I have a pretty low tolerance, otherwise I wouldn't have even tried taking such a small dosage seperated. There was no crash but sleep surely wasn't happenin, which usually isn't a problem with decent pills for me. 

all in all not a great pill. I'm guessing there were low amounts of MD** because i did get some eye wiggles while trying to read, but it felt speedier than I'd like it to have been. But my friend still had a quite a ball for his first time


----------



## EnYAY

*YELLOW MASERATIS ARE FUCKING DANK!!!*
*YELLOW MASERATIS ARE FUCKING DANK!!!*
*YELLOW MASERATIS ARE FUCKING DANK!!!*
*YELLOW MASERATIS ARE FUCKING DANK!!!*


----------



## cookiemonster420

Red ladies faceing left are good. 

Purple footprints are fake or something else. Hour after I took them my pupils looked smaller :O


----------



## Nek0!

LA/Hollywood

Red apples

Sneekiest pill I've tasted to date. Had 2, felt bored, dropped 2 more. Then a 5th. I rolled all day long. Crazy. 

I'm saying RC's. That's just my guess though.


----------



## bromance

The orange Maseratis and the orange hearts are excellent. LA, CA.


----------



## DJ NEXUS

grimble crumble said:
			
		

> try and find some of the red dolce's goin around those high dose (just bought some.




 I`m in Louisiana,and can get some red/pink D&G`s. I am unable to find any info. and hope you can help. The red DG I can get looks like the Strawberry press from 3 years ago(if you ever got any of those).

 Mine are more pink in color,flat with a beveled edge on both sides,and the capital letters DG(with the D overlapping the G) on them.

 Does this sound like yours? Over here we get alot of meth bombs,so I try to grab the goods when I can. These will only be around for another week so I am trying do decide if they are worth stocking up on. 

 Any info. will be appreciated!


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ the pills in louisiana are probably going to be different from the pills in california. check out the Southeast Regional Pill Discussion thread, it will probably be a bigger help.


----------



## AuraithX

infojunkie said:
			
		

> Orange County, CA
> Green Heart
> Beveled
> White Specks
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=10003
> Had 6 of the exact same ones in the link above low dose of mdxx, but clean.


Wrong continent.

try here
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=360760


----------



## grimble crumble

anyone in california know anything about tulips, there white/off white and a bit chalky the only thing on pill reports is about a year old so im assuming its not the same pill

oh and also if anyone knows anything about the red scorpians that are in cali that would be great to


----------



## kush

socal green buddahs?


----------



## DJ NEXUS

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> ^ the pills in louisiana are probably going to be different from the pills in california. check out the Southeast Regional Pill Discussion thread, it will probably be a bigger help.




 Actually alot of or rolls are coming from Cali. these days. The recent report from Cali. on P.R. is exactly what we have here. No one was was responding in the S.E. thread,but have now. Thanx


----------



## OzzBozz

purple glocks - high dosed pills with a nice amount of mdma/mda in them, maybe just a tad bit of amp... if so, not noticeable
yellow maseratis-  straightup, the shizzle dizzle.


----------



## kzorro

I'm ready for something new to roll through norcal. The orange LV's and blue ladies provided barely mediocre rolls at best, and i took two of the ladies, but those seem to be all that's around. How would you guys rate the blue ladies compared to the red and yellow ones that were floating around a few months ago?


----------



## rollinstoned420

are your louis vatton's a really thin wide pill? Beveled edges and a really nice press...they almost looks like candy?


----------



## friendly sniper

any info on the  Blue Playboy's ??? they're in multiple cities in california.  need to know asap!


----------



## EnYAY

OzzBozz said:
			
		

> yellow maseratis-  straightup, the shizzle dizzle.




 

yellow maseratis are the fuckin SHIT man.


----------



## grimble crumble

friendly sniper said:
			
		

> any info on the  Blue Playboy's ??? they're in multiple cities in california.  need to know asap!



from what ive heard theres two different blue plaboys running through california. If youve got your hands on the lighter color blue with white specks, nice press. then youve got yourself a pretty clean hitter. good dose of mdma

my brother had a bunch of em


----------



## Nek0!

LA/Hollywood

[edit here:] BLUE _not_ red, Buddah's

3 to da head and I was in a tunnel- just the way I like to roll. 

Short lived but otherwise quality all around. 

Possibly the short duration had to do with my new "Poly-Drug-Abuse" program. Its a real riot. Just when ya think the fun's over, its only gettin started...


----------



## aznaznazn

BAY AREA
i need some info on

Gucci, *blue playboys*, red and *blue thumbs*

im probably gonna go with blue thumbs or blue playboys

THANKSS


----------



## OzzBozz

EnYAY said:
			
		

> yellow maseratis are the fuckin SHIT man.




watch out though
straightp theres a boof ( meth ) based batch goin around of the yellow maseratis

anyone hear anything about the red ( pink ) glocks? There pretty phat stacked. W/e i'll just stick to the purple glocks, possibly a small amt. of amp ( barely noticeable ) and a nice dose of mdma/mda


----------



## aznaznazn

so i had a guy and a girl take one *blue thumbs* up each.. and both reported that they felt nothing.... and these are supposedly good pills too. 

maybe they randomly got duds but damn its annoying trying to find good pills got to go though the hassle and shit..


----------



## OzzBozz

oh yeah, i tried pink glocks on friday night... there very mellow rolls. I'd say there medium-strength rolls... there alright but nothing special. Decent pills though, nice and gentle.


----------



## BlazedUp

*Red Superman*

Has anyone heard anything about "Red Supermans" around the Socal area?


----------



## studlysemite

*Greyish molly - WTF*

Hey - has anyone tried the greyish molly going around? All tests indicated MDMA (not MDA) and nothing else. 

First off - WTF? Why is this grey? There are red and blue tiny specks in it as well.
2nd - its in a 350mg capsule. I'm assuming there's not 350mg of MDMA in there, and much whats in there is filler.

Why so much filler? 

WTF?!!??!

Has anyone rolled off these?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

the gray color could just be impurities. i have had gray molly before, it was the best i've had to date. of course, what i had is not the same as what you have.


----------



## OzzBozz

DANK orange ladies going around... these have replaced my dealer's stock instead of the purple glocks he had


----------



## aznaznazn

BaY Area

Good or bad? 
Red playboys?  heard from people that it is good but want more feedback


----------



## OzzBozz

aznaznazn said:
			
		

> BaY Area
> 
> Good or bad?
> Red playboys?  heard from people that it is good but want more feedback




i hear there playboys are really good pills like the ones going around a year or two ago, same ones.


----------



## kush

*help*

socal redspidermans???


----------



## Mentalhead

A couple of my friends have taken some fat kinda dark blue "thumbs up" pills, and said they're awesome. They're supposed to be triple stacks and I'm usually fairly doubtful of "stack" descriptions of pills, but the anecdotal evidence that I'm getting is that they're really good, fairly mellow but with a lot of tooth grinding, and two or three can have you rolling all day. I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Durim

socal green buddhas are nice and cleaan
3 friends rolled for ~6 hours on 3, real calm roll and sleep came easily


----------



## kenzboard

In Utah:
blue buddhas - 7/10 intensity & 10/10 clean.  overall 8.5/10

anyone know of how good blue dolphins or yellow keys are?


----------



## EnYAY

LIGHT BLUE VW


*10/10*

The press is BARLEY visible. its a crumbley pill.


with one pill, i was rolling harder and longer then i do on 2 of the maseratis.

i have a huge tolerance. 3-5 is normal in a night.


these pillz are the fuckinnnnnnnnnn SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## kzorro

anyone in nor cal come across blue supermans or red nikes?


----------



## kush

socal... new batch of pink bentleys just in... anyone know about these rolls?


----------



## kzorro

the blue supermans were clean and strong. Took two of those puppies and a couple hits of acid. Had my best trip ever. I felt the pills strong, and the more I peaked on the e the crazier my visuals got. Definitely gets an MDxx medium rating.
The pills were flat on one side which had the superman logo and the backside of the pill was domed.


----------



## OzzBozz

EnYAY said:
			
		

> LIGHT BLUE VW
> 
> 
> *10/10*
> 
> The press is BARLEY visible. its a crumbley pill.
> 
> 
> with one pill, i was rolling harder and longer then i do on 2 of the maseratis.
> 
> i have a huge tolerance. 3-5 is normal in a night.
> 
> 
> these pillz are the fuckinnnnnnnnnn SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT




yeah i heard those blue vw's are ridiculously dank

my friend had a roll just like yours, normally he takes atleast 3... he rolled balls off 1, clean also


I took some orange hearts last night and they were pretty good. The press is hard, but there single-stacked/slim and super super wide and oval/round shaped. 

Pretty clean pill for the most part. popped 1 at 6:30 last night, then i popped 2 more at 7:00. The E hit me at about 7:30... they took awhile to kickin, might be because i ate a sandwich right before i rolled. Anyways, i ended up popping 3 and i normally take atleast 4... i rolled pretty damn hard off 3 of them, and then i took a half later that night at about 11:00... Good roll, intense peak, crazy eye wiggles!. I feel a bit drained from last night, but i got to sleep by 2:30 am. I think these rolls are pretty clean ... real clean


----------



## DDongman

kush said:
			
		

> socal... new batch of pink bentleys just in... anyone know about these rolls?



I took 2 of these last night.. weirdest roll ever.  Took 2 about 30 min later started to feel it coming up, 10 min later rolling pretty good, but... 10 min later roll completely vanished!! i was shocked at how sudden the roll went away.  But about 30 min later the roll came back lol weird.  Imo pretty weak pills.  Was told they were bomb but mehh.

Anyone tried the new batch of Orange Dolphins going around in the socal area?


----------



## OzzBozz

DDongman said:
			
		

> I took 2 of these last night.. weirdest roll ever.  Took 2 about 30 min later started to feel it coming up, 10 min later rolling pretty good, but... 10 min later roll completely vanished!! i was shocked at how sudden the roll went away.  But about 30 min later the roll came back lol weird.  Imo pretty weak pills.  Was told they were bomb but mehh.
> 
> Anyone tried the new batch of Orange Dolphins going around in the socal area?



i rolled on these last night, and i rolled hard... hmm.

I took 4, after i had rolled the day before ( i know, stupid decision but i forgot that my friend wanted to roll saturday night to celebrate his 18th ).

INTENSE PEAK... EYE WIGGLES WERE Insane. I almost want to say that i rolled harder off the 4 bentley's after the 3.5 orange hearts the night before... The bentley's were very enjoyable.  Though i do warn, they might contain a small amount of Amp. or a small dose of ketamine... per pill. One or the other.


Did yours look weird? Wide pills... single-double stacked? Weird specks all over them... crazy lookin pill?


----------



## Nek0!

Mixed bag:

Blue buddah, blue bacardi and something else. All super tasty. 

Tha pills in los angeles are always fresh as strawberries!


----------



## kush

OzzBozz said:
			
		

> i rolled on these last night, and i rolled hard... hmm.
> 
> I took 4, after i had rolled the day before ( i know, stupid decision but i forgot that my friend wanted to roll saturday night to celebrate his 18th ).
> 
> INTENSE PEAK... EYE WIGGLES WERE Insane. I almost want to say that i rolled harder off the 4 bentley's after the 3.5 orange hearts the night before... The bentley's were very enjoyable.  Though i do warn, they might contain a small amount of Amp. or a small dose of ketamine... per pill. One or the other.
> 
> 
> Did yours look weird? Wide pills... single-double stacked? Weird specks all over them... crazy lookin pill?



hey i saw your pillreport... do you think theres any chance these were mixed with a 2c or were a mdma/mda combo??


----------



## DDongman

OzzBozz said:
			
		

> i rolled on these last night, and i rolled hard... hmm.
> 
> I took 4, after i had rolled the day before ( i know, stupid decision but i forgot that my friend wanted to roll saturday night to celebrate his 18th ).
> 
> INTENSE PEAK... EYE WIGGLES WERE Insane. I almost want to say that i rolled harder off the 4 bentley's after the 3.5 orange hearts the night before... The bentley's were very enjoyable.  Though i do warn, they might contain a small amount of Amp. or a small dose of ketamine... per pill. One or the other.
> 
> 
> Did yours look weird? Wide pills... single-double stacked? Weird specks all over them... crazy lookin pill?



The pills actually looked very nice.  Hard press, wider than usual pill, and single stacked i believe.  Was disappointed by the pills though.. strong come up but mellows out quick


----------



## Mentalhead

Anyone have any info on the blue thumbs up in the SF bay area? Here's my story, I'd appreciate anybody else's stories or even just insight, because I'm not sure what to make of them. It's kinda long, sorry.

I took one and then boosted with a half later...the roll felt really clean and mellow, I was really euphoric and social and I wanted to dance but I wasn't way over-energetic, so I figured it's probably damn near pure mdma. I was grinding a bit but I ate a bunch of starbursts so I wasn't too worried. Then later on, I was grinding really hard so I ended up chewing on a water bottle cap (BAD idea) and I was super tweaky for the rest of the night and into the late morning, I kept feeling like I had to twitch a bunch of muscles...and I couldn't sleep until 4 the next day.

I'm not really experienced with e or other stimulants, so can anyone tell me what might have been in the pills? I've heard a lot of people say that these pills are almost straight speed, but I rolled really good and mellow at first so I'm sure there's a fair bit of mdma in them. Is it possible that the after-effects were mostly from the mdma, and I'm just overreacting because other people got similar pills with a lot of speed? Or maybe they really were a lot of speed, and they just made me feel really euphoric and appreciative of music and light from that?

Sorry for the essay, I would have put this in ecstasy discussion except that I really want to hear from someone who's tried the same pills in the same area.


----------



## cookiemonster420

Those thumbs up have been going around for a while. I had one on friday (but also had 2 blue ladies). The week before I had 3 or 4 people who were with me that had them too. From mine and thier experience it was all good, clean, and strong. Although I cant give you a clear answer because im always twitchy


----------



## OzzBozz

kush said:
			
		

> hey i saw your pillreport... do you think theres any chance these were mixed with a 2c or were a mdma/mda combo??




After a re-evaluation, yes... but i think they also might be amp. + MDA???


thats what my dealer said, and i thought about it... and it coudl be ture. Weird thing was, i didn't really feel like i took speedy pills


weird, w/e besides not gettin sleep... and not feeling that great the next day, i had a great night.


----------



## tranceaddict27

Anyone try Red Thumbs Up in Socal OR Norcal? Pill is a bit thick.


----------



## delusional

what's the word on orange blue dolphins ?


----------



## BlazedUp

delusional said:
			
		

> what's the word on orange blue dolphins ?


http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=10800
This person seems to like it. Though my buddies gave me a heads up not to get them, instead get Pink Bentleys.....anyone? Whats the word on those.


----------



## Walks

Purple Glocks are shit I heard from my friend same with Green glocks but I havent done them myself to be honest just what my friends told me over the weekend seems like a cheap pill


----------



## OzzBozz

BlazedUp said:
			
		

> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=10800
> This person seems to like it. Though my buddies gave me a heads up not to get them, instead get Pink Bentleys.....anyone? Whats the word on those.




Pink bentley's have a solid dose of MDMA... they also have something else in them. I had a really fun roll, but i didn't get any sleep the night i took them... i also experienced hallucinations the next day and that night.


----------



## alpaca666

norcal, who knows whats up with yellow or blue autobot transformers?


----------



## loliroll

I am interested in learning more about the blue middle fingers, i have not tried any and will not try any till I get some information. I have taken a variety of different pills before.. but all of which I had manage to get information on.

So if anyone has ever tried these before or have any knowledge about them, post your experience or what you know about this topic.

I thank you in advance.

If you need to know what region, it is in the Western United states.
I do not have a picture but I have seen them before, they are blue with the middle finger pressed on. They also have white specks with 1 or 2 pink specks around it.

Once again, I thank you good people for your time.


----------



## kush

anyone try the blue playboys with glitter?


----------



## loliroll

Oh by the way, I am in California.


----------



## OzzBozz

kush said:
			
		

> anyone try the blue playboys with glitter?



I'm tryin to get info on those also in so. cal/IE


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

kush said:
			
		

> anyone try the blue playboys with glitter?



a friend of mine tested these and said they're a combo of MDMA and MDA. these were "normal" blue (not light blue), and did NOT have a score on the back. i've heard some great things, though.


----------



## kush

I consumed a blue playboy last night but it was after a blue buddah with glitter and before a red spiderman... So all I can really say is there is not tweek in any of those pills... And I was rolling BALLS but I dont really think there was mda in them


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ *shrug* he said when he tested with the robadope that it turned red after a minute or so.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

tried the blue playboys with glitter this weekend...WOW! 1 pill had me going gooooood, 2 was better, 3 was amazing. IMO, they're a combo of MDMA and MDA and super clean. i was trippppin  but had no trouble falling asleep whatsoever. good times, good times.


----------



## alpaca666

Are the playboys fresher than the ladies going around the bay?


----------



## OzzBozz

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> tried the blue playboys with glitter this weekend...WOW! 1 pill had me going gooooood, 2 was better, 3 was amazing. IMO, they're a combo of MDMA and MDA and super clean. i was trippppin  but had no trouble falling asleep whatsoever. good times, good times.



nice  

Thanks for the headsup, i suspected they were good...


----------



## Durim

green buddhas are clean and great, first time ever getting eye wiggles, was a good night  slept like a baby afterwards


----------



## Garbage

grey/purple guns

very nice, better pressed than the other guns as well.

8/10


----------



## fatallyflawed

green dolphins

meth bombs 

fucking waste of 3 month break weak MDMA so i could probably roll in a week and still get floored


----------



## fukuy98

> tried the blue playboys with glitter this weekend...WOW! 1 pill had me going gooooood, 2 was better, 3 was amazing. IMO, they're a combo of MDMA and MDA and super clean. i was trippppin  but had no trouble falling asleep whatsoever. good times, good times.



Does your playboy look big like a triple stack? And how long was the roll last?


----------



## AireePotter

the Blue Buddhas w/ glitter were DANK and CLEAN. loved em, i dont remember rolling so hard and smooth in my 1.5 yrs of rolling


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

fukuy98 said:
			
		

> Does your playboy look big like a triple stack? And how long was the roll last?



the pills weren't thick at all IIRC. the roll lasted from about 10-445, dosing every 1.5-2 hrs. i passed out around 440, still slightly rolling.


----------



## memphis10

memphis got new shipments in

pills that say UFC
green weed leaf that my buddy said "glitttered" and look amazing. i think hes got blue and green
also pills with 420 on em, dunno what color

anyone?

edit: these r being smuggled in gross amounts either from florida or atlanta...poss. from canada


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^ Is this Memphis, TN?  If so, you should be in South East Pill Discussion.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

hahaha


----------



## woodpecker

memphis10 said:
			
		

> memphis got new shipments in
> 
> pills that say UFC
> green weed leaf that my buddy said "glitttered" and look amazing. i think hes got blue and green
> also pills with 420 on em, dunno what color
> 
> anyone?
> 
> edit: these r being smuggled in gross amounts either from florida or atlanta...poss. from canada



 Be sure that cannabis leaf is not a maple leaf. There were green maple leafs floating around that were not MDMA for sure, outpressed


----------



## FunkayRavin

what happened to the good old pills.. the kind that were SO strong that even the dealers were telling you to just take a half.

its weird to hear people say "these pills are great, i had to take 18 to feel anything!". 

has there been any pills in california were you really could just take one and roll? im talking make an experienced user roll hard? like blue dolphins did in 2000?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ ahhh, the ORIGINAL blue dolphins are in my top 5. 1 pill and i was DONE   i feel ya, man but not all the pills going around are shitty. there are some good ones out there, you just have to find em. whenever i come across something good, it's usually pure luck.


----------



## EnYAY

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> ^ ahhh, the ORIGINAL blue dolphins is in my top 5. 1 pill and i was DONE   i feel ya, man but not all the pills going around are shitty. there are some good ones out there, you just have to find em. whenever i come across something good, it's usually pure luck.




remember the pink dolphins.

ah ma gawd brah. i got a hard on thinkin about em.


----------



## AireePotter

OzzBozz said:
			
		

> Pink bentley's have a solid dose of MDMA... they also have something else in them. I had a really fun roll, but i didn't get any sleep the night i took them... i also experienced hallucinations the next day and that night.




Dude...tweak. Not fun. I steer totally clear of those kinda pills now...feels great that the next day I feel GREAT! :D


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

EnYAY said:
			
		

> remember the pink dolphins.
> 
> ah ma gawd brah. i got a hard on thinkin about em.



those beige/pink dolphins were BOMB but def. not like the blues of 2000-2001. the beige definitely had some amount of MDA in them, the blues were nothing but a high dose of MDMA.


----------



## Garbage

consider the buddahs in the bay area right now.

orange blue red and green, they came mixed

very very very nice. 9/10



			
				FunkayRavin said:
			
		

> what happened to the good old pills.. the kind that were SO strong that even the dealers were telling you to just take a half.
> 
> its weird to hear people say "these pills are great, i had to take 18 to feel anything!".
> 
> has there been any pills in california were you really could just take one and roll? im talking make an experienced user roll hard? like blue dolphins did in 2000?


----------



## isotopic_parody

I remember those days... the blue naked ladies that were flying around dfw were like that... (which to me apparently means take 1-2 not believing them).

The pistols/glocks and buddhas of all colors have been take 1 and you're good lately too...

actually I've came across a lot of good tabs in the dfw area recently... haven't had a speed bomb or a bunk pill in a long time, really... *shrugs*

I took two blue middle fingers about an hour ago and so I'm not sure how these are going to go... no pill reports data on them... only thing I can find is from a guy on bl saying he rolled for 4 hours and then tripped for 8 on them... so no fucking telling what ride I'm in for... wish me luck!!!


----------



## sdthizz

Anybody heard of the Blue Playboys in the Southern California area? I need a quick response. THANKS!


----------



## LOLPKPOW

Special Edition Glittery Hitmen

The best I've ever had out here on the west. One made me non-functional.

Ya SDThizz, Playboys are always good in my book 

I live in Monterey, CA btw


----------



## EUGNX

i still have a few mdma/mda (unlogoed, beige/white) beanz left,
which after rolling about 30 times already,
just a half gets me fired up for 6 hours with great auditory/visuals on the come up to peak... i hope i find some of these floating around gain soon, because they are much better than pure molly gels, and more on the mda side.
i posted a well received review on pillreports last month,
so hopefully someone will be able to pinpoint this press soon.
best pillz ive had in years!


----------



## Lmdub

Any one have experience with green power/on pills? The only report I could find was from last year in AZ, the reporter was drunk/stoned as well so not much to go on. 

In SoCal.


----------



## sdthizz

Hm, last i heard the green power buttons were good. But that was a while back, the new ones might be a new batch. 


Anybody know about any NEW Blue Dolphins from LA?

Connect just got some in.


----------



## Lmdub

They are supposedly good, hearing from friends. Will let you know personally after this weekend.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

i just had some orange buddhas yesterday and they were the best pills ive had in 6 years. i highly recommend them if you see them floating around. a very good body high indeed.


----------



## BlazedUp

Can anyone back up the Red Buddha?


----------



## tranceaddict27

StarOceanHouse said:
			
		

> i just had some orange buddhas yesterday and they were the best pills ive had in 6 years. i highly recommend them if you see them floating around. a very good body high indeed.



For fucking sure....

Ive heard nothing but good things about red buddhas also...


----------



## Nek0!

I took pills for the very last last time this weekend. 

Seriously.

Had some pills that were pressed with a chicken. I don't know the color but I know they were round and domed. 

I think they were DXM, speed, whateverthefuckelse they threw in but I have never been so uncomfortable in my life. My heart was on overtime and my head and body were on fire.

They lasted 20 hours. No joke. These pills were not MDxx. 

I'll find out for sure the color so you can all avoid. 

Not good times.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ i'm sorry to hear that, hun


----------



## BlazedUp

Nek0! said:
			
		

> I took pills for the very last last time this weekend.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Had some pills that were pressed with a chicken. I don't know the color but I know they were round and domed.
> 
> I think they were DXM, speed, whateverthefuckelse they threw in but I have never been so uncomfortable in my life. My heart was on overtime and my head and body were on fire.
> 
> They lasted 20 hours. No joke. These pills were not MDxx.
> 
> I'll find out for sure the color so you can all avoid.
> 
> Not good times.


Sounds like my salvia trip, cept 20 hours. Im sorry to hear that too.


----------



## anniezilla

I third/fourth whatever the orange buddhas being fantastic as of late. 

I wound up with some dark purple [with pink flecks] supermans and those were also very solid.

don't name events, please. thanks ~


----------



## Damien

Anyone hear anything about Purple Transformers in SoCal? It looks like everything on PR says amphetamine.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

that sucks...ive had ones that were speedy before so i wouldn't doubt it.


if you don't want them...give them to me


----------



## Damien

Ya.


----------



## metalmtb

anyone here know anything on the blue triangles out now?  need info asap.  thanks!


----------



## kzorro

BlazedUp said:
			
		

> Can anyone back up the Red Buddha?


Ecstasydata just put up a post of a light red buddha that was sent in from Los Angeles, and the test showed solely MDMA. It's promising to hear that there are pure pressed pills being produced.


----------



## woodpecker

Nek0! said:
			
		

> I took pills for the very last last time this weekend.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Had some pills that were pressed with a chicken. I don't know the color but I know they were round and domed.
> 
> I think they were DXM, speed, whateverthefuckelse they threw in but I have never been so uncomfortable in my life. My heart was on overtime and my head and body were on fire.
> 
> They lasted 20 hours. No joke. These pills were not MDxx.
> 
> I'll find out for sure the color so you can all avoid.
> 
> Not good times.



 I would guess they looked like these....http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=11061

 Never trust this poster as I saw these and guess what. No reaction with marquis and definate taste of piperazines. This would explain your bad reaction. I dont know that we will ever see unadulterated, properly reacted MDMA down here again so I am and have been in your shoes for a loooong time.

 Oh yeah Neko I commend your decision as nothing good can come out of "ecstasy" use after the 1st few times anyway. Maybe a blessing in disguise for you.
 Sobriety beats the shit outta any roll or trip IMO


----------



## OzzBozz

blue LAX's have osme weird shit in them... my friend's felt like they were on speed, and were having hallucinations.

yellow dolphins... METH BOMBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 STraight up twack

blue butterflies... apparently pretty clean and alright... not the greatest rolls, but OK... apparnetly 6.5/10


----------



## kzorro

In Norcal: fairly small dark purple pills with no name or stamp, so we'll just call em BUNK!
Stay away if you come across em.

*edit* A short while after I took those mystery pills, I was set up to buy some "purple mac dres" and it turns out that they were the exact same pill. 

So Mac Dre's= bad


----------



## OzzBozz

Damien said:
			
		

> Anyone hear anything about Purple Transformers in SoCal? It looks like everything on PR says amphetamine.



someone might be talkign about purple decepticons... there shaped like a decepticon head??? iunno some girl was talking to me about those today and said her friend was rolling pretty hard off em.

if there shaped like a decepticon head, i'd get em. there on pillreports under purple decepticon...


----------



## sbnodoubt

Damien said:
			
		

> Anyone hear anything about Purple Transformers in SoCal? It looks like everything on PR says amphetamine.




i have some.  purple white mad white spots?   havent tried them.  but i DONT think its amphetamines.  someone on PR tested them and came back negative.  maybe just a bunch of caffine?  they're legit though, there's mdma in them for sure.  just a bit "peppy"


----------



## sbnodoubt

OzzBozz said:
			
		

> someone might be talkign about purple decepticons... there shaped like a decepticon head??? iunno some girl was talking to me about those today and said her friend was rolling pretty hard off em.
> 
> if there shaped like a decepticon head, i'd get em. there on pillreports under purple decepticon...





i wouldnt trust those decepticon heads... i've seen REALLY mixed reviews of them.  all seem to be low dose mdma and almost all have amphetamine in them.   i've yet to see a  good one, maybe in canada or something.  but still, just stay away, they seem horrible.  there's much better out there right now.


----------



## Damien

I actually never had the chance to encounter the Purple Tranformers/Decepticons.
I ended up seeing some Green Lacoste Gators which I heard were good. I heard good things about the P T/D but never got to see which ones they were (round or face shaped).


----------



## alpaca666

Green Lacostes are actually really tweaky


----------



## Lmdub

Sorry it took a bit to get back. Green power buttons are good, had two and thoroughly enjoyed myself, not overly strong and not speedy.


----------



## OzzBozz

taking some orange buddhas or molly tonight... 
should be fun
i'll let you guys know how it goes tommorow on the buddhas, i hear they're very clean pills


----------



## Garbage

-bay area-

blue naked ladies (Facing left). 7.5/10, maybe slight meth/amp/caff, hard to tell.

they seemed like all the other naked ladies to me. these were the first of the massive double domed 'naked lady' series that i had almost a year ago.

the quality of mdma seems lesser though.

perfect example    buddha vs. lady


----------



## sbnodoubt

Damien said:
			
		

> I actually never had the chance to encounter the Purple Tranformers/Decepticons.
> I ended up seeing some Green Lacoste Gators which I heard were good. I heard good things about the P T/D but never got to see which ones they were (round or face shaped).




you're in the NW?  i havent personally taken the purple transf. but i've seen tons of poeple that did.  they all were rollin, but hella chatty.  so i just saved mine for later.

i heard ok things about the gators, but never saw them.

the pinkish/purple playboys, with a score on the back are the SHITTTTT     that was the first time in a LONG time i thought i was rolling TOO hard from one pill.  and clean as hell, basically molly in a pill.


----------



## Damien

No, I'm in the Southern California area.


----------



## EnYAY

i had some blue buddahs that blew me the FUUUUUUCK away.

i usually need several pills to enjoy my time. im not a rookie or a newb

one blue buddah had me fucked the fuck up for likr 6 hours.

gah dam


----------



## OzzBozz

Damn...

my friend just picked up blue buddhas!

nice, and he owes me 2 for free  



Orange buddhas were super-clean rolls, not the most mdma in a pill... but a nice solid dose per pill. 2 had me rolling nicely, i could've been rolling alot harder :-( unfortunately, i only purchased 2 pills.


----------



## aznaznazn

NOR CAL:

*Yellow Apple or Apple macs?*


----------



## shith3ad

metalmtb said:
			
		

> anyone here know anything on the blue triangles out now?  need info asap.  thanks!





anything blue lately i drempt was bad luck.....


in this dream the bermuda triangles made your heart slow way down...no roll at all....no distorted vision....blood pressure thru the roof ....and massive swelling in one hand. These were the ones i drempt that were from OC....not AZ.

officially the straw that broke the camels back.....





(stick a fork in me....im done)


----------



## shith3ad

sdthizz said:
			
		

> Hm, last i heard the green power buttons were good. But that was a while back, the new ones might be a new batch.
> 
> 
> Anybody know about any NEW Blue Dolphins from LA?
> 
> Connect just got some in.






if they are domed on the back and outpressed......and really dark blue.....i drempt that they fuckin sucked. headache.....upset stomach....itchy.....


----------



## titicaca2

*What forum do I go to if I live in Oregon???*

Pacific NW area. The SW doesn't cut it. And the description doesn't include Oregon.


So lost!


----------



## Damien

Regional pill discussion : North West 

That sneaky bastid.


----------



## Onoe

Ne one had outpressed green apples in so cal?


----------



## kzorro

Yesterday I had 2 of the green naked ladies going around in Nor Cal. Really intense but short lived peak. A lot of empathy, incredible tactile sensations. It was definitely the best pill I've taken in the last few months


----------



## Falc0

shith3ad said:
			
		

> if they are domed on the back and outpressed......and really dark blue.....i drempt that they fuckin sucked. headache.....upset stomach....itchy.....




Shitty Blue Dolphins going around SoCal right now.  Darker blue, dolphin stamp, dome back, very sticky(obv meth).  Test Results for Mecke turned completely Orange.


----------



## sbnodoubt

just picked up a mixed bag today.   any info on these would be great....

yellow glock - not the usual crumbly ones that are smaller, this one was big, flat on both sides with beveled edges.  almost a waxy surface.

Red/pink Buddhas - these look like copycats of the usual buddhas.  they are domed on BOTH sides. stamp is a bit shittier... look similar to the red impressed apples in WA.

Blue NWA/westside symbol -  beveled edges, royal blue color double stamped with NWA and a hand in the Westside gang symbol.

Green Lacoste -  beveled edges, flat on both sides

Pink Cocks - they ahve a dick shooting giz out.

These ALLLL look like crap... i'm hoping at least ONE of them will be decent.


----------



## Damien

I am not terribly experienced in E but the green lacrosse was pretty good IMO. There is a PR on it and it looks like it tested clean.

Just out of curiosity how come you don't test?


----------



## sbnodoubt

i dont test b/c i dont have a test kit.  i really need to buy one.   i dont actually consume a lot of pills, but lately i've been getting a lot and passing them on, and i'd at least like to know if i was given a good batch or not.


----------



## Psilo707

My current opinion on recent pills. I am very, very critical about potency in pills and anything labeled "mellow", I label as "ABSOLUTE SHIT". Good pills are the ones that make your eyes wiggle to the back of your head and feel waves of *intense* euphoria wash over you for multiple areas. Anything less than 70 mg of MDMA (at the least) in a pill = Bunk, period.


*Yellow Buddhas:* Absolutely clean and fairly potent. Really good roll. I loved these very much.
*Brown Buddhas:* Averagely/Mediocre potency, but definitely clean MDMA.
*Red Buddhas:* Almost as good as the Yellow Buddhas but not quite. I have a feeling there is a small amount of meth in them but nothing too big (~20 mg maybe?)
*Orange Buddhas:* Great pills. The only ones I've had that are "probably" better than the Yellow Buddhas. No doubt they are 100% MDMA (besides fillers obv). When 2 pills can make me roll into oblivion and barely be able see straight, they get the instant stamp of eliteness.
*Blue Dolphins:* Hugely mixed reviews on these in my group of friends. A couple thought they were bomb and they aren't amateurs. I personally found them to be mediocre. I had to take 2.5 of them to reach a sufficient "worthwhile" roll. They have meth in them too.
*Blue Biohazards:* They are ok. Worth $7 or $8, no more than that. Not good.. not bad though.
*Pink Playboys:* I'm almost positive these are a near-equivalent mix of MDMA and MDA. I personally hate MDA, but these pills are really potent and I would actually recommend them to most people. B+ stuff here.


----------



## EnYAY

Onoe said:
			
		

> Ne one had outpressed green apples in so cal?






             


5-meo-dipt

FUCKING BULLSHIT! 


if i wanted foxy i would have bought foxy. i hate dirty pills

this shit was crazy. i was partying in vegas and i had some of this shit while droping other pills as well. things just werent right. sound was all fucked up. i had fun but come on.....


----------



## NoOneKnows

yellow spideys

blue transformers the round one

anyone tried these lmk


----------



## @lterEgo

sbnodoubt said:
			
		

> i dont test b/c i dont have a test kit.  i really need to buy one.



definitely. just order one now while it's on your mind. it's totally worth it, and i recently had one arrive from dancesafe in less than a week so you could probably start testing in fairly short order. if you've got a bunch of different pills crossing your path, the peace of mind alone is a worthwhile investment.

as far as regional goodies, straight mda powder is supposedly going around in norcal right now so be on the lookout if you're interested %)



			
				sbnodoubt said:
			
		

> Pink Cocks - they have a dick shooting giz out.



hahaha - that's hilarious. if there was ever a pill that was going to give you the ghey i think this is it :D


----------



## sbnodoubt

yeah the pink cocks are bunk ass shit i hear.  just methed out w/ barely any mdxx in them.   i kept one for a souvenier though...

dam man, i want some MDA powder.   its been a good year or two since i seen ANY pure, except at festivals i guess.  none of my friends know of any though...


----------



## NoOneKnows

the yellow spideys are ok i give them a 8/10 they are mda


----------



## rhyderofthastorm

what happened to this thread? 

anyone know about blue autobots going around? 
there also seems to be blue decepticons as well judging from the pics provided on pillreports.


----------



## fuc da hype

how are the yellow glocks??? any reports on them?


----------



## Avporx

i just got a hold of a couple blue roosters (or cocks) and was wondering what anyone else had to say about them. The press on it is worn away, so the only reason i think its a blue rooster is because thats what my friend told me. They are almost blue-green in color, more towards blue. I cant afford a testing kit right now, but will be getting one ASAP.

heres a pic of one of them, notice the messed up/worn press


*NSFW*:


----------



## EUGNX

those roosters LOOK like the methy dolphins


----------



## 760rollz

So what's the word on the yellow cupids in north san diego county?  I've heard from friends they are pretty good. But I've also read reports that say they're good and reports which say they're week. Who has had these yet?  What's the word?

Cheers,

Rollz


----------



## alpaca666

update: norcal orange glocks are without a doubt the best pills around. I'd say better than the buddhas


----------



## @lterEgo

Avporx said:
			
		

> i just got a hold of a couple blue roosters (or cocks) and was wondering what anyone else had to say about them.



here is a glowing report on the blue roosters, though it's hard to tell if your picture is even the same pill. i got my ass kicked recently by a pill with the same shallow logo as in the report, but it was pink so they may or may not be related. lucky you if they are though - that pink rooster hit me so hard that i threw up but after that it was game on


----------



## Avporx

@lterEgo said:
			
		

> here is a glowing report on the blue roosters, though it's hard to tell if your picture is even the same pill. i got my ass kicked recently by a pill with the same shallow logo as in the report, but it was pink so they may or may not be related. lucky you if they are though - that pink rooster hit me so hard that i threw up but after that it was game on


since posting my last post, ive found the pills that i have on pillreports. turns out they are just called Blue Chickens. They look exactly the same, except the press is mostly worn away. Seems they are 2 year old methbombs They even look 2 years old from how worn and nasty they look.


----------



## woodpecker

EUGNX said:
			
		

> those roosters LOOK like the methy dolphins



 You been in this awhile cause its been a few years since that presser was around. A little md to fool the mecke and a ass of meth to tweak u all night long. If you had the balls to drop 3 or 4 you'd roll almost normally for a few but then look out the next couple of days. Probaly peeking through the blinds lol.
Supermans, dolphins, scorpions and a few others. At least they were consistent and the maker took serious risk to bring them to market.
 Not so with this piperazine wave. These peeps are only risking in the distibution department because they sure aint manufacturing them.


----------



## agoodlightshow

i recently got some blue spacemen from a friend who just came back from cali. has anyone had these and can you tell me how they are? i'm gonna take them this weekend, so if no one replies i'll let y'all know how they are!


----------



## stoneydaze08

*green lacoste*

got some green lacostes in socal area

anyone know anything of them??


----------



## drewb8769

Any one have the word on the yellow and red gun/glocks? im in az but my connect said they came from cali.


----------



## studlysemite

stoneydaze08 said:
			
		

> got some green lacostes in socal area
> 
> anyone know anything of them??



they're good. clean. very crumbly tho


----------



## stoneydaze08

yeah they are crumbly as fuck!
im glad they are clean though


----------



## Irie Media

In socali the last really good pills I have seen where the buddahs, green, red, ect.. Very clean mild pills.


----------



## AgentSquish

stoneydaze08 said:
			
		

> yeah they are crumbly as fuck!
> im glad they are clean though




Hey I just picked up some Green AND Blue Lacostes. Did you end up taking your green ones?

I dun even know if I'm going to take these. 

don't incriminate yourself.


----------



## stoneydaze08

i havent taken the green lacostes, but i went to move them the other day and they had crumbled so now i just have a bag with green MDMA powder so im not sure what to do with that.. dont want to put it up my nose


----------



## Damien

lol same here.


----------



## EUGNX

I just got a couple green macs (apples)
seems like they are a huge crapshoot from what i can tell on PReports
some had bomb ones, some had speedy ones, some had sweet tarts..etc..etc...
they are a nice solid press with a legit pressed logo, and i gave 'em a little
lick and they had that bitter taste of the good pills, but who knows.
i dont have a test kit handy..anyone have any luck with these lil guys in the los angeles area?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

stoneydaze08 said:
			
		

> i havent taken the green lacostes, but i went to move them the other day and they had crumbled so now i just have a bag with green MDMA powder so im not sure what to do with that.. dont want to put it up my nose



parachute it.


----------



## kzorro

stoneydaze08 said:
			
		

> i havent taken the green lacostes, but i went to move them the other day and they had crumbled so now i just have a bag with green MDMA powder so im not sure what to do with that.. dont want to put it up my nose



Like generation e said parachuting it would be a good idea, but I think the bigger problem would be measuring out your doses...Be careful


----------



## EnYAY

EUGNX said:
			
		

> I just got a couple green macs (apples)
> seems like they are a huge crapshoot from what i can tell on PReports
> some had bomb ones, some had speedy ones, some had sweet tarts..etc..etc...
> they are a nice solid press with a legit pressed logo, and i gave 'em a little
> lick and they had that bitter taste of the good pills, but who knows.
> i dont have a test kit handy..anyone have any luck with these lil guys in the los angeles area?





carefull, i had exactly what you described. except the pills had NO bitterness. NO taste at all. right when i chewd it i knew it wasnt mdma. but whatever


it ended up being 5-meo-dipt

its a WEIRD ass trip.

you have been warned


----------



## EUGNX

sorry, they aren't macs, they are apples...no bite out of the side..


----------



## aznaznazn

Yellow Apple Macs Anyone?!?!?!?!


----------



## studlysemite

^^^ those are bullshit. stay away. tested them and they can up negative (no color change). Green lacostes are good (clean)


----------



## misterDNA

SoCal - just picked up some light purple (with some lighter and darker flecks) Internet Explorers, outpressed on both sides with a "pokeball" kind of press on the other side.  Anyone had these?

(Sorry, no pic - phone camera sucks)


----------



## hunter18

*Purple Euros in Southern California*

I am about to roll and have bought some pills with the euro sign on it and they are purple.  I am looking for pills that are clean, and was wondering if anybody around the los angles or southern California area has tried these?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

hi, welcome to Bluelight 

there is a designated thread, Regional Pill Discussion - South West, for questions like these. i'm going to merge your request in with the rest of the thread.


----------



## kush

whats the word on the pink playboys?


----------



## kzorro

kush said:
			
		

> whats the word on the pink playboys?


From what I've gathered, it seems like there are multiple batches going around. The one's with the collar have generally had good reports.
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=12227
The one's without collars are suspected to be piperazines, but I've never taken either one


----------



## Avporx

kush said:
			
		

> whats the word on the pink playboys?


if they are a REALLY heavy color of pink, like hot pink, they are really bad. i had those ones and it was the worst ive ever felt in my life.


----------



## greenlightning

i just picked up some bluemiddle fingers. there hard pressed with white specks in socal. anybody know about them?

i have a picture of them.. just can't post pictures yet.


*NSFW*:


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

keep posting until you reach 20 posts.

if you send me the pic, i can post it for you.

welcome to Bluelight. take a look at the New Member Introductions forum and start a thread to say what's up to everyone


----------



## woodpecker

EnYAY said:
			
		

> carefull, i had exactly what you described. except the pills had NO bitterness. NO taste at all. right when i chewd it i knew it wasnt mdma. but whatever
> 
> 
> it ended up being 5-meo-dipt
> 
> its a WEIRD ass trip.
> 
> you have been warned




 Wait, you ate "foxy" and it had no taste? I remember ingesting 6mg orally and the taste literally stayed in my mouth for days. Must've had some bad ass binders in the pill to hide that stuff. By comparison it made molly taste like candy at 100+mgs. Of course the "trip" was about like the taste. Three of us all noticed the same thing


----------



## greenlightning

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> keep posting until you reach 20 posts.
> 
> if you send me the pic, i can post it for you.
> 
> welcome to Bluelight. take a look at the New Member Introductions forum and start a thread to say what's up to everyone



Sounds good!

The friend i got it from actually tried it. said he was rolling balls.


----------



## Ug1yu

any info on 

purple biohazard
hot pink playboy
yellow bartsimpon new batch without the red spot.

I did tested them  but with a 2-3 year old kit.


----------



## fukuy98

> just picked up some bluemiddle fingers. there hard pressed with white specks in socal. anybody know about them?


Is it flat both sides. A friend tried em, said they were at least decent roll, just a bit on the speedy side. I wanna know more about those 2, before i pick em up.


----------



## greenlightning

tried them last night. they seem really speedy. got no sleep last night. but i was peaking for hours. i think its MDA high cause i was hallucinating.


----------



## cookiemonster420

Had a blue scoripion last week... I know its good, but I also had my first tab so can't really rate it well , but I know it was a good quality pill.


----------



## fukuy98

> tried them last night. they seem really speedy. got no sleep last night. but i was peaking for hours. i think its MDA high cause i was hallucinating.



How was the comedown? Did u feel really cracked out? It seems like the red transformer that came together with it was much cleaner.


----------



## ty007

Biohazard=well just look at the stamp that should be a warning
the playboys are they with the collar or without? with=bombers without=mcPP or something similar
BArt simpsons= the jury is out on these I had friends take em Saturday night last weekend and they loved em reported feelings of MDMA/MDa slight upper feelings.


			
				Ug1yu said:
			
		

> any info on
> 
> purple biohazard
> hot pink playboy
> yellow bartsimpon new batch without the red spot.
> 
> I did tested them  but with a 2-3 year old kit.


----------



## Damien

> with=bombers


What does that mean exactly?


----------



## greenlightning

fukuy98 said:
			
		

> How was the comedown? Did u feel really cracked out? It seems like the red transformer that came together with it was much cleaner.




it was alright didn't seem that bad.. just couldnt sleep. i eventually knocked out just not for that long. and then again i had a lotta herb to help.


----------



## Draztikk

Red bears anyone? az/cal area?


----------



## Ug1yu

ty007 said:
			
		

> Biohazard=well just look at the stamp that should be a warning
> the playboys are they with the collar or without? with=bombers without=mcPP or something similar
> BArt simpsons= the jury is out on these I had friends take em Saturday night last weekend and they loved em reported feelings of MDMA/MDa slight upper feelings.



thx for the head up.. Lucky i trusted my 2-3 years old kits .   I told my friends not to take the bio hazard and playboy but they didnt listen so most of them threw up and was feeling like shiet the entire night.     And the bart simpson is pretty damn good .  pretty high dose of mda.

After 5 years break pill like makes me wanna stay away from pilling.


----------



## kzorro

Had some blue outpressed hearts last night. They were pretty good, I'm guessing MDA and tiny bit of speed, because I tried to go to sleep 3 1/2 hours after popping but all I could do was toss and turn, and while I was laying in bed with my eyes open I was experiencing the most detailed hallucinations ever...people standing around me, and a sea of objects that looked like marbles constantly moving. That lasted for like an hour and a half until I was finally able to fall asleep


----------



## wangeye

Anyone come across these? They're Orange I5's (Highways). They got a mixed bag of reviews on pill reports and I'm just wondering if anyone on here has tried them or tested them. 
*NSFW*: 










 pic taken from pillreports

NSFW tags added


----------



## studlysemite

kzorro said:
			
		

> Had some blue outpressed hearts last night. They were pretty good, I'm guessing MDA and tiny bit of speed, because I tried to go to sleep 3 1/2 hours after popping but all I could do was toss and turn, and while I was laying in bed with my eyes open I was experiencing the most detailed hallucinations ever...people standing around me, and a sea of objects that looked like marbles constantly moving. That lasted for like an hour and a half until I was finally able to fall asleep



i had those too. disappointed. I only had one but I did not get any MDXX effects whatsoever. and the euphoria dropped off after an hour. Not recommended.


----------



## kzorro

^^^ I definitely got MDxx effects from dropping two, but it did seem like a pretty quick roll


----------



## 52DSL

*Blue Monkey/Ape/Bape*

Hello everyone.

My friend is buy us each the blue monkey/ape/bape (whatever you want to call it) pill for quite cheap. we are in northern /central California. I have heard mixed reports on both pill reports and this website, but they all were somewhat old. Can anyone tell me what the quality of these pills are? 

Thank you very much for you help.


----------



## shrimpchips

Green infinities?  Checked pill reports and no data.   Thanks ahead!:


----------



## pallidamors

If you're from New Mexico or the southern half of Colorado, avoid blue pills that are shaped like the Transformers logo (and have the imprints to match!)

Worst, most speedy roll I've ever experienced since the time I accidentally did meth. Basically 10 hours of acting like a paranoid asshole til I got some vodka to calm me down.


----------



## 52DSL

52DSL said:
			
		

> Hello everyone.
> 
> My friend is buy us each the blue monkey/ape/bape (whatever you want to call it) pill for quite cheap. we are in northern /central California. I have heard mixed reports on both pill reports and this website, but they all were somewhat old. Can anyone tell me what the quality of these pills are?
> 
> Thank you very much for you help.



Anyone know?  Thanks.


----------



## kzorro

52DSL said:
			
		

> Hello everyone.
> 
> My friend is buy us each the blue monkey/ape/bape (whatever you want to call it) pill for quite cheap. we are in northern /central California. I have heard mixed reports on both pill reports and this website, but they all were somewhat old. Can anyone tell me what the quality of these pills are?
> 
> Thank you very much for you help.


I'm in northern California and a friend one time took 3 DARK bluish green monkey/bape but it didn't say bape on the back, and yeah they were pretty cheap (I bought em for him). It was his first pill ever and from his report it didn't sound very good. His experience didn't sound anywhere near as magical as three pills on your first roll should be. He reported that he was kind of tripping out, very stimulated and couldn't sleep.

If we're talking about the same pill I would stay away. It could be piperazines due to the cheap price and some reported effects.


----------



## kush

piperazine is mdma's fucked up brother, honestly its the plague of the sceen right now. New people getting into the scene are popping these thinking thats what rolling is, little do they know...


----------



## fuc da hype

pink bentleys in socal area anyone?


----------



## AnF-Guy

*Orange Ufos?*

Checkd pillreports..Nada...Any info on Orange Ufos??


----------



## midman

*mustard-yellow dolphins -or- red smiley info?*

Hoping to find some info on mustard-yellow dolphins (jumping right) or red/pink smiley in AZ. Tests were good, but eager to find out if someone's tried them.


----------



## grimble crumble

kzorro said:
			
		

> I'm in northern California and a friend one time took 3 DARK bluish green monkey/bape but it didn't say bape on the back, and yeah they were pretty cheap (I bought em for him). It was his first pill ever and from his report it didn't sound very good. His experience didn't sound anywhere near as magical as three pills on your first roll should be. He reported that he was kind of tripping out, very stimulated and couldn't sleep.
> 
> If we're talking about the same pill I would stay away. It could be piperazines due to the cheap price and some reported effects.




Im in norcal also and yeah those pills are definetily not MDMA. there actually can be very fun but dont go into it expecting your typical roll. around here there being sold to people who like to trip. 100% sure they are a BZP mcpp ect piper pill.


anyone heard reports on green cupids? or red guccis? norcal


----------



## ushwu725

yes, any reports on what the orange/yellowish dolphins and the red/pink smileys are like?? tests look good, but i would like a anecdote from somebody who consumed them.  i plan on taking them new years eve.


----------



## fukuy98

> anyone heard reports on green cupids? or red guccis? norcal



red guccis r good forshure, giving u a bit cracky feeling next dayt though.
All cupid should be good. Didnt have the green but the yellow i had was bomb.


----------



## E-nick

*has anyone had "Green Right Facing Dolphins"?*

Grreen Right Facing Dolphins round and flat on both sides or dome shaped round eyed red smileys...i have them and im wondering if i wasted my money.  so far they seem legit......(socal Riveverside)


----------



## Blue_Phlame

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Removed LOUNGE replies, moved from LOUNGE to NADD (don't know if the mods will shut'r'down or move to PR.com as linked by B_P) .... and edited the thread title.

Honestly, I'd say your best first stop would be pillreports.com, which has images, regional locations, and other feedback criteria to help you know what you've got your hands on.


Oi, and welcome to BL   I know you're new, and we have so many forums it's easy to not know WHERE to put something, but we've tried to label and give decent descriptions to help people know where to post   Don't worry, you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Edit - already posted to PR


----------



## @lterEgo

user is in california - merging with southwest pill discussion...


----------



## AgentSquish

Just wanted to say that the Dark Green and Dark Blue Gators AND Monkeys are Piperazine pills. From the same press. Originated in the Cali area I believe, but not 100% sure. horrible pills, horrible.


----------



## E-nick

*Green Cupids*

anyone heard or tried them.....


----------



## 52DSL

Anyone know about the Yellow Ying Yangs in Northern California?


----------



## EnYAY

AgentSquish said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say that the Dark Green and Dark Blue Gators AND Monkeys are Piperazine pills. From the same press. Originated in the Cali area I believe, but not 100% sure. horrible pills, horrible.




i could a told you that from just looking at them. if a pill looks like i was made in someones backyard. STAY AWAY!

just by looking at em. i knew these were full of beatlejuice beatlejuice beatlejuice

not saying all pro looking pills are legit. but the ones that look extra bad. STAY AWAY!



PURPLE EUROS ARE THE MOTHERFUCKING SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

100+ mg CLEAN MDMA with a touch of caffine. tried and tested.

this shit will make your mother roll.


----------



## FaceFace

How are green playboys in SoCal? I heard there are some speedy ones up in central Cali and am hoping they aren't the same ones.


----------



## fukuy98

New dark blue transformer anyone? 
 Note: this is not the transformer head, it is a round pill with transformer logo imprinted.


----------



## 760rollz

*green playboys*



			
				FaceFace said:
			
		

> How are green playboys in SoCal? I heard there are some speedy ones up in central Cali and am hoping they aren't the same ones.




If they are green, in printed, have no colar, and are doomed on both sides stay away from them. They are piperazines and are making people sick. 

Rollz


----------



## kzorro

Anyone heard anything about purple cobras? I'm in Nor Cal and they're available to me but I haven't seen them yet. There's nothing on pill reports about any purple cobras. The only cobra report in CA was from april and they were diff colors...


----------



## danielle8877

Blue middle fingers are AMAZING.


----------



## 00Dank

danielle8877 said:
			
		

> Blue middle fingers are AMAZING.




Are you in the SOCal area? Could you elaborate on these? I may be picking some of these up for an event soon...


----------



## Damien

00Dank said:
			
		

> Are you in the SOCal area? Could you elaborate on these? I may be picking some of these up for an event soon...


a·maze
v.tr.
1. To affect with great wonder; astonish.


----------



## 00Dank

lol, i guess amazing is enough description


----------



## yoface

*los angeles area*

do any of you know whats up with purple smiley faces.


----------



## yoface

anybody know of the purple dolphins and purple smiley faces going around SoCal LA


----------



## EnYAY

last i heard the red smiley faces were hot. if the purple ones have anything to do wit them. you should be ok.

to be 100% sure. check out www.pillreports.com


----------



## greenlightning

GREEN DOLPHINS in socal are BOMBBBBBBBBBBB

cleanist pills ive had in awhile. i like them better then the blue middlefingers.


i may have gotten the last batch


----------



## yoface

nah they are purple but i think they will be as good as the purple ladies i had a few weeks ago...


----------



## Silent G

Hi everyone, new to posting on here.

I'm supposed to be getting a combination of these pills: 

1. Blue middle fingers (actually my friend said purple, but I'm thinking he looked at them in darkish light)

2. Pink Mercedes

3. Green Transformers

I've read up on any available info on pillreports and it seems the fingers are good to decent, the mercedes are a crapshoot at best, and the transformer is probably not very good. I'm gonna test for my friend before I buy, but I just wanted to know if anyone's tried these and what you think.

btw - I saw the references to the fingers above and hope they're the same. We haven't seen a lot of decent pills in Houston, TX lately.


----------



## Bomboclat

im still not seeing anything on the green cupids
i saw one saying "they should be good"
but that really doesnt help unless you've tried them
ANYONE WANNA LET ME KNOW HOW THEY ARE BEFORE I WASTE MY TIME AND MONEY?

**to add has anyone heard anything good about blue Louis Vuitton's? ive heard good things BUT they're comming from a guy with blue dolphins and my friend with a tester kit just went out of town**


----------



## namle

Hi, 
I am new to the site and had a question. I am going to pick up some Green Superman's later tonight. Has anyone heard of these going around the Los Angeles area? if so please let me know your experience. I have checked on pill reports and could not find them. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## tehpenguin55

green cupids was a clean roll, i havn't rolled in almost half a year and was rolling but not as hard. fell asleep no problem other friends said they weren't that strong


Green nikes? anyone?? havn't head about those


----------



## namle

but not the green cupids. GREEN SUPERMAN Anyone help me out going in a couple of hours.


----------



## namle

Oppp I just realized that response was for someone else. I am sorry I must of sounded like a jerk. I apologize.


----------



## Damien

^ lol. Did you ever find out?


----------



## namle

no nobody ever responded to me and still nothing on pill reports. My friend said she took two and was rolling hard but I dont really know this girl that well so who knows. Also alot of people mistake other drugs to be mdma. Just because you are high or feel something doesnt mean its mdma. 
So I am a little weary, I will be picking them up today and ill put a description. If they are waxy or taste acidic they are going in the trash


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

why not purchase an EZ-test so you can eliminate any doubts in teh future? it'll help keep you and your friends safe and it helps Bluelight; win-win!

either way, i hope you find the info you're looking for. good luck and stay safe.

oh, and welcome to Bluelight


----------



## namle

thank you, I will definitely be purchasing one here shortly. The reason I did not have one before this is because i used to only get mdma powder but unfortunately that individual has moved our of the country so this is my first time purchasing something from someone new. So you are right since I am still going to be doing ecstasy for many years to come it will come in handy.


----------



## tehpenguin55

has anyone tried the blue or red buddahs with nipples and belly button domed on only one side? socal


----------



## Damien

Like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Cause if that's the case then look back a few posts and you will see someone felt the need to make that their avatar.


----------



## OzzBozz

i'm probablly getting some green nikes or glocks for halloween

i'll report back on saturday as to how they are...


----------



## tehpenguin55

they look more like these http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=12718 although they are not domed in both sides one side has a line down the middle this is the same person who sold my friend blue buddahs he says has nipple and belly button which he rolled for his first time and had a great time so i don't know


----------



## 00Dank

Has anyone heard anything or eaten any blue transformers lately???

I will be taking some along with some blue middle fingers this Friday

Anything helps!!


----------



## fukuy98

> Has anyone heard anything or eaten any blue transformers lately???
> 
> I will be taking some along with some blue middle fingers this Friday
> 
> Anything helps



Blue transformer r bomb!!!
Blue finger r strong too, but kinda speedy!!


----------



## namle

still nothing on those green supermen?  Please if anyone can help oput. My friends are consuming tonight and I will be on Friday. I will update tomorrow if I dont hear from anyone on here today.

I found something on here that said that the supermen are piprz but they were located in Dublin, Ireland. They did not mention the color so not sure if the same batch would be in Cali that are out in Ireland.


----------



## coelophysis

Anyone heard of Green Grenades?


----------



## 00Dank

fukuy98 said:
			
		

> Blue transformer r bomb!!!
> Blue finger r strong too, but kinda speedy!!




Thanks so much!! I will be enjoying them this friday, I'll let you know how they were!


----------



## EnYAY

namle said:
			
		

> still nothing on those green supermen?



my cousin took the sames 1's you have @ an event this past weekend.

When i spoke to him afterwords he said he rolled GOOD. and he has a VERY high tolerance. although he hadn't rolled in a while. he liked them.

you should too.

:D


----------



## namle

EnYAY said:
			
		

> my cousin took the sames 1's you have @ an event this past weekend.
> 
> When i spoke to him afterwords he said he rolled GOOD. and he has a VERY high tolerance. although he hadn't rolled in a while. he liked them.
> 
> you should too.
> 
> :D



THAAAANNKKKKK YOOUUUUUU!!!!! I was super worried, this is the first time I was thinking of taking anything without knowing the source. Like I was saying earlier I used to only get MDMA powder and now that connect is gone. 

I really appreciate it, I will update this after consuming on Friday.


----------



## tehpenguin55

by green superman are they teal by any chance? Teal supermans have been going around my area and i been hearing they're dank but i'm not sure if i should grab some


----------



## EnYAY

ohh wuuuh.

I heard those Green Nike's are SAAAAAAAACK!

have fun bro.


----------



## EnYAY

00Dank said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard anything or eaten any blue transformers lately???
> 
> I will be taking some along with some blue middle fingers this Friday
> 
> Anything helps!!





Theres 2 batches of transformers.

One is BULLSHIT BZP. headaches and throwing up.

And the other is knocking peoples socks off..... GOOD ROLLS!


and the BLUE MIDDLE FINGER is a VERY good pill from what i hear. 

your gonna be rolling tits regardless. if one is bunk, the other is dank for sure.


----------



## 00Dank

EnYAY said:
			
		

> Theres 2 batches of transformers.
> 
> One is BULLSHIT BZP. headaches and throwing up.
> 
> And the other is knocking peoples socks off..... GOOD ROLLS!
> 
> 
> and the BLUE MIDDLE FINGER is a VERY good pill from what i hear.
> 
> your gonna be rolling tits regardless. if one is bunk, the other is dank for sure.



mine are coming from the los angeles area, any idea if thats the good ones? 

i'm assuming they are, since i am getting the middle fingers from the same guy...


----------



## EnYAY

how the fuck should i know. 

chew em and find out the hard way. 

lol ;-)


----------



## 00Dank

haha word.....i will be at <event> so i will learn the HARD way

thanks for your help!!

be smart, don't list specific event names.


----------



## tehpenguin55

i'll be there also! hopefully it's my first rave if i can get in heheh. 

same as above, DO NOT list specific event names.


----------



## fukuy98

> mine are coming from the los angeles area, any idea if thats the good ones?
> 
> i'm assuming they are, since i am getting the middle fingers from the same guy



If u get both from same source, very likely that the transformer is the good one. If u pay more details to the 2 beans, you'll see the shapes are very similar to each other.
 Apparantly, blue finger, red/blue transformer, blue guns are all coming from same source.


----------



## namle

tehpenguin55 said:
			
		

> by green superman are they teal by any chance? Teal supermans have been going around my area and i been hearing they're dank but i'm not sure if i should grab some. Getting some green nikes and will have a report by the end of the weekend.




I picked them up last night and yes they were more of a teal color then green. My friends popped 3 each last night and liked them. They did say that they are speedy so I am assuming some meth to be in there but they also said the body high was good. They said it was an "up and down roll". Hope this helps. I will be consuming tonight.


----------



## Silent G

fukuy98 said:
			
		

> If u get both from same source, very likely that the transformer is the good one. If u pay more details to the 2 beans, you'll see the shapes are very similar to each other.
> Apparantly, blue finger, red/blue transformer, blue guns are all coming from same source.



That's interesting because I just got a purple finger and some green transformers that look very similar. Wide 8 mm x 5 mm size with a very slight bevel on each side but otherwise flat. The green transormer is round btw with what I think is the autobot logo. Both are flecked with white and darker pigments throughout. Both tested ok with the marquis and simons reagents. A bit of orange/brown with the green pill so I think it has a higher ratio of meth. It also showed some green mixed in with blue on the simons test, so maybe it has some MDA in it with meth? The purple finger also fizzed a *little* and turned dark fast, so I hope it's good. It has the same logo as the pictured blue fuck you's and might be a dark blue that got stained with some other pink pills. I know the guy had a bunch of orange/pink pills, but I don't know if he stored them together. 

Taking them on Friday, but will be with another already verified good pill. I'll post an official report afterwards, although at some point I'll be taking different pills.


----------



## tehpenguin55

namle said:
			
		

> I picked them up last night and yes they were more of a teal color then green. My friends popped 3 each last night and liked them. They did say that they are speedy so I am assuming some meth to be in there but they also said the body high was good. They said it was an "up and down roll". Hope this helps. I will be consuming tonight.


cool tell me how it goes i actually got the green/teal supermans instead for whatever reason and well see what happens tomo  hope you have a good time


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

why are you posting that in every regional pill discussion thread? just post in YOUR region.


----------



## Avporx

i have to say, the Blue Middle Fingers top my previous best pill, the Blue Ladies. took 2 and it sent me into happyland :D


----------



## 00Dank

Well, all i can say is, blue transformers are BOMB!!!

I bought four, but rolled all night on 2


----------



## fukuy98

Anyone have tried the blue gun? Look very much alike the blue transformer/middle finger. ..


----------



## 00Dank

My friend had some at an event this Friday.... They took a while to kick in but he said they were pretty good! It seems like the blue glock/finger/transformer are all from the same source


----------



## kzorro

fukuy98 said:
			
		

> Anyone have tried the blue gun? Look very much alike the blue transformer/middle finger. ..



There's a new pill report on a blue gun

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=13069


----------



## OzzBozz

fukuy98 said:
			
		

> Anyone have tried the blue gun? Look very much alike the blue transformer/middle finger. ..



THESE ARE THE SHIT! along with dark blue middle fingers... my hookup had both of those on dech, and the dark blue middle fingers were a bit more potent but damn those glocks were super bomb also


----------



## EnYAY

OzzBozz said:
			
		

> THESE ARE THE SHIT! along with dark blue middle fingers... my hookup had both of those on dech, and the dark blue middle fingers were a bit more potent but damn those glocks were super bomb also



Glad you found the jewels ozzbozz


----------



## fukuy98

> THESE ARE THE SHIT! along with dark blue middle fingers... my hookup had both of those on dech, and the dark blue middle fingers were a bit more potent but damn those glocks were super bomb also



I know the finger is real strong but very speedy. How's the gun compared? Is it clean or speedy? Thx


----------



## stonedandrolling89

Anyone else ran into the red/pink dolphins(facing right, thin pressed) in SoCal right now? If you do, they're fucking BOMB. Get 'em. There's also green and yellow ones going around, obviously from the same source.

Just figured I'd put that out there. :D

I did a pillreport on them, but it's not very detailed.(shame on me, I know.)


----------



## OzzBozz

fukuy98 said:


> I know the finger is real strong but very speedy. How's the gun compared? Is it clean or speedy? Thx



guns = lots of caffeine + MDMA i'm guessing? I dont have a pill testing kit, shame on me
fingers= some speed + MDMA


----------



## Nothininmyway

Anyone have any experience with blue supermans going around in so cal?  Picked some up the other day.  They're light blue with minimal white specks, curved on one side with a nice superman diamond logo press with the "S".  Nice firm press.  They look like they're double stacked...


----------



## geetarplyr

blue supermans are crap. Piperazine and dxm, took 2, threw the rest away.


----------



## EnYAY

Nothininmyway said:


> Anyone have any experience with blue supermans going around in so cal?  Picked some up the other day.  They're light blue with minimal white specks, curved on one side with a nice superman diamond logo press with the "S".  Nice firm press.  They look like they're double stacked...



Flush them down the toilet.


----------



## GETYAGUN!!11

^^yeah supermans usually = bad news piperazines...

Red ferrari's neone?????


----------



## FlaKmunKy

Paperweight said:


> Im in salt lake city..
> 
> Currently out now are...
> 
> Blue Ladys
> Orange Ladys
> Blue Buddhas
> Yellow and White DC's
> Blue and White Martinis
> 
> We have alot of bunk molly though. Actually there is a shit load of rolls in my town. I probably couldnt even name them all. I think I know all the pills in town and then I go to a rave and hear people saying they are rolling off pills I have never even heard of!!




I wish I could find some of those.  Lately the only things I have seen are the goddamn bart simpsons and the blue alligators... Both are piperazines!  Beware.


----------



## 52DSL

Anyone have experience with the Blue Gucci's? Thank you.


----------



## 760rollz

Damien said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause if that's the case then look back a few posts and you will see someone felt the need to make that their avatar.



Hey now, who... wait a minute....


----------



## Damien

^ lol someone was asking about those and I just said "well if they look like those they are probably good since someone made it their avatar."


----------



## 760rollz

Damien said:


> ^ lol someone was asking about those and I just said "well if they look like those they are probably good since someone made it their avatar."



Yeah, I know.  

So There was a little bit of talk about the pink dove pills that are floating around the SoCal area right now on the other forums but it all disappeared.  I'm going to ask about them here.  I have tried them and I was impressed with them.  They seem to be a real good dose of MDMA.  But they also seem like they might be a little speedy too.  I tested them with the Marquis on three occasions.  All the test gave the same results.  It went straight to black in a matter of seconds.  The first two test I did were of pink doves obtained from "Man1."  The 3rd test I performed on these doves were on pills obtained from "Man2."  So that's two different sources that have been tested.  In my mind it helps sort of lay to rest the whole, "multiple batches" theory.  

Who has tried the pink doves yet, and what did you think of them.  They set my heart pumping pretty damn hard, but I rolled balls off of these bad boys.  I liked them a lot.  In fact I found them to be so yummy that I picked some extras up just to save for latter 

Rollz


----------



## i_use_x_ta_see

*blue glocks/guns*

R these blue glocks u guys r referring to the light blue ones or are they dark blue. I just got some dark blue ones and want to know if anybody's already tried these or tested them. Any input would b appreciated. And yeah. . . Those dolphins facing right that are etched in r lovely. BTW, these were from 818 socal. Thx. This is my first post and this site seems really sweet. Nice to c people being careful. . . Alotta nasty shit goin around right now. Its not like it used 2 b : (


----------



## OwnaOfDaBuildn

damn all i can find is the supermans and from what im reading i should stay away from them?


----------



## 52DSL

i_use_x_ta_see said:


> R these blue glocks u guys r referring to the light blue ones or are they dark blue. I just got some dark blue ones and want to know if anybody's already tried these or tested them. Any input would b appreciated. And yeah. . . Those dolphins facing right that are etched in r lovely. BTW, these were from 818 socal. Thx. This is my first post and this site seems really sweet. Nice to c people being careful. . . Alotta nasty shit goin around right now. Its not like it used 2 b : (



I can't be for certain, because this was a few months ago. The blue glocks that I've consumed were a lightish blue. They werent dark at all.


----------



## 760rollz

Okay, last night I tested a couple of beans.  Check my posts for the detailed results, but the quick rundown is dark green monkeys in SoCal are pipers.

The blue doves although appear to by a solid dose of MDxx also appear to be cut with meth.  I did not consume either of these pills.  I only reagent tested them.  I am curious what the word on the blue doves are after consumption.  Anyone pop these beans yet?  Stoned?

Happy Pilling,

Rollz


----------



## i_use_x_ta_see

Okay in regards to my own post above and on previous page, I decided that I would take the dark blue glock/gun despite my suspicions of it likely being a piperazine. Well,I can tell u that I will forever know what a piperazine tends to look and taste like and will never take them again. There is a report that was done on these pills on pillreports who actually said he thinks they have a small to medium dose of mdma. I don't find this to be true and will comment whenevr I figure out how to login over there. I really hope anyone who reads this takes my advise and not take this dark blue glock. With all the shitty pills goin around, taste first. After tasting and trying a piperazine, you will never forget the nasty taste and feel. 

Now, lemme note a little about the effects of this pill. I only ingested one (thank god) and it took 30-45 minutes to kick in. The only and I mean ONLY good thing about this pill was that it gave me energy to dance of which I did for 3 hrs. But there was no  body high, no euphoria, no tactile sensation enhancing, no empathy. It was very spacey in the head. After the first couple hours, u feel like shit. Get lazy, don't really wanna dance anymore. Eyes stay dilated a long time after ur done. In general, it made me feel really cracked out and was a really shitty comedown. The next day, I got the early symptoms of a migraine which was horrible as always. I took 200 mg of 5-htp and two excederin and luckily my migraine subsided. Didn't sleep much. 

Anyhow, I hope everyone is now aware that there are copycat glocks out now.


----------



## titicaca2

*Blue Dolphins*

Anyone tried blue dolphins in the North West? Don't have them to describe.


----------



## EnYAY

Pink doves are hot!

Yellow stars of david / jewish star are hot!


----------



## Ug1yu

EnYAY said:


> Pink doves are hot!
> 
> Yellow stars of david / jewish star are hot!



I don't know why everyone is saying that the  yellow star is good...These  are mdxx low..   A group of 10 friends tried them last week some even double and barely got a buzz.   Its the same one that is posted on pillreports.      And the pink doves is pretty damn good...


----------



## panicattack

anyone here tried blue daisies?


----------



## kzorro

I went to so cal for thanksgiving break and was supposed to try the pink doves, but that fell through and instead someone got me green LAX . Talk about a change of fortune... I chose to stay sober instead


----------



## titicaca2

Oregon--
Orange Bape-Ape's are decent. Took two around 10pm, a pretty good roll going on, but a little anxious, teeth grinding, etc... Roll started coming down around 2, with a medium headache, took a 2mg xanax, laid in bed with an increasingly bad headache, stayed up til 2 pm the next day. But I'd do it again because it was one of the better rolls i've see in my area lately.


----------



## Inverse

White(Cream) Ladies up here in mountain, haven't had a chance to test them in a kit. Good euphoria, empathy. Some heavy comedown and some me and some buds had some bad anxiety around the end of it, so probably methy. Still have alot of them left over, so will say more when I get my test kit.

Anyone else hear about them? (White/Creamish Ladies with slight orange specks. Has the pokeball strip with the round circle on the other side. Cut it in half, inside same color as outside of pill.)


----------



## OwnaOfDaBuildn

anyone had the yellow ladies yet?


----------



## kenzboard

I've got these:

http://www.pillreports.com/images/fullsize/13136.jpg

I suppose these are those whiteish yellow ladies I have.  

I haven't seen any reports except for two posts above, that claim there might be meth in them.

Inverse...using a t+0 type timeline...could you elaborate on your experience with these ladies?

I'm saving these for the rave on new year's eve in LA.  Thanks!


----------



## OwnaOfDaBuildn

yea those are the ones, good reports about them so far...
anyone had pink glocks?


----------



## EnYAY

kenzboard said:


> I've got these:
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/images/fullsize/13136.jpg
> 
> I suppose these are those whiteish yellow ladies I have.
> 
> I haven't seen any reports except for two posts above, that claim there might be meth in them.
> 
> Inverse...using a t+0 type timeline...could you elaborate on your experience with these ladies?
> 
> I'm saving these for the rave on new year's eve in LA.  Thanks!



If those are the the same as all the other pokeballs that have been in SOCAL for the last 3-6 months.

your in for SUCH a treat

:D


----------



## kenzboard

Yay for:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31u7QxiyahL._SL75_.jpg


----------



## stonedandrolling89

titicaca2 said:


> Oregon--
> Orange Bape-Ape's are decent. Took two around 10pm, a pretty good roll going on, but a little anxious, teeth grinding, etc... Roll started coming down around 2, with a medium headache, took a 2mg xanax, laid in bed with an increasingly bad headache, stayed up til 2 pm the next day. But I'd do it again because it was one of the better rolls i've see in my area lately.



Dude, that sounds exactly like piperazines.

And all of the monkeys going around have been known to be piperazines.

Anyway....tomorrow, I plan on picking up two pills, and have the choice between blue fuck-you's(middle fingers) and blue doves(which I've already consumed twice, and know to be good pills). After being told by my source that the blue fuck-you's look slightly different than the ones that were floating around a month or so ago, I'm a bit apprehensive...although, I haven't heard one bad thing about the fuck you's.

I'll just get one of each.


----------



## 760rollz

*Saving Good pills*

So this is outdated I know.  I wasn't sure were to post this up but I figured that regional would be best.  God damn the pink doves are soooo dank!!!!  I'm on one right now.  Its so nice to save what would've been a meth bomb roll with a good pill (I dropped a low MDMA dose meth bomb last night).  God damn I'm glad I grabbed these pink doves up while I had the chance.  Anyways I'm sure Im rambling now.  I'm rolling ballz though

Plur,

Rollz


----------



## El Cubano Poco

ANyone had pink elephants lately?


----------



## 00Dank

I'm getting purple transformers and blue batmans, both with pokeball stamps on the reverse.

from what i've read on pillreports, only good things about them so far! New Years should be amazing!

anyone had these yet?


----------



## ul6577

anyone tried the green maseratis or red maseratis?


----------



## namle

I have never heard of these and I havent see a report on pill results so thought I would try you guys againYour advice on the green supermans worked out GREAT last time. Thank you.

Has anyone heard of green pigs?


----------



## OzzBozz

ul6577 said:


> anyone tried the green maseratis or red maseratis?





green maseratis = the dank


----------



## namle

so here is a list of pills going around in the LA area and I cant seem to get any feedback on most of them. DAMN NEED SOMETHING GOOD BEFORE NEW YEARS!!!!

red superman (nothing) red transformer (nothing) green pigs (nothing) green diamond (nothing) and blue middle fingers (guess the new batch going around is CRAP)

Any feed back on any of these would be great


----------



## talamasca

namle said:


> so here is a list of pills going around in the LA area and I cant seem to get any feedback on most of them. DAMN NEED SOMETHING GOOD BEFORE NEW YEARS!!!!
> 
> red superman (nothing) red transformer (nothing) green pigs (nothing) green diamond (nothing) and blue middle fingers (guess the new batch going around is CRAP)
> 
> Any feed back on any of these would be great



 Hi, I'm new here. Are the transformer and mid fingers you're referring to new batch? If they are old batch (like 2 months ago or so), they're dope!!! As for the green pigs, I'm curious myself too, want to see what people got to say about em. Also, has anyone come across the new astronauts/spacemen and peach lady kappa?


----------



## namle

I have no idea if the transformers are a new batch but I do know the middle fingers are. a post about the green pigs just went up and that person is claliming they are really good. Not sure since this is that persons first report but I will wait and see what happens.


----------



## kenzboard

I've got purple internet explorers as well as the white/yellow ladies w/ pokeballz.

Anyone have those?


----------



## namle

OMG I WANT THOSE INTERNET EXPLORERS SOOOOO BAD!!!!!! 
Nothing but GREAT reviews about these. 

AHHHHHHH why are good pills so hard to find right now for me.


----------



## Damien

I know someone who is fairly experienced with MDMA but is also pretty sensitive and he said there is no way he would _ever_ take two IE w/ the pokeball on the back.


----------



## namle

Wait why is that? All the reports on the internet explorers have been nothing but really good on pill reports. Did ir friend have a bad experience on these.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ i think damien is trying to say that based on his friend's experience with the pills, they're so good he wouldn't dare take more than 1 because it would FUCK HIM UP.

amirite?


----------



## namle

ohhhhhhhh HAHAHA yeah I had someone trying to sell me those but I had no idea who the heck he was at all so I was really afraid to deal with him. AHHHHH I have nothing for New Years, im going to have to cancel my plans :-(

please keep event names anonymous


----------



## Damien

Yes, that is correct ~*GE*~.


----------



## Bomboclat

after having a bit of doubt over getting the new batch of red transformers the test results do stomp those doubts out! (although they're coming from a dealer that gave me tons of pokeballs so i shouldn't have doubted)

new red transformers (candy apple red with white blotches, and a deep inprint) tested to be MDMA all around 

a report on the same pills reported them to be MDxx High
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=12953

Ill be posting a full report on pillreports.com after consumption, so be on the look out for that! haha

There you go fellow bluelighters, letting you know whats on the streets of SoCal!!!


----------



## pickles88

i just recived 2 green pigs for free pig facing right any word on these i dont want to take dirty stuff thanks.


----------



## lilteep

*Bad Pills in San Diego*

So I've from san diego. has any other san diegans noticed how BAD our pills have been lately??? like it seems all of our pills are dxm/k/2cb/pipers based now! and if they AREN'T then most likely you're dealer gets his/her connect from LA where all the good pills are at.  we did have a good wave back in october, but now...its like...wtf. i don't want to fall asleep while i'm "rolling"!!!! which is totally what's happening right now with these dumb ass trippy ass, slow rolls.


----------



## dwg52378

I've never done E (done lots of hallucinogens). I think it's crazy to take a pill you cant verify, like a legit pharmaceutical. Or a drug you can see or smell. How do you know what it is? I've done acid a few times so I guess Im a hypocrite. Aren't you leary of that? Good luck man.


----------



## lilteep

WARNING SOCALIANS!! (Specifically san diego)

DO NOT TAKE THESE PILLS:

*Blue Glocks:* These are a light blue, very hard and thick. Their diameter is smaller than most pills, but it is thicker. The press is VERY hard and there is a ring stamped around the edge of the pill. the stamp is an IMPRINT. the glock detailing is very visibile in the stamp. these pills are absolutely loaded with DXM and bzp and shit. it was very boring and i was stuck in my own mind. awful. made me tired too.

*Pink Motorolas:* Thes are a very PALE pink...basically white. With some red flecks in them. These were boring as well. NOt as awful as the glocks. But it was just a very very lazy, mellow roll and makes you trip out and see shit. 2 cb based i'm guessing. so if you're into that shit...then go for it. 

*Green Astronauts:* Wow man, major ketamine suspicion in these. def, dxm. I got super sleepy and i am pretty sure i got dropped into a k-hole. it was intense. like...i was so lost in my own mind. i didn't know where i was or what time it was or even what planet i was on. totally ridiculous. these are a solid green color, with some white and brown flecks. The little astronaut man is faintly pressed into it. looks like the MTV astronaut man. terrible awful pill.

Just watch out for those pills!!! They suuuck and they make you sleepy.

Stay classy san diego.


----------



## lilteep

dwg52378 said:


> I've never done E (done lots of hallucinogens). I think it's crazy to take a pill you cant verify, like a legit pharmaceutical. Or a drug you can see or smell. How do you know what it is? I've done acid a few times so I guess Im a hypocrite. Aren't you leary of that? Good luck man.



try rolling first then come talk to me 

you'll see why i risk my own health and mind in search of the perfect roll.


----------



## dwg52378

I hear ya man, there's risks with me loading up on CNS depressing pharms too, I guess  thats the nature of it. I have tried to find it but its not in my circles.. I know we cant discuss that, just mentioning it.


----------



## RexHunt

chase the dragon more....


----------



## dwg52378

where Im from, that means smoking off foil and inhaling through a straw so I totally dont get what you're saying.


----------



## lilteep

dwg52378 said:


> I hear ya man, there's risks with me loading up on CNS depressing pharms too, I guess  thats the nature of it. I have tried to find it but its not in my circles.. I know we cant discuss that, just mentioning it.




but you're from LA. i bet you could knock on your neighbors door and they'll have a connect. LA is the land of raves.


----------



## dwg52378

I know. Maybe because I am 30 and its a young persons drug. I could get fucking heroin (not that I want to) but not E. I only really tried twice though.


----------



## lilteep

keep on trying buddy. x is 150% worth it. i don't think i've ever run into anything more wonderful and life changing than x.


----------



## dwg52378

Can you go on a bad trip on those?


----------



## lilteep

dwg52378 said:


> Can you go on a bad trip on those?



okay this is why i love x so much.
yes its possiblbe to have a bad ROLL, but i'm sure you know how terrible and horrible bad TRIPS are.

with psychedelics, your mind has like waay more fucking control and your basically not in reality and you can see and feel some really fucked up things when you're having a bad trip.

with stimulatnts...its just that. it just STIMULATES. so it doesnt pull you from reality so you cant have any like halllucination like trips. like you won't feel like you're turning into a vegetable, or like you've suddenly lost your sense of touch. or something ridiculous like that. with x, the WORST thing that could probably happen is like your heart rate increasing so much that you get paranoid out of your minda bout having a heart attack. 

so no you cant have a bad trip, but yes you can have a bad roll. but honestly, i've only had a bad roll like 4 out of the 30 times i've rolled. its super rare.


----------



## dwg52378

okay  that doesnt seem so bad. Fuck yeah bad trips on acid are the worst, bad trips on shrooms dont last so long cause your mind moves from one thing to the next so fast, on acid I have been totally stuck on bad trips. I think I want to find E again and do it with a girl. I heard the sense of touch, like even just having your arm rubbed is undescribable


----------



## Infinite Jest

OP: get a test kit (www.eztest.com or dancesafe.org)  and test your pills. Go back to the dealer with the good pills 

I suspect you're not getting piperazines, if you describe the experience as trippy and it makes you fall asleep, by the way 

This is more of a regional thing, so I'm sending it to North American Drug Discussion.


----------



## lilteep

it was very disoassociative which is why i suspected ketamine and dxm. i literally felt like my body was in a dream...it was BIZARRE. i hated it.


----------



## Bomboclat

lilteep said:


> WARNING SOCALIANS!! (Specifically san diego)
> 
> DO NOT TAKE THESE PILLS:
> 
> *Blue Glocks:* These are a light blue, very hard and thick. Their diameter is smaller than most pills, but it is thicker. The press is VERY hard and there is a ring stamped around the edge of the pill. the stamp is an IMPRINT. the glock detailing is very visibile in the stamp. these pills are absolutely loaded with DXM and bzp and shit. it was very boring and i was stuck in my own mind. awful. made me tired too.
> 
> *Pink Motorolas:* Thes are a very PALE pink...basically white. With some red flecks in them. These were boring as well. NOt as awful as the glocks. But it was just a very very lazy, mellow roll and makes you trip out and see shit. 2 cb based i'm guessing. so if you're into that shit...then go for it.
> 
> *Green Astronauts:* Wow man, major ketamine suspicion in these. def, dxm. I got super sleepy and i am pretty sure i got dropped into a k-hole. it was intense. like...i was so lost in my own mind. i didn't know where i was or what time it was or even what planet i was on. totally ridiculous. these are a solid green color, with some white and brown flecks. The little astronaut man is faintly pressed into it. looks like the MTV astronaut man. terrible awful pill.
> 
> Just watch out for those pills!!! They suuuck and they make you sleepy.
> 
> Stay classy san diego.




did you test your pills?
because Ive had the astronauts and they were MDMA

and as for the others its not too uncommon but i haven't seen a DXM or a 2cb bean in a LONG time.
they don't pop up as much as pipers and meth do
if you didn't test them you cant exactly be certain.
i suggest buying a testing kit PRONTO


----------



## AireePotter

I'm from the San Diego area as well. I have the EZ Complete test kit, which has saved me from COUNTLESS shitty ass fucking pills, and saved me even more money from buying bunk/dirty pills. It was $50, but if you can't afford/don't want to spend that much money on a kit, at least get the Marquis, that's the most basic and useful one in my opinion. Honestly, the money you spend on a test kit will be worthwhile in the end, your body+brain will thank you later.

On another note, there have been bomb ass pills going around in the SD area. Try getting some new hooks. We've been getting like 3 different pokeball presses, but I think they JUST went dry. So yeah, look harder.


----------



## lilteep

pokeball presses?! no fucking way. yea i need some new connects wtf. all my pills have been pipers, or slow rolls. i just got my hands on a few pink/peach tulips. do you know about those?


----------



## lilteep

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> did you test your pills?
> because Ive had the astronauts and they were MDMA
> 
> and as for the others its not too uncommon but i haven't seen a DXM or a 2cb bean in a LONG time.
> they don't pop up as much as pipers and meth do
> if you didn't test them you cant exactly be certain.
> i suggest buying a testing kit PRONTO



nope. i dont have a tester, but ir eally should invest in one. i normally just say what i thought was in it based on the effects i felt. but regardless, im gonna buy a tester asap!@


----------



## carms

*bay area!*

any feedback on orange playboys?  just wondering if anyone had experiences good/bad with them.  any crash? good for dancing all night?

i also got an orange louis vuitton from a friend that got them back in april/may 2008.  anyone try those?

event names are to be kept anonymous for the safety of the members here and others attending the event.  you will also notice that i stated this 8 posts up from yours.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

merging with south west regional pill discussion thread


----------



## namle

anyone take the green pigs floating around? I have a chance to get these but there are very conflicting reports on pill reports


----------



## TheMSDR

Anything good going around the 626?


----------



## Geist89

namle said:


> anyone take the green pigs floating around? I have a chance to get these but there are very conflicting reports on pill reports


I took a green pig at a rave in Montebello about a month ago.  It wasn't incredibly strong but it was a pretty clean roll.  If there was speed in it, there wasn't much because I was able to sleep about 6 hours later.

Also, some pills that I can personally vouch for around SoCal: Orange Ladies, Yellow Spacemen, Green Spacemen, Blue Buddhas, and Green Dragonflies.

The orange ladies I acquired a large batch of for <event> for NYE.  One bean had me rolling pretty hard, but there was little to no comedown and I was able to sleep soon after.


*NSFW*: 










_(sorry for the quality of the picture, old camera)_


----------



## Ug1yu

namle said:


> anyone take the green pigs floating around? I have a chance to get these but there are very conflicting reports on pill reports



Stay away from these shiet..  Tested with marquis no reaction for 10 sec.  then very slowly turn purple a little.     This is one of the worst pill i had.  Taste was sour and sting your tongue.    I felt like shiet for 3-4 hrs and couldn't sleep for 2 days straight.  Took some advil pm and still couldn't sleep.   I rather take meth bomb than this.


----------



## Bomboclat

lilteep said:


> nope. i dont have a tester, but ir eally should invest in one. i normally just say what i thought was in it based on the effects i felt. but regardless, im gonna buy a tester asap!@



That would be a splendid idea 

Because like i said before DXM and Ketamine aren't that common in pills so going around saying that they were in your pill and that you should be warned blah blah blah, although your intentions were good and thats exactly what you should do if you actually find an adulterated pill, isn't right for this time.



> just got my hands on a few pink/peach tulips. do you know about those?


toss them they're junkkkkkk


----------



## geetarplyr

My test kit was a VERY good investment. Bought one and never looked back. I definately recommend that everyone make that investment.


----------



## studlysemite

For people in Cali or the west the Marquis is the most important test to have.
It is only $25 from dancesafe.org 

90% of adulterated pills you get at raves/clubs fall into three categories

1. MDMA + speed
2. speed only
3. piperazines 

In my experience the rip-off pills are not MDA and I never came across ket or DXM out here. It's not to say that they aren't around, they just aren't common. 

#3 (pipes) are becoming very common. You should carry your marquis test and  use it before you buy. you will not have ANY piperazine bullshit if you do this. You will also not get any speed pills if you use the marquis

The only thing is the marquis fails to detect with certainty is MDMA + speed, esp MDMA + small amounts of speed (i.e. the Dophins). you need a plate with a lot of light to see the subtle color changes and pools of orange/streaks with a MDMA+ small amount of speed pill.

Remember, if you don't get a clear black reaction DON'T DO IT.


----------



## eversharp

Hi all, does any one have any info on green scorpions? They're light green and domed on both sides, some of the stamps on the pills are worn off, some aren't. Any info would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ im assuming you've tried pillreports.com?


blue dolphins in LA = good 

haha tested to be 98% clean
slightest bit of amp
but from my friends reactions it didnt have a negative effect
although it varies from person to person.

Ill be posting a report once ive consumed!


----------



## AnF-Guy

Anyone try blue minus or grey blanks, in cali thx


----------



## Roger&Me

Texas has had a bunch of bullshit piperazines lately. Lots of highly detailed, very-professionally pressed pills like transformer decepticon heads that are absolutely loaded with piperazines. Nowadays I've completely given up on pills; if my molly guy isn't answering, I'm not rolling.


----------



## Bomboclat

The Red Buddhas are back in SoCal (LA Area)

fire to say the least!


watch out for the copycats that i guarentee will be coming soon though (just as in march)
no nipples and no bellybutton is what you're looking for!

stay safe
PLUR


----------



## Damien

> no nipples and no bellybutton is what you're looking for!


Unless you're already rolling.


----------



## Bomboclat

hahaha well if youre rolling nipples are the only thing you're searching for 
no nipples on the buddha then
haha!


----------



## ul6577

Anyone consumed any of green, blue, or red glocks? and how about white diamonds, im hearing there brand new and supposedly "quadruple stack" with a line on the back.


----------



## blueberryboat

yellow thundercat anyone? i looked up on pillreports but couldnt find one


----------



## 760rollz

Trying to find info on Red Apples and Green Playboys in SoCal San Diego area.  I will test with my marquis but even if it test as a clean MDxx pill there is no one to say if they are dank or duds or somewhere in between except personal experience.  Anyone know about these?


----------



## studlysemite

green playboys = weak. maybe 50-60mg. you'll need at least 3


----------



## 760rollz

studlysemite said:


> green playboys = weak. maybe 50-60mg. you'll need at least 3




Thanks, after more research and answers like this I think Im gonna have2 pass and wait for something legit.

Cheers,

Rollz


----------



## kamikaze213

studlysemite said:


> green playboys = weak. maybe 50-60mg. you'll need at least 3



so wait, average user needs about 100-120mg for a strong roll according to erowid. I dont think I've heard of many pills containing that much (100-120mg) per pill. so wouldn't only people with a tolerance require 150-180mg as you've stated? I'm just saying because good pills like the original buddhas were guesstimated at around 80mg per. so to say that the green playboys are weak would be a bit critical, as the majority of pills since the buddhas haven't been nearly as strong, wouldn't that mean that majority of the pills floating around since have been in the same league as the green playboys? I'm just trying to make sense of that statement, that's all.


----------



## 760rollz

carms said:


> any feedback on orange playboys?  just wondering if anyone had experiences good/bad with them.  any crash? good for dancing all night?
> 
> i also got an orange louis vuitton from a friend that got them back in april/may 2008.  anyone try those?
> 
> event names are to be kept anonymous for the safety of the members here and others attending the event.  you will also notice that i stated this 8 posts up from yours.



The orange playboys are decent.  At least in the SoCal area.  they need to have a bowtie though.  They aren't the best pills but they are not crap either.  Letz just say for a GOO GOOD roll you should double drop.  But if you pop 2 you should be right were you want to be


----------



## azroller

Anyone run accross Blue Lacoste/Pokeball?  Seen the reports on the yellow.  My Qty got split between them and purple bombs/pokeball.  Same person I got the purple/Grey Transformer/pokeballs from so I'm assuming they're good but still need to order a kit.....I know.


----------



## talamasca

kamikaze213 said:


> so wait, average user needs about 100-120mg for a strong roll according to erowid. I dont think I've heard of many pills containing that much (100-120mg) per pill. so wouldn't only people with a tolerance require 150-180mg as you've stated? I'm just saying because good pills like the original buddhas were guesstimated at around 80mg per. so to say that the green playboys are weak would be a bit critical, as the majority of pills since the buddhas haven't been nearly as strong, wouldn't that mean that majority of the pills floating around since have been in the same league as the green playboys? I'm just trying to make sense of that statement, that's all.



Personally, I would put the green playboys on very weak, even <50mg. Lick them and the taste doesn't indicate any sign of mdxx at all, you know none of that disgusting bitter taste... My friend did try these, he dropped 2 and all he felt was a bit of tingling in his fingers, but that was about it. So yea, these are imo very close to bunks.
Anyone here has come across the new Louis Vuitton? Are they any good?


----------



## Bomboclat

blueberryboat said:


> yellow thundercat anyone? i looked up on pillreports but couldnt find one



if theyre the pokeball ones
they're delishhhhhh


----------



## 760rollz

*760Rollz back on point!*

Whats up 760!  So this is whats going on in the area. I had the chance to recently test 3 pills.  

*1) Pill one was a pink mac apple.  Fail*  I went into this one already thinking was gonna test bad cause of stuff I heard here and on Pill Reports.  It looked legit though after examining it  It was a chalky  texture.  There was no waxy coating.  So I pulled out the marquis and tested this bean.  

There was absolutely no reaction.  That's funny because I just put a post up about seeing a peroxide like reaction each time I tested a piper.  So I licked the pill and it had the piper taste, acidic and sour!  These are piperazines bottom line.  Damn the man! They are getting more and more greedy ass!  The finally caught on the we realize what a piper is and how it generally looks.  We are past the waxy shiny tricked out shape.  Huh what would ya know?  Maybe right after we realized that "stacked size" means nothing we learned tripped out cartoon shaped presses are not good pills either.   

2) *Green Playboys  Tested MDxx positive but it had a slow reaction*  So here's the deal with these.  They look identical to the orange playboys that are legit (see below).  The bunny is facing to the left.  It has a bow ties and if it hasn't rubbed off it has a small pin point eye.  The pill is beveled on the top side and very slightly domed on the bottom.   When testing these pills everything looked clean once the reaction took place.  But the reaction was slow.  I can not say for sure or not with this pill because I didn't ingest this bean, but in the past every time I've come across pills that react this slowly tend to be low low low doses of MDxx.  Another way those greedy bastards are fuck with us.  9:1 binder MDxx ratio.  Now I heard from the guy I tested these for that people are rolling good of of these.  But this same guy told me people were rolling balls off the pink apples.  Use cation when you come across these.

3) *Orange Playboy bunnies are legit pills*
I tested these a second time around.  As before they tested good.  The marquis turned black in a relatively quick time.  These pills have been tested and ingested.  They are winners.  They are not the strongest pills I've recently ran across but they have a nice enough dose of MDxx to do the trick.  A brand spankin NooB ate half of one then waited a couple hours and popped the other half.  He said it felt great!  One kid took two of them and it knocked him on his ass, straight to the floor.  Blew this guys mind.  I have on two occasions have dropped these beans now.  Two will give a recreational user a healthy roll. I rolled hard off these.  Check pill reports for the details  They will be up soon.  

These look identical to the green playboys.  The bunny is facing to the left.  It has a bow ties and if it hasn't rubbed off it has a small pin point eye.  The pill is beveled on the top side and very slightly domed on the bottom.   Good beans to pick up for a night out or event.  They had a good energy to them.  Dancing was a blast.   I would not recommend buying these up in stock pile though.


----------



## azroller

Blue Lacoste Pokeballs were great.  Only other pokeballs I've had were the purple transformers and I think these were cleaner.  Peak was not incredibly long but I guess that's to be expected from clean pills.  Zero after effects the next day, easy to sleep on.  Next up is th purple angry bomb pokeballs.


----------



## Kore

There are a few Pink Swans drifting around the LA area. They don't contain MDMA; GC/MS indicates they're mostly composed of 2C-I. One pill is good, two is pushing it. Clean, no hangover.


----------



## Bomboclat

wow
2C-I?

havent seen that in a pill in a looooooooong time

have you tried them?


----------



## 760rollz

*Green Louis Vuittons in SoCal 760*

Okay I tested these beans and they came back looking good.  But I also saw a report where the guy is claiming that they might be a mixture of caffeine, fentanyl, and MDA and that he almost ended the night in the hospital.  The guy that I got these from has been known to push shady pills on more than one occasion.  Does anyone know what's up with these?  I have a romantic night planed on Valentines day with my ex.  We have a hotel with an in room Jacuzzi and I would like to know what's up with these pills, ya dig?  

Thanks,

Rollz


----------



## 760rollz

kamikaze213 said:


> so wait, average user needs about 100-120mg for a strong roll according to erowid. I dont think I've heard of many pills containing that much (100-120mg) per pill. so wouldn't only people with a tolerance require 150-180mg as you've stated? I'm just saying because good pills like the original buddhas were guesstimated at around 80mg per. so to say that the green playboys are weak would be a bit critical, as the majority of pills since the buddhas haven't been nearly as strong, wouldn't that mean that majority of the pills floating around since have been in the same league as the green playboys? I'm just trying to make sense of that statement, that's all.




The majority of pills have been weak since the Buddhas.  The Buddhas serve as kind of a benchmark of comparison for the other pills these days.  The pink doves were right up there with the orange Buddhas.  There are some blue Buddhas floating around our area right now that are supposed to be fire!  A friend of mine who is normally a two pill minimum person started out with just one Buddha the other night because they after all were Buddhas and said that one pill was fire!


----------



## Bomboclat

760rollz said:


> Okay I tested these beans and they came back looking good.  But I also saw a report where the guy is claiming that they might be a mixture of caffeine, fentanyl, and MDA and that he almost ended the night in the hospital.  The guy that I got these from has been known to push shady pills on more than one occasion.  Does anyone know what's up with these?  I have a romantic night planed on Valentines day with my ex.  We have a hotel with an in room Jacuzzi and I would like to know what's up with these pills, ya dig?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rollz



can you post a picture?

theres a batch going around thats pretty good

the ones im talking about have orange specs in them also some brown and theyre pretty chalky


----------



## 760rollz

*NSFW*:


----------



## Bomboclat

yup yup
those are some pretty decent beans

btw your testing kit doesnt lie


----------



## 760rollz

So Im finding out


----------



## rofffelz

so i got some blue glocks, really dark with light blueish spots from the la area. when the color started to come on in my hands i decided to come on here and see if anything knows anything about these. ive heard color coming off of pills means bunk. please help


----------



## Bomboclat

you really shouldnt judge a pill by its cover 
let your test do the job of judging, and if you dont have a testing kit GET ONE!

Ive had those pills and theyre MDMA and meth (Los Angeles Area)
(i sadly only got the meth part because the MDMA melted in pocket ugh)

however pills in different areas are different so where are you?
have you checked pillreports.com or posted a thread in the pillreports discussion?


----------



## rofffelz

posted in the pill reports section along with a picture. and also im out by the hollywood area.


----------



## Bomboclat

ya i read and replied to your post


----------



## heynow111

got some white playobys and sumoz/buddahs in CO recently. anyone know anything bout them?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> you really shouldnt judge a pill by its cover
> let your test do the job of judging, and if you dont have a testing kit GET ONE!
> 
> Ive had those pills and theyre MDMA and meth (Los Angeles Area)
> (i sadly only got the meth part because the MDMA melted in my pocket ugh)
> 
> however pills in different areas are different so where are you?
> have you checked pillreports.com or posted a thread in the pillreports discussion?



how does MDMA melt in one's pocket? both MDMA and meth are water soluble so if one substance "melted" as a result of coming in contact with sweat or water, the other substance would "melt" as well.


----------



## kzorro

Got yellow green and blue transformers (cicrcles with the head pressed, and the blue and green look pretty much identical. I'm gonna try em tomorrow, but someone tried 1 yellow and another tried 1 blue. Both felt good of the 1 initially and added another 1/2 and they were blown away. Later I'll let you nor cal rollers if these babies are for sure legit. If so, they're the first non pipe pill I've come across in 09


----------



## Bomboclat

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:


> how does MDMA melt in one's pocket? both MDMA and meth are water soluble so if one substance "melted" as a result of coming in contact with sweat or water, the other substance would "melt" as well.



to be honest i don't know.
i had the pills and put them in my pocket and when i pulled them out they were thin as fuck and when i stupidly took them i got nothing but meth, where as my friend got a pretty decent roll (but with a tweak comedown) and when we tested they came out as MDMA/meth so im just assuming that the MDMA melted, however i dont know for sure.

I read a few times on this site about pills melting so it kinda just made me think "huh...seems plausible. Sweat, heat, friction, I guess that could make a pill start to melt?"


----------



## MarijuanaKills420

I took the green playboys a few days ago, for my first time taking E.

I did not roll.

Took one after I had a meal and had slight euphoria, good body high.

Redosed second pill 3 hours later and all effects increased. I began getting jaw clenches and CEV's. (Rainbows and geometric spinning and swirling patterns)

I at no point in time considered myself to be rolling, just maybe slightly.

Very let down for my first trip, seemed like it could have been MDA, but I have not done that either. Just based on what I've read...


----------



## sbnative16

*Socal, piperazines in the 805!*

Hey, so I recently came across some purple bio-hazards in SB (805) and I was very upset because SB has been getting very crappy beans recently... 
Turns out that these are piperazines. After holding one of these in my hand for no longer than 2 minutes, its waxy coating started to melt, which in turn left a slight burning/tingling sensation on my skin . All in all I feel strongly about piperazine regulation and that it needs to be executed much more strictly than it is now because of the danger that comes along with it.  Without hesitation I flushed the remaining bio-hazards I had. I was very disappointed.  Throughout this disappointment I am determined to find a good press! I am sick and tired of these dealers trying to come up off SUCH A SHITTY product!!! Has anyone else had to deal with these bio's or piperazines in the general in the area of 805???  just wanted to put the warning out there!



T.I.P.  mac dre


----------



## FlowMotion

Its not the dealers fault for shitty pills, it is the consumer for buying all these pipes and meth bombs and stupid kids thinking they are getting the true effects of ecstasy. Until the market requires a higher standard for their drug, the downfall of ecstasy will continue. [/rant]

FM


----------



## sbnative16

FlowMotion said:


> Its not the dealers fault for shitty pills, it is the consumer for buying all these pipes and meth bombs and stupid kids thinking they are getting the true effects of ecstasy. Until the market requires a higher standard for their drug, the downfall of ecstasy will continue.
> 
> FM



Clearly yes, but all this happened within a 15 minute period
-Getting them. 
-Looking at them.
-The incident with it being in my hand. 
-Flushing the rest.
You could argue that it is the consumers fault.  I guess I'm just bitter that pipes are taking over and I had a first hand experience. hahahaha and I didnt consume these, that's for fuuuuuuuucking sure...... I just wanna put the word out; the 805 has got some whack ass pills floating around.


----------



## FlowMotion

I'm not saying you as a single consumer, but the whole market. I know several kids who do way more ecstasy than me and don't even know what MDMA is. One friend told me the point of pills is "so you dont know what you get". The honestly really need to make a tester for pipes.

FM


----------



## sbnative16

for sure, I feel you bro... 

hahahahaha "so you dont know what you get". hahahahahahahahahaha! yeah! thats exactly what I say to myself every time I get a pill! 

A Cocktail of some sort, in the shape of a pill!

Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!

yeah, but we definitely need to get a tester cause the pressers will throw some MDMA in there with the PIPE and when tested, the pill results will appear to be a MDXX substance....


----------



## drug_mentor

FlowMotion said:


> Its not the dealers fault for shitty pills, it is the consumer for buying all these pipes and meth bombs and stupid kids thinking they are getting the true effects of ecstasy. Until the market requires a higher standard for their drug, the downfall of ecstasy will continue. [/rant]
> 
> FM



I have to say I disagree with you, while some of the blame falls on the consumer, the dealer has a responsibility to ensure their product isn't shit, just because uneducated fools will purchase shit doesn't make it right or ethical to be pushing it!
Both users and dealers are lagely uneducated, the difference, as a dealer you are taking many peoples lives (and money for that matter) into your hands and therefore have a responsibility to ensure your product is kosher. A personal user on the other hand, while a fool if they don't take the time to educate themselves, is only impacting on their own fate they are not distributing whatever shit they choose to buy to everyone else.
While from a supply/demand point of view the consumer has a significant impact on the proliferation of piperzine based pills, I believe "It's not the dealers fault for shitty pills, it is the consumer" is a largely misguided opinion.


----------



## indelibleface

Hey, welcome to Bluelight!

We need to keep threads like this in Pillreports Discussion or the regional discussion forums. Check out our guidelines. 

Cheers,
IF



EDIT: Actually, I'll move this over to the proper regional forum...


----------



## Bomboclat

MarijuanaKills420 said:


> I took the green playboys a few days ago, for my first time taking E.
> 
> I did not roll.
> 
> *Took one after I had a meal* and had slight euphoria, good body high.




there is your problem sir!


----------



## Athena

What's up new here, wanted to know what the deal is

I heard mix reviews on the Yellow Transformers (with Autobot face) like a few people said they didn't feel anything and other said they rolled hard.

Anyone here tried them before i take these ?


----------



## Ug1yu

green Scorpion.  Very solid.  La/ IE area.   I did a quick test in my car for my friends.    Marquis Brown then 7 sec later purple.   6 friends dropped all said the roll is pretty weird.  Music sounded weird, 5 of them just sit and stay in the same spot all night and 1 dance non stop.   Its kinda sad just looking at them.  None of them seem to be enjoying it.


----------



## kenzboard

Purple telephones...they smell sweet like honey suckles.  Lol.

Anyone else got 'em?  They sound decent...like the majority of pokeballs going 'round.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ my friends brought those to me to test along with the Zoo Yorks and Dollar signs

they all tested to be MDMA only
although most of the pokeballs tend to have a bit of caffeine in them.

Im sad i didnt actually get to eat the little bastards 

i suggest you get a testing kit for future reference though, as you're bound to get some copycats, especially with the notorious pokeballs, and those can be deadly to some people.

Happy rollings
-Thizzer


----------



## talamasca

Athena said:


> What's up new here, wanted to know what the deal is
> 
> I heard mix reviews on the Yellow Transformers (with Autobot face) like a few people said they didn't feel anything and other said they rolled hard.
> 
> Anyone here tried them before i take these ?



 I got a few of these transformers (with the autobot face); color was like peach or light yellowish. Tried to lick them at first, and the taste reminded me of some pipes shit I got before so my alarm went off. Be careful if you have to take these.
 Anyone here tried the white macs yet? Any words on these, good? bad? Would love to know. Thankxxx


----------



## Pwninator

talamasca said:


> Anyone here tried the white macs yet? Any words on these, good? bad? Would love to know. Thankxxx



I'm also looking for a bit more info on the white apple macs. I might be picking up some of these soon, sourced from SoCal. According to pillreports these are some bomb rolls, no speed in 'em at all. But I found some conflicting info about whether they contain predominantly MDMA or MDA.


----------



## talamasca

Okay so my friend helped me test the white macs. He both consumed and did a lab test on these. The guy didn't feel or roll or anything. As for the lab test, he said it took like 5 mins for the pill to show some reaction!?! Wow so whats the deal with the white macs? Are they genuinely bunk or are there different batches going around?


----------



## Pwninator

talamasca said:


> Okay so my friend helped me test the white macs. He both consumed and did a lab test on these. The guy didn't feel or roll or anything. As for the lab test, he said it took like 5 mins for the pill to show some reaction!?! Wow so whats the deal with the white macs? Are they genuinely bunk or are there different batches going around?



Hmm. That's strange. A new report of these just showed up on pillreports, the guy tested it and said it went "straight to black very quickly". There is also an image showing the results.
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=15688
Do the pills you have look like the one in the image?

I picked up a couple of 'em and they look just like the ones in the photos on pillreports. And I did check for the beveled edge  I'll update when I take them, not sure when that will be.


----------



## ty007

I had a peach/orange colored one along with a blue one about a month or so ago and WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO. It was a smacker but its hard to say since that was then and this is now.



talamasca said:


> I got a few of these transformers (with the autobot face); color was like peach or light yellowish. Tried to lick them at first, and the taste reminded me of some pipes shit I got before so my alarm went off. Be careful if you have to take these.
> Anyone here tried the white macs yet? Any words on these, good? bad? Would love to know. Thankxxx


----------



## ul6577

i've had those transformers, and i loved them. very good, clean roll. consumed two and was gone. great pill if they're the peach transformers that are going around


----------



## edit123

Just a heads up to people in the SoCal area:

A couple friends of mine took what they think was a green Louis Vuitton (I say they think because they didn't actually look at it before they took it, which was fucking stupid, but the guy they got them from had green LVs and yellow snails, and I've heard good things about the yellow snails in the area, so my best guess is that they took the green LV) and they both basically had panic attacks for a good hour or so before they started mellowing out. http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14637 This seems similar to what they were experiencing.

The guy they got the pills from said they were methy, but I don't know if methy pills would cause panic attack-like symptoms. I need to have a serious talk with these guys about not being total dumbasses about ecstasy.

Anyway, be sure to test any green LV you come across before taking them, because my friends weren't having much fun at all.


----------



## 760rollz

*Forgive me*

Forgive me if I misspell em, and forgive me if they have already been mentioned.  Dulce Gabbana?  Are they as good as the O.B. (Original Batch) of the Pink Doves?  I heard from two peeps that they are good pills comprable to the OG pink doves.  I hear they come with a great body high and are quite loved up.  Now we all remember the O.B. Orange Buddhas from back n the day right?  It is said by some that the OB of Pink Doves far outweighed the OB batch of orange Buddhas in MDxx(MA) dosage.  The doves were a great body high, and were loved up beyond belief!  Who has popped the red Dulces and were they as good as the pink doves?  I know they are old news but I might have subtle on to a few of them and want to know if they are worth while.  

Thanks,

Wicked Rollz 760


----------



## kenzboard

Anyone else got _Blue Beta Fish_?  Pill Reports say they're bomb!

They're the design that look like this:


*NSFW*: 










please remember to put all images behind NSFW tags


----------



## somebody041

760rollz said:


> Forgive me if I misspell em, and forgive me if they have already been mentioned.  Dulce Gabbana?  Are they as good as the O.B. (Original Batch) of the Pink Doves?  I heard from two peeps that they are good pills comprable to the OG pink doves.  I hear they come with a great body high and are quite loved up.  Now we all remember the O.B. Orange Buddhas from back n the day right?  It is said by some that the OB of Pink Doves far outweighed the OB batch of orange Buddhas in MDxx(MA) dosage.  The doves were a great body high, and were loved up beyond belief!  Who has popped the red Dulces and were they as good as the pink doves?  I know they are old news but I might have subtle on to a few of them and want to know if they are worth while.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Wicked Rollz 760



yo. i had the red D&G's a few months back and they were alright. nothing compared to the legendary pink doves i have heard so much about but they were clean and solid


----------



## TheMSDR

It's kinda old news at this point but the White Mac Apples here in SoCal are very nice.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=16410

I believe them to be the same as the report Pwninator posted a while back in this thread.


----------



## Bomboclat

unless you are ok with a bit of a speedy roll the green penguins now floating around so cal are not for you

I tested them myself, and a friend took them. Said they weren't all that speedy but you can tell its there. I cannot confirm nor deny _how_ speedy the pills are due to the fact that i did not take them myself, however the test results showed a presence of MDMA and amphetamines.

Anyone have anything to say about the Red Bulls?
my guy said he had some but i haven't read a report on these nor have i heard anyone talking about them...


----------



## kroozer_*

Anyone heard about the red and blue beans with an S printed on them. Wanted to try em but do not want pips


----------



## heynow111

i got some white/ really light orange Xs in Colorado but cant find ANYTHING about them on P.R. or here... if anyone knows anything about them like strength and suspected purity please let me know. planning to take them Sat. the 13th unless someone tells me I shouldnt. Thanks!


----------



## wgp>you27k

There's absolutely nothing going around, at least through who I know, in my area. I was planning the most perfect little roll party, and now it's blowing up in my face. Getting quite frustrated. Anyone else have this problem? 
North Bay-ish area, wine's big.


----------



## heynow111

got some of those star shaped pills ive seen tons of reports on in the north east US in Denver... friends took them and loved them. they made it  A LONG way from their original home!


----------



## wolfienuke

*SoCal/Riverside - Free EZ-Test Xtreme Reagent Kit*

*DO NOT POST ANY CONTACT IN THIS THREAD*
*PLEASE ONLY PM ME YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS UNTIL I HAVE CHOSEN THE USER THAT WILL RECEIVE THE FREE TEST KIT*
*IF ANYONE TRIES TO SOLICIT ANYTHING OTHER THAN A LEGAL REAGENT TEST KIT FROM ME, YOU WILL BE REPORTED!*

Please visit This Thread if you are interested in receiving a free test kit... This is not a scam or joke. This is to aid in the educated decision making to safely consume ecstasy.


----------



## YearAfter

2 Questions:

1. Has any experienced roller felt like the Blue Mickeys were speedy? If so, what kind of speedy substance does it feel like? Because I get super paranoid on them, but probably mainly mental because I'm uber paranoid about drugs in general (hella lame) and I want to know if it's just me

2. Pastel green playboys...not very well pressed and very fragile, almost has holes? Tastes bitter. Anyone know anything about these? I tried searching pillreports and it seems like there's only one report about the same kind I'm talking about and it's mixed opinions...I know they're very low dose (took half) but does anyone know if they're clean?


----------



## wgp>you27k

I remember searching green playboys for a bit, and the general consensus I found was that the lime green ones weren't good and the pale ones were good. Also there's some difference in the bow but I can't recall.

I've never taken Blue Mickeys but I know they have quite the reputation for being really good and clean. I'm sure something like caffeine is very possible though..


----------



## queenbee1127

My friends just got back from Rothbury, and apparently everyone was talking about pink stars (literally star shaped) and yellow playboys.


----------



## Delsyd

Pink Stars are everywhere.
Very high quality pills.

The yellow mario stars are of much lower quality.


----------



## 00Dank

YearAfter said:


> 2 Questions:
> 
> 1. Has any experienced roller felt like the Blue Mickeys were speedy? If so, what kind of speedy substance does it feel like? Because I get super paranoid on them, but probably mainly mental because I'm uber paranoid about drugs in general (hella lame) and I want to know if it's just me
> 
> 2. Pastel green playboys...not very well pressed and very fragile, almost has holes? Tastes bitter. Anyone know anything about these? I tried searching pillreports and it seems like there's only one report about the same kind I'm talking about and it's mixed opinions...I know they're very low dose (took half) but does anyone know if they're clean?



I definitely feel like there is an upper in them, but not too much to make me feel cracked out. I slept easily both times I dosed the Mickeys.


----------



## strawberry jam

YearAfter said:


> 2 Questions:
> 
> 1. Has any experienced roller felt like the Blue Mickeys were speedy? If so, what kind of speedy substance does it feel like? Because I get super paranoid on them, but probably mainly mental because I'm uber paranoid about drugs in general (hella lame) and I want to know if it's just me
> 
> 2. Pastel green playboys...not very well pressed and very fragile, almost has holes? Tastes bitter. Anyone know anything about these? I tried searching pillreports and it seems like there's only one report about the same kind I'm talking about and it's mixed opinions...I know they're very low dose (took half) but does anyone know if they're clean?



I've consumed both the blue mickeys and green playboys, but I don't know if my playboys were from the same batch as yours since they were from a few months ago.

Blue mickeys - In my experience, these weren't really speedy, but they weren't completely clean, either. I took one of these with a green mickey and had a hard time falling asleep because I was hallucinating so hard. I know the hallucinations weren't from the green mickey because I've taken that pill on separate occasions alone, and it's really strong and clean. When I was coming down from the blue mickey, I was laying in a tent (camping) and kept seeing shapes out of the corner of my eye. At one point I was staring up at the ceiling of the tent and saw a small person about the size of my forearm in the wrinkles. Faces were also doing that shifting thing happens when you take shrooms -- basically, I was hallucinating. So I suspect there might have been some MDA in it, but I don't know about speed.

Green playboys - I got a bunch of these at the end of March/early April and they were okay. They were exactly as you described... crumbly, pastel and poorly pressed. One of them had fallen apart in the bag and the press had rubbed off on half of them. Mine weren't the neon green ones (which were rumored to be pipes). They definitely had MDMA in them but like you said, they were weak. But they were clean.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 00Dank

Dosed 2 Blue Ecko's (Rhino) last night. Really clean, and pretty trippy as well. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a MDA/MDMA mix in there. One of my friends had intense CEV's and if she closed her eyes and re-opened them, she felt like she had just awoken from a dream. I also had some minor hallucinations on the drive home. Slept for 8 hours easily. Awesome time

Irvine area


----------



## wolfienuke

Has anyone tried the green mercedes benz yet? I was concerned because its an outpress, any my connect said it wasn't from his usual source. I tested it with mecke and marquis and it looks ok, but the reaction was slower than normal. This specific press hasn't been on pillreports for a while either, but thats normal for my source...


----------



## todayisyourday

*Has anyone heard about these?*

My friend from work just got some stuff for an upcoming rave and wanted me to check on here for him. Some obama cut outs that are white with blue specs and a snoopy cut out that is orange. In colorado. Has anyone heard anything about these?


----------



## kandytime

they are both bullshit. piperazines, not MDMA.


----------



## YearAfter

Anyone know about lime green mac apples w/white specks, clean press around norcal? are they any good? couldn't find it on pillreports...


----------



## Bearlove

You can search on Pillreports.com agains the name of the pill 

These (along with most) of the novelty shaped pills have been tested and confirmed as Non MDMA - suspected contents piperazines and some have a small amount of MDMA to trick testers.  

I would avoid these pills unless you want to take the chance of being sick all night!


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

you posted this in the wrong forum, i'm going to move this to the main forum then merge with the appropriate pill discussion thread.


----------



## @lterEgo

todayisyourday said:


> My friend from work just got some stuff for an upcoming rave and wanted me to check on here for him. Some obama cut outs that are white with blue specs and a snoopy cut out that is orange.



kandytime is right, neither of those pills are mdma. send your friend from work the link below - even the DEA knows those cutouts are shit:

http://www.usdoj.gov/dea/programs/forensicsci/microgram/mg0609/mg0609.pdf


----------



## HeyJayJay

also wondering about the mercedes posted by wolfienuke.  haven't seen anything on pill reports in regards.  the ones i've seen have also varied in color, beigish/green - but still outpressed.  any info?


----------



## Bomboclat

infojunkie said:


> Does anyone know if the real buddhas are still floating around in So Cal?



not at the moment (at least to my knowdlege)

they tend to resurface a lot so just keep your eyes peeled


----------



## @lterEgo

hey there, welcome to the board. can you let me know what area you're from (state)? that way i can merge this post in with a thread where people from your local area might read it. you'll be much more likely to get an accurate review of these pills from folks in your same region.


----------



## @lterEgo

the user T3KN-RI0T is new too, so unfortunately even if you could contact him, he wouldn't be able to answer you. i'll move this to the appropriate thread, but you might want to start here on pillreports - these show various pills with "mario" in the name and it looks like a lot of adulterated samples. fairly dodgy imo, but i'll leave it to the people who have seen/eaten these first hand.


----------



## Roger&Me

Pink ferrari's, really thick. Anyone had these?


----------



## needabackiotomy

Hi...new to the boards.  Came to learn more about ecstasy, as I did it for the first time with my girlfriend a couple of weeks back.  Had a red ferrari - it was mild, but a very nice high.  We had an awesome time!

Anywho, I just picked up some Blue Paul frank monkeys (thats the logo).  i looked on pillreports, but didnt see the exact pill there.  I'm in San Diego - has anyone seen these pills?


----------



## SpeedRacer00

Anyone had any experience with Blue Xbox's (xbox 'X' logo on the pill). round pill, straight edge and domed on both sides. 
I know there is a report on pillreports but a friend tried these and said they were really good, he's going to give me some this weekend.
I trust him and everything but I just want to be alittle careful. Anyone tried these in the past few months?


----------



## Roger&Me

^I have had the blue x-box pills. They were BOMB ass pills, I rolled friggen balls off of those pills. :D They were a bit speedy... possible addition of caffeine or amphetamine-- definitely wasn't any added methamphetamine though. They felt like about 80-100mg of MDMA for sure. 

I had them close to two years ago, though-- so yours could definitely be a different batch.


----------



## SpeedRacer00

Yeah, they could definitely be from a new batch which is what I am afraid of. I'll try and get some different ones but it seems unlikely at this point. Thanks for replying.


----------



## OwnaOfDaBuildn

yellow mario stars? anyone had em?  i've seen a few bad reports for them in other states.. but these are supposed to be a new batch from norcal that just got down here to socal...


----------



## Vida Infra

Any word on bright orange outpressed guns?


----------



## YearAfter

Anyone's tried these? (blue star)
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=18835

A lot of mixed reviews...test indicates all go but there might have been orange specks that disappeared? IDK

Also I took them once already...definitely felt weird. Didn't feel speedy but didn't feel quite right either (no physical effects, only mental + body heat), like I was on Xanax or Adderall + had to pee a lot (contradicts what should occur) + threw up A LOT (mainly water, after taking 5HTP during come down)

Anyone else tried/tested them?


----------



## Bomboclat

could be a piperazine.

No way to know really
I suggest getting a testing kit


----------



## unison125

anyone have anything on yellow diamonds/umbro ?


----------



## YearAfter

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> could be a piperazine.
> 
> No way to know really
> I suggest getting a testing kit


Highly doubt they're pipes. Chillest pills I've had thus far...slowly increasing peak instead of intense rushes. I've had speedy pills before and I'm very very sensitive to speedy substances (even blue mickeys which are clean but with small amount of speed--meth? were a bit intense for me in term of rush) but these were completely calming (hence the xanax/adderall feeling). Had a bit of trouble sleeping afterward though (like pretty awake, again very adderall-y) but I did drink a TON of water...soooo weird.......


----------



## Ug1yu

Does any one have any info on the new red buddha.  909/la area.   Since i stop dropping for 6 yrs i threw away my test kit.   There is a massive coming up and a group of my friends just got these but these fools never test or research their stuff.   Well the pill is smooth round, chalky, dissolve really easy, doesn't taste bitter.  Nice Clean press.   This press is new .  never seen these buddha before. 

http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i211/ug1yu/Picture001.jpg

Tested with Marquis.     Very weak reddish brown then slow weak purple.
Never mind some of my dumbass couldnt wait and tried them this week.   Bunk Ass Pill.   Mostly caffeine and little bet of amp.   They claim very minor buzz for 5 min then feel nothing at all.     Luckily they were able to exchanged them for some bomb ass poke.   So if any of you see these stay away.   I think there is also a new blue batch same press going around .


----------



## stOp.drOp.THiZZ

Looking for some info on these RED BUTTERFLIES.. Bay area.. 415 area.. Anyone.?


----------



## jam uh weezy

YearAfter said:


> Highly doubt they're pipes. Chillest pills I've had thus far...slowly increasing peak instead of intense rushes. I've had speedy pills before and I'm very very sensitive to speedy substances (even blue mickeys which are clean but with small amount of speed--meth? were a bit intense for me in term of rush) but these were completely calming (hence the xanax/adderall feeling). Had a bit of trouble sleeping afterward though (like pretty awake, again very adderall-y) but I did drink a TON of water...soooo weird.......



Marquis tested false for meth/amp in Blue Mickeys. If there is it was a negligible amount. The duration wasn't long enough either. How many did you take? I took two and I agree, it was _almost_ too much for me. Couldn't have asked for a more perfect roll.


----------



## YearAfter

jam uh weezy said:


> Marquis tested false for meth/amp in Blue Mickeys. If there is it was a negligible amount. The duration wasn't long enough either. How many did you take? I took two and I agree, it was _almost_ too much for me. Couldn't have asked for a more perfect roll.



I took half LOL. But I had a stressful day so perhaps that was why I wasn't as mentally ready and had an incredibly bad, paranoid trip. It overall made me really jittery too. The other time I took mickeys was also half, but also very intense but I could control it mentally. I think the Mickeys may be partly MDA because it's so trippy/gave me eyewiggles. The blue stars DEF didn't feel like it at all. Mickeys gave me this speedy rush while the blue stars was like.............xanax. The mickeys gave me 1 hour roll most on half while the blue stars lasted 4-5 hours on 1/2 + 1/4 redose 2 hours later. 

Ahhh dang it I really want to take blue stars again but the aftereffects were horrible so I want to know if it was just me (drank too much water+reacted to 5htp) or the pills...boo


----------



## jam uh weezy

It's entirely possible it's mixed, but they've been reported to react very quickly dark blue from simon.

Have you considered that the blue stars might be MDE? It's supposed to be a more sedating or stony mdma-like high.


----------



## atc54

soo i live in the bay and i picked up some out pressed paul franks my boy called them tan but theyr more of a yellowish tan. anyway i railed a half and chewed a whole one a rolled really hard for a really long time. the roll was good but id like to know whats in them cuz i have 3 more and im debating whether i want to pop em or ditch them. if anyone could give any info it would be much appreciated.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## r0ark

I searched pillreports and googled for several days but could not find any info on the green pill.   So, I was wondering if anyone could please help out on identifying it.   I'm not sure what logo that is, which could be a cross, x, xbox, butterfly, LV logo, etc...The other side is flat and the whole pill has some white specks.  This was obtained in Los Angeles recently.  

While I'm at it, I found some info at pillreports on the yellow LV, domed, with score or line on the back.  From what I found, these are decent.  Is that correct?

Thanks!


----------



## @lterEgo

this report is the closest one i can find to the green one you posted: Green Xbox

the picture of the pill itself is really small so i'm not sure if this is the same logo or not. it's a start though - from this month and in your state. i also have to give the OP props for the layout of the photo otherwise - the labeled spoons are a nice touch


----------



## r0ark

Thanks @lterEgo for looking it up.  But the green "x" on the picture is not domed at all. It's flat.  This logo is also the LV logo, but without the circle in the middle.  

Anyway, so tough to find info on this.


----------



## king_d1ngl1ng

Has anyone ever tried either of these?

Blue rabbits:
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=17456

Blue Olympics:
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=19103

I've tested them myself already, just wondering if anyone has dropped either of them and how the roll was. I got em in So cali for a massive later this month


----------



## CORavr03

Anybody ever try the Pink Nurses? They're pretty clean pressed, lookin kinda like the DubStars.


Ugh. Wish my test kit would get here already!!

THey were sold as Pink Jetsons... but they are a female face with a nurse hat on. Very clean press!


----------



## MacDreezyYouBeezy

*green xbox*

i had a green xbox recently. It was kind of lighter green,not that light, but definitly not a dark green. the "x" went all the way from one edge to the other. clean press but kind of waxy, stuck together when I crushed it etc. anyway I only had a chance to get one, but i didnt roll at all. no touchy/feely no loved up or euphoria, just energetic, talkative, and kind of paranoid didnt sleep at all but was very tired - pretty harsh comedown for just one pill......MOST LIKELY A PIPE! stay away I am in the utah area by the way


----------



## jasonsimpson

OzzBozz said:


> someone might be talkign about purple decepticons... there shaped like a decepticon head??? iunno some girl was talking to me about those today and said her friend was rolling pretty hard off em.
> 
> if there shaped like a decepticon head, i'd get em. there on pillreports under purple decepticon...




i have the purple decepticons from socal, i tested them and they came up for bzp, so they are for sure pipes, too be sure check if the pill looks waxy or really solid, also the chemical taste is super strong if they are pipes


----------



## Ug1yu

king_d1ngl1ng said:


> Has anyone ever tried either of these?
> 
> Blue rabbits:
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=17456
> 
> Blue Olympics:
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=19103
> 
> I've tested them myself already, just wondering if anyone has dropped either of them and how the roll was. I got em in So cali for a massive later this month



Both are mixed with amp but not much.  My friends say its a pretty good mix.. mdma more than amp.  Both been marquis tested with reddish ring and then purple.. 2 is good and a little trouble sleeping but 4 will make u stay up all day n comedown is pretty aweful.


----------



## Ninjetic

Anyone tried the blue louis vuittons that are comin from socal? I've heard it's a mix of mdxa and amphetamine, but I wanna be sure. I have never had a pipe pill so far, and don't intend to. I plan on buying  test kit soon cuz thats a chance I'm just not willing to take


----------



## Protege

Ninjetic said:


> Anyone tried the blue louis vuittons that are comin from socal? I've heard it's a mix of mdxa and amphetamine, but I wanna be sure. I have never had a pipe pill so far, and don't intend to. I plan on buying  test kit soon cuz thats a chance I'm just not willing to take



Don't know much about designers, but what I do know is that there is a low satisfaction rate out here (SD) for Chanels, but I had  batch of the following for my friends and I, please provide any feedback

Yellow Mcdonals: FUCKING AMAZING, took these early november event. kNock knock 

Green Angry Bomb Pokeballs: Were my Favorite until...

White Butterfly pokeballs: the best I've had. tried them three times, on them currently, well, started at like 12, took halves at 12, 2, 4 and rolled amazing, at home with my buddy. took these at an event end of June, and twice house rolling.

Green Armani Exchanges: From what I've heard, the best pills from my batch, still haven't tried, but everyone at the last event in halloween dropped at the same time and all floored it. K??? Slow start to come-up, but come-up fucking TANKS it, and a pretty fast comedown, but easy nonetheless.

I normally ONLY get pokeballs, but I've had blue mickeys (my first, were amazing, but not on par with these white butterflys), green and blue aliens, yellow playboys, and just molly.


is anyone up right now?! discuss :D


----------



## kzorro

What's SD? San Diego?


----------



## accnamex

haha had my last beans were the purple naked lady pokies those were some decent rolls, getting some green stars tomorrow some of my friends took some today, pretty funny seeing people roll balls when ur sober lol


----------



## jam uh weezy

Yellow Aliens, Green Xboxes.

Anyone have any experience with both? Both are presumably pure and clean, just wondering if anyone could vouch for potency of either.

I'm almost positive they aren't the xboxes MacDreezyYouDreezy talks about either.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=18859

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=18143


----------



## shamwow

Can anyone give me some info on yellow ladies? They aren't pokeballs, and it's a different kind of lady stamp, with a little capital G underneath it.

The stamp looks like a person sitting on their butt, holding their knees, kinda of like a bong hitting position haha

I'll post a picture later tonight


----------



## CORavr03

those LVs outpressed? I've had them. weak but okay...


----------



## californialove760

anybody know anything about white ufc's? i looked them up on PR and there were only 2 reports, one kinda local (So Cal) and one from Missouri, and they were very different. just wanted to know if anybody from the southwest knows anything about em
im new btw, whats up everybody...


----------



## JordaNN760

Anyone heard of yellow pacmans, i think they are a new press in Socal


----------



## OcXanNorBud

anyone have feedback on the "red devils" i got 2 for tonight and was wondering if anyone has done em yet


----------



## MacDreezyYouBeezy

jam uh weezy said:


> Yellow Aliens, Green Xboxes.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with both? Both are presumably pure and clean, just wondering if anyone could vouch for potency of either.
> 
> I'm almost positive they aren't the xboxes MacDreezyYouDreezy talks about either.
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=18859
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=18143



Yeah those arnt the same ones


----------



## Ug1yu

la/909 new batch of white ufc..  round .  alot smaller than other ufc.  press is inward .  look pretty decent.   stay away.. mdma//pipe combo... or something probably bzp or something like that..  tested with marquis   slow purple...


----------



## dvd10_20

Anyone had any Purple Mazaratis?
Looked them up on PillReports, but there's only red and blues up on there.
My friend took one for her first time rolling, and she started twitching pretty badly. I didn't get a whole lot of details from her because it was 3am when she called, but they were apparently ok rolls, just really speedy. Anyone have any details on them?
Also, new here, so hello everyone!


----------



## 707crazed

anybody  know bout those blue playboys in the bay area


----------



## Ug1yu

707crazed said:


> anybody  know bout those blue playboys in the bay area




My friends been poppin pretty much lately.. They had these.. Which one are you talking about..  

There's one that is flat on one side and round on the other with small inpress of playboy.  No bowtie.  Smaller size pill.  But pretty solid.  That one is tested with marquis.. Bunk no reaction.  Mostly caffiene.  or something.  This one makes your heartbeat beat really fast.   Seem like you could feel your heart beating really loud.  

Theres another one that is round on both side with inpress of playboy with bowtie.   Light Blue .  Pretty solid pill.  Tested  purple in sec but with a little amp.  Very little.  Decent roll.  A little eye wiggle and stuff.   Two is good enough but if you take more than 4 gonna have a hard time sleeping.   

Well I tested these but didnt drop.  So this is third person report.  Group of friends dropped them.   Most of them been thizzin for 6-10 year.


----------



## armament

Anybody hear about blue/turquoise mahjongs? Around Los Angeles I'm guessing.


----------



## kenzboard

Anybody know about green smiley or green playboy pills?  Thx.


----------



## C8H10N4O2

Green xbox = good time.  A friend was rolling smooth and long on one.



OcXanNorBud said:


> anyone have feedback on the "red devils" i got 2 for tonight and was wondering if anyone has done em yet


I've only heard good about these.  How were they?


----------



## king_d1ngl1ng

Has anyone ever had blue supermans? They're going around all over the place in socal atm.


----------



## HeyJayJay

Green Saints floating around in Denver - stay away.  total bzp.  took 1/2 and was sick for 7+ hours, nothing fun at all....couldn't sleep etc.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

have any of you guys had red devils yet?  they are getting mixed reviews on pillreports and i was wondering if anyone over here has tried them yet.


----------



## C8H10N4O2

This is a secondhand report but red devils obtained late last year were very good.  I was hoping a poster above would report their experience.


----------



## Bomboclat

Highly doubt they're the same ones, seeing as TWM is from Virginia. You never know though, ive seen pills travel around the country before.


----------



## kylemcr

Can anyone in the SD/Socal area tell from experience which are the best pills out of these:
Blue Stars (pokeball)
Green Decepticon/Transformer (pokeball)
White Bombs (pokeball)


----------



## Bomboclat

A few friends of mine had the transformers and the bombs a few days ago and wanted me to test them. All came up clean (as expected with the pokeball press, however its never good to judge a pill by its cover).

Id suspect the blue star to be fine as well.

I should start posting reports on pillreports again


----------



## 760rollz

kylemcr said:


> Can anyone in the SD/Socal area tell from experience which are the best pills out of these:
> Blue Stars (pokeball)
> Green Decepticon/Transformer (pokeball)
> White Bombs (pokeball)



For the most part pokes are pokes are pokes.  90mgs MDMA some ketamine and some caffeine.   I do know the Blue stars are dank though


----------



## jam uh weezy

I've tried the same amount of Blue Stars and Green Transformer pokeballs and both seem to be the same to me.


----------



## biebie

*Pls Help! White Pumas in SoCal*

i need help pronto, i was planning on taking these in a day or two:

theyre white pumas, with light brownish and almost pinkish spots. 9mm wide and 5mm high.

ive heard about the yellows and greens, that theyre good and have some k in them. are these similar? has anyone seen/tested/taken these? thanks so much


----------



## shake

try taking a look on pillreports to get your answer. i tried to find a regional pill discussion in cali to merge you thread with but iam not having much luck right now with it


----------



## trainwreckmolly

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Highly doubt they're the same ones, seeing as TWM is from Virginia. You never know though, ive seen pills travel around the country before.



packages from socal ftw :D


----------



## trainwreckmolly

kylemcr said:


> Can anyone in the SD/Socal area tell from experience which are the best pills out of these:
> Blue Stars (pokeball)
> Green Decepticon/Transformer (pokeball)
> White Bombs (pokeball)



i've had the white bomb pokeballs and they are AWESOME.  i was floored the first 30 minutes or so before i could actually get up and start moving around.


----------



## Damien

Any word on the blue rolex crowns in the SoCal area?


----------



## elroy44

Damien said:


> Any word on the blue rolex crowns in the SoCal area?



They're good. Not a huge dose of mdma, id rate it at medium.  But they're clean as hell and they make you roll, so id say go for it.


----------



## Damien

Thanks man.


----------



## Shortcake

Blue rolex is good, but it's more of a speed high for me. It also makes you crash REALLY hard at night, so you'll get a decent night's sleep. But the roll is amazing

White angry bombers: beware. there are a lot of fakes going around! You can tell the difference though, the fakes look, literally, cheaper. The imprint isnt as clean. Just be careful. My friend rolled on a fake and he had the most terrible roll


----------



## Damien

Thanks for the heads up. Ended up getting those blue/purple UFCs and I was satisfied with just one.


----------



## elroy44

Shortcake said:


> Blue rolex is good, but it's more of a speed high for me. It also makes you crash REALLY hard at night, so you'll get a decent night's sleep. But the roll is amazing
> 
> White angry bombers: beware. there are a lot of fakes going around! You can tell the difference though, the fakes look, literally, cheaper. The imprint isnt as clean. Just be careful. My friend rolled on a fake and he had the most terrible roll



Damn, seriously?  I've never heard of a bad pokeball... (I'm assuming those white angry bombs are pokes...)


----------



## elroy44

Anyone heard anything about red diamonds?  Socal...


----------



## pequin

Anyone seen any orange saints in nor cal or in cal in general? I know in washington they were pipes so im skeptical have a couple.


----------



## the-dew

blue mazaraties in phoenix anyone how these been?


----------



## socalthizzn

biebie said:


> i need help pronto, i was planning on taking these in a day or two:
> 
> theyre white pumas, with light brownish and almost pinkish spots. 9mm wide and 5mm high.
> 
> ive heard about the yellows and greens, that theyre good and have some k in them. are these similar? has anyone seen/tested/taken these? thanks so much





smart advice, avoid all pumas at this time, they are pipes, weak, or with amp. not worth time.


----------



## blebled47

Had a dealer come through with boats of  blue and white rolex . I must say the blues were not that bad ( clean but short) The whites on the other hand got bad reviews. Both tested fine with all 5 reagents.  

white powder molly and "cherry cola" molly is flooding soCal now. Both are exelent.


----------



## TBlover55

elroy44 said:


> Anyone heard anything about red diamonds?  Socal...



Are they a lighter red maybe even pinkish? A bit on the larger side, round, smooth with a Diamond imprint on the front and a clean back? 

If so then a friend of mine took one last week and said they were pretty decent. 

I will be taking these tomorrow night, will give you an update on how they are for me.


----------



## straightlace

i saw a report on pill reports saying they were fiya.    Hey, I've been rolling for a while and decided to learn my stuff and be safe. What does Fiya mean?


----------



## thecool

any info on the blue dolphins that have been going around the bay area for the last month or so?

here are the links to a few reports from pillreports. the reviews and test results _seem_ to be pretty good, but i'd like some additional feedback.

thanks.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21957

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21947

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22067


----------



## deadhead507461

Green Saints???

In California
They have been killer, seem to have a liquid core which is awkward. They make you hallucinate.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ Lolwut?


----------



## Damien

straightlace said:


> i saw a report on pill reports saying they were fiya.    Hey, I've been rolling for a while and decided to learn my stuff and be safe. What does Fiya mean?



Fiya = Fire = Hot = Good pills.


----------



## thecool

deadhead507461 said:


> Green Saints???
> 
> In California
> They have been killer, seem to have a liquid core which is awkward. They make you hallucinate.




EVERYONE is reporting that green saints are ADULTERATED pipes/2C. these are not killer, but they might kill you.


----------



## t.ska

anyone got some preferences between the poke yellow stars and white batman's? and also anyone remember the yellow mickyes from February? whould you say  they were any more or less potent than the white rolexs from april?


----------



## Hilights

Anyone have any info on Yellow Clover Pokeballs in the Socal area or Blue Maseratis in the Socal are?


----------



## messiah858

the yellow clovers are quite good, clean roll, and i know there is allot of green maseratis going around but i havent seen any blue ones. 
there were some orange maseratis a little while back that i heard were just caffine bombs.


----------



## C8H10N4O2

Any information on green playboys in So Cal?


----------



## californialove760

t.ska said:


> anyone got some preferences between the poke yellow stars and white batman's? and also anyone remember the yellow mickyes from February? whould you say  they were any more or less potent than the white rolexs from april?



I can't remember exactly but I think I liked the yellow mickeys a tiny bit better. Both were pretty good.
Why does it matter though?



Hilights said:


> Anyone have any info on Yellow Clover Pokeballs in the Socal area or Blue Maseratis in the Socal are?



Yellow clover poke's I've heard were good (as most pokeballs are) and blue maseratis I have done and they're good


----------



## jam uh weezy

Green Pikachu's in socal, anyone know anything?


----------



## mango salsa

Hilights said:


> Anyone have any info on Yellow Clover Pokeballs in the Socal area or Blue Maseratis in the Socal are?



I've heard the blue maseratis aren't as good as the yellow clovers.  I'll let you know how the yellow clovers are after this weekend.  Anyone else have any info on the yellow clovers in the meantime?


----------



## southbay

Anyone know anything about the round pills with a blue star imprint in so cal.


----------



## keets04

anyone ever tried red monkeys?


----------



## heydere

mango salsa said:


> I've heard the blue maseratis aren't as good as the yellow clovers.  I'll let you know how the yellow clovers are after this weekend.  Anyone else have any info on the yellow clovers in the meantime?



There are quite a few reports on pillreports on the Yellow Clovers-
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22418
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22402
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22401

Sorry if you've already seen these, just in case someone hasn't... also really interested, traveling to LA for the weekend and wondering what's good!


----------



## thechamp1685

@ southbay had em r they thick and crumbly and a very vivid blue if they r there greeeeeeeeeeeeat!


----------



## frendo

Anyone have experience with pink transformers.  The press doesn't look like the one normally found?  In Phoenix, Arizona  area


----------



## pallidamors

Just off hand I would guess they're the same pipes as the blue transformers, practically all BZP. But maybe someone else can confirm that.


----------



## Maker'sMark

anyone know about blue buddas and green rolls royce in the bay area??

going camping in a couple days and pillreports has mixed reviews, so yeah


----------



## Keaton

*Looking for 50/50 MDA MDMA pills*

What pills should I be looking for?


----------



## Fractals

NationOfThizzlam said:


> What pills should I be looking for?



Well, the only pills like that I've had recently in SoCal were some pink dolphins.

Some really good ones going around right now are purple saturns, white DC pokeballs and blue bomb pokeballs (these ones are VERY good.)


----------



## Keaton

Fractals said:


> Well, the only pills like that I've had recently in SoCal were some pink dolphins.
> 
> Some really good ones going around right now are purple saturns, white DC pokeballs and blue bomb pokeballs (these ones are VERY good.)



They all have MDA in them?


----------



## astrosmoke

Is it okay to post pics on this thread?

Anyone down in SoCal try the Purple Superman's or the Red Maseratis?


----------



## Nothininmyway

Haven't posted in forever... back to the scene though!  No I haven't had the purple superman's or red maseratis....

@fractals: I would love to get my hands on MDA/MDMA pills!


----------



## astrosmoke

heres a pic

*NSFW*:


----------



## avrolling

White radioactives, had anyone heard anything about what might be in them? Can't get a test kit yet and these ones made me vomit quite a bit... But I was the the only one that vomited...


----------



## gqn

anyone run across blue thundercat pokes in socal?  I know they're pokeballs and all but I can't find any reports or anything


----------



## mango salsa

Any word on green sexy lady pokeballs or pink chanel around here?

Update:

I found out the pink chanels are methy.  Still no word on the green ladies yet.


----------



## t.ska

mango salsa said:


> Any word on green sexy lady pokeballs or pink chanel around here?
> 
> Update:
> 
> I found out the pink chanels are methy.  Still no word on the green ladies yet.



green ladys are GREAT! lil bit better than the yellowZY. maybe more like the green tele.


----------



## johanneschimpo

gqn said:


> anyone run across blue thundercat pokes in socal?  I know they're pokeballs and all but I can't find any reports or anything



Had some last week. They were very good, very clean. (Ask me if you want more info, I'm pressed on time at the moment.)

They're on pillreports here: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23122


----------



## socalthizzn

southbay said:


> Anyone know anything about the round pills with a blue star imprint in so cal.



Those are pipes bro


----------



## socalthizzn

avrolling said:


> White radioactives, had anyone heard anything about what might be in them? Can't get a test kit yet and these ones made me vomit quite a bit... But I was the the only one that vomited...



Check www.ecstacydata.org its under "nuke"
Ratoo is 20:1 caffeine to amp. A bunk ass speed pill pretty much.


----------



## mango salsa

Update on the green lady pokeballs.  They are pretty much bomb pills.  I might say one of the strongest pokeballs I've had actually.


----------



## avrolling

socalthizzn said:


> Check www.ecstacydata.org its under "nuke"
> Ratoo is 20:1 caffeine to amp. A bunk ass speed pill pretty much.



Yeah I found them on www.pillreports.com and someone posted that on there too! Awesome though thank you much!


----------



## Swizol1

Is the Bay area considered So Cal??? What are sum rolls to look out for in the Bay?? The most abundant??  Headin out there but my boy just told me he had a olympic rings which are junk........I def wanna find sum Pokes......well wish me luck!


----------



## boltfan909

Anyone consumed the Blue Maserati's going around in the So Cal, Inland Empire to be more specific? Word is they are fire, just wanna make sure b4 I stock up.


----------



## avrolling

boltfan909 said:


> Anyone consumed the Blue Maserati's going around in the So Cal, Inland Empire to be more specific? Word is they are fire, just wanna make sure b4 I stock up.



Get them while you can bro! Good clean roll verrrry good pills


----------



## boltfan909

avrolling said:


> Get them while you can bro! Good clean roll verrrry good pills




Hell yea! That's what my buddy said.. Kinda stupid, but I was in a fight with the Wifey and went to a hotel room and snorted 1/4 of one, then ate a TINY little piece (less than 1/2 a pill when all said n done) and all I got was a little increased heart rate and sweaty-ish palms (and a limp dick lol). It was retarded and I regret it, but didn't take enough to really know how good they were. My boy is loading up on em bc he says they are just about gone and suggested I did the same..So I am  thanks bro



avrolling said:


> Get them while you can bro! Good clean roll verrrry good pills



Oh and I have really only rolled good one other time in my life, offa 1 full Yellow Clover Poke and 1/2 White Batman Poke..n-e clue how these stack up? My dumbass popped both of these b4 it even kicked in (got impatient) and ended up realllly fucked up for the first like hour n a half, pretty much floored couldn't really talk n shit lol. R these rolls similiar in the aspect of more floory, or are they more upidity? THanks again


----------



## boltfan909

Went to pick up and find out that my buddy has White Diamond Pokeballs, like a handful left so I nabbed em! I am super pumped, was gonna get those blue masi's but couldn't pass up a poke. Has anyone consumed?


----------



## johanneschimpo

Swizol1 said:


> Is the Bay area considered So Cal???



Try a map. Hint: On most maps, South is down. You can thank Ptolemy for that. Now you've learned something today.


----------



## Nothininmyway

Anyone had light green telephone pokeballs?  There are reports on pillreport.com and it seems they're pretty good... just wondering if anyone here has had direct experience with them.


----------



## OwnaOfDaBuildn

anyone have luck with some molly in socal (619) recently?


----------



## jtrance9

*Green angry bombs pokeballs*

Friend has some in the 805 area. Says they are big and good. Anybody have any info on these pokeballs? He was in vegas over labor day weekend and said they where fire.. I wonder how they compare to the rest of the angry bombs. I know the recent blue ones are reall good also...


----------



## avrolling

Green angry bombs were clean just waaay weak... 

Any news on purple pokeball euros??


----------



## jtrance9

avrolling said:


> Green angry bombs were clean just waaay weak...
> 
> Any news on purple pokeball euros??



Are you sure the new green's are way weak? From what my friend said one did him just good.


----------



## avrolling

Shit well the ones I got it was a roll yeah but very weak and short lasting... they were clean though thats for sure.

Also Purple Euro Pokes are amazing

Orange Transformer Pokes are also great!!


----------



## jtrance9

avrolling said:


> Shit well the ones I got it was a roll yeah but very weak and short lasting... they were clean though thats for sure.
> 
> Also Purple Euro Pokes are amazing
> 
> Orange Transformer Pokes are also great!!



when did you get the angry bombs?


----------



## avrolling

uhm shit maybe 2 months ago MAXX...


----------



## johanneschimpo

I just had one of these a few days ago. Well, someone gave it to me. I didn't take it, because there was another guy there who had taken one, rolling for his first time, and said he didn't feel much, so I gave it to him. May as well have one person feel it well than two people feel nothing. So there's some anecdotal evidence to these _possibly_ not being very strong. Or the guy was lying to me, haha. Tricky bastard.


----------



## avrolling

johanneschimpo said:


> I just had one of these a few days ago. Well, someone gave it to me. I didn't take it, because there was another guy there who had taken one, rolling for his first time, and said he didn't feel much, so I gave it to him. May as well have one person feel it well than two people feel nothing. So there's some anecdotal evidence to these _possibly_ not being very strong. Or the guy was lying to me, haha. Tricky bastard.



Which Pill are you talking about? 

Yeah haha I know what you mean haha I had a guy tell me he wasn't feeling shit to get another pill haha bastards for sure!


----------



## dilated

*Orange Aliens in the 619*

i have been gettimg some bomb pills lately (blue maserati's, green naked lady p-ball, blue thundercat p-ball, and green lacoste p-ball. 

My question is... has anyone tried the Orange Alien domed with tiny red specks.  I can't find anything on Pill Reports.  My suspicion is; knowing my source, is that they JUST came out.  He has had all the most dope p-balls for a long time.  

If anyone has come across the Orange Alien in the SoCal recently - some feedback would be great!!! 

Thanks! %)


----------



## johanneschimpo

avrolling said:


> Which Pill are you talking about?
> 
> Yeah haha I know what you mean haha I had a guy tell me he wasn't feeling shit to get another pill haha bastards for sure!



Talking about the green angry bombs (I didn't know what they were called till I saw it here). This guy didn't say he wasn't feeling shit, just not much, so I figured if it was his first time he may as well roll decently hard. He didn't pull any wool over my eyes; I had a spark of generosity. I'll be sure not to let it happen again.


----------



## F1n1shed

Blue maserati's are Bomb, very very clean. They are pretty much the size of a triple stack and probably hit you ALMOST as hard as a pokeball, how ever they are in the medium range of lasting. They don't peak as long as some pills but def. def. clean nice high.


----------



## avrolling

F1n1shed said:


> Blue maserati's are Bomb, very very clean. They are pretty much the size of a triple stack and probably hit you ALMOST as hard as a pokeball, how ever they are in the medium range of lasting. They don't peak as long as some pills but def. def. clean nice high.



Nice and thank you for the report! I just got poisoned by glocks and airplanes... stay the fuck away from them both!!


----------



## ViixenLy

Hey!
Ummm I'm new to this ^_^
Anyway, has anyone heard of the green and yellow mickey mouse?
Are they good?


----------



## avrolling

ViixenLy said:


> Hey!
> Ummm I'm new to this ^_^
> Anyway, has anyone heard of the green and yellow mickey mouse?
> Are they good?



Hey welcome to BL!

If it's not here PillReports
then hopefully someone from BL can help you! I've never heard of it!

you could try EcstacyData also lol



soLhunter said:


> The reason im askin this is because i live in socal, hollywood to be more specific and the elevation here is about 365 feet above sea level. Me and 3 of my friends decided to go and rent a cabin up at Big Bear for a couple nights, the elevation there is about 6,819 feet above sea level. I bought about 8 pills from a friend who i trust and the day before we set out on the trip i downed 1 pill to see how it was, cuz my dealer said he hadnt tryed these ones but they were good. So after i ate it, it took about a good 2 hours to fully hit me and all i had on that day to eat was a bowl of cereal 1 hour before i ate the pill. so 2 hours in to it i was rolling reallllly hard. So the next day when we set out on the trip we got there at about 4pm and we all down 1 pill at about 6pm i think, we chilled on the couch watchin tv waiting for it to hit us, after about 40 min we started to fell it but VERY lighting just a bit of euphoria and brighted colors, i went to check my pupils and they really dilated. So i thought to my self ok its prolly ganna hit me in 30 min or so, (btw all we had to eat that day was 1 hotdog 3 hours before we ate the pill) and my friends were sayin the same thing that it wasnt hitting them. So we waited about 3 hours and our roll never increased, it just stayed very low. after that we hit the bong a couple times of some really good OG, thats when we all started to feel the e but nowhere near the amount that i was feeling it the day before in hollywood.
> 
> so i was wonder if altitude has any effect on your roll, because i no that it does affect your blood pressure.
> 
> Thanks,  sry for the long story



Your better off asking this in the Ecstacy Discussion bro


----------



## ViixenLy

Thanks! 

Found them in PillReports thank you!

Ha! Last Friday I bought 14 purple euro pokes!.... mmmm should've bought more since all i've been reading and hearing is that they are amazing......
& 
4 yellow elephant pokes.
I bought them for an event thats... this weekend..... 
NO... they aren't all for me. 

Has anyone tried yellow elephant pokes? I read a report about it in PillReports.... But just want to make sure they are good from you guys.. If any of you have tried them.

Oh, before I forget. I heard there is a bad batch that was or is going around in AZ of blue transformers. So, don't buy them!


----------



## avrolling

Your welcome! glad I could help! 

Thanks for the heads up on the transformers! Hopefully they dont come to Cali!


----------



## pallidamors

avrolling said:


> Your welcome! glad I could help!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the transformers! Hopefully they dont come to Cali!



I thought they had made it to cali? They were all over the western U.S. a couple years ago. I had the misfortune to try one, and thought that the employees of a certain coffee shop I was at were a suicide cult that had poisoned my drink lmao.


----------



## jtrance9

just got some green alien's in the 805 area. Any feedback from them? THey tested great with the reagants


----------



## avrolling

The only transformers I've heard of in Cali are good so far, nothing but great reviews... I can dig deeper if anyone wants lol. Wowza haha that sucks! But hey you never know what goes on in those coffee shops!


----------



## pallidamors

avrolling said:


> The only transformers I've heard of in Cali are good so far, nothing but great reviews... I can dig deeper if anyone wants lol. Wowza haha that sucks! But hey you never know what goes on in those coffee shops!



yeah, if you can find any test results, definitely post them, because the only things i've ever heard about shaped pills (transformers, ninja turtles, smurfs, etc.) is that they were piperazines. If there's been any change in this situation I think people would really want to know, and your information would be quite welcome.


----------



## avrolling

For sure ill look up some stuff on the world wide web annnnd ill talk to some people I know around here and def. post my findings


----------



## jtrance9

jtrance9 said:


> just got some green alien's in the 805 area. Any feedback from them? THey tested great with the reagants



Update friend said awesome. Very clean and long lasting took about a hr to kick in though. Very wavy smooth and then hit you hard back and forth


----------



## PokeballDropper24

euros have been floating around the 702 area. Hand's down its like your first roll all over again. Euphoric mdma 

pick em up, either white blue or purple ive seen so far


----------



## Atom bmb

Unless all of you can't get it why not stick w/ Molly ?


----------



## dilated

*Yellow Elephants*

So according to Pill Reports - the yellow elephant poke balls in SoCal are bomb; with a little amph thrown in.  Anyone can confirm?


----------



## dilated

Had orange Aliens... great roll... intense but short


----------



## avrolling

*Yellow Elephants*

If they are with the batch of all the other new pokes then they should be but make sure before lol


----------



## blacksheep720

Does anyone have information on yellow pikachus (NOT pokeballs) in the so-cal area? Thanks.


----------



## thecool

Any info on Red Maserati's in the Bay Area?


----------



## North Killa Kali

If in the bay don't take the cut out transformer heads, they aren't pipes but they are meth bombs. BE WARNED! 

Blue, Orange & Green Mickey Mouse are on point though. Heard blues are good, friend took orange and said they hit, I personally took one Green one and was smackin, hella clean pills.


----------



## OnePageMemory

Anyone have any news on good molly going around the LA / San giego area? Planning on buying some soon. Thanks.


----------



## pallidamors

North Killa Kali said:


> If in the bay don't take the cut out transformer heads, they aren't pipes but they are meth bombs. BE WARNED!
> 
> Blue, Orange & Green Mickey Mouse are on point though. Heard blues are good, friend took orange and said they hit, I personally took one Green one and was smackin, hella clean pills.



Whether they're pipes or meth, they're not worth taking. Did you test the pills yourself and can say for sure they are meth? Many people can't tell BZP apart from meth, actually.


----------



## justsayn2o

thecool said:


> Any info on Red Maserati's in the Bay Area?



im wondering the same..... not too many reports on them, but im told theyre decent... anyone try them?


----------



## PokeballDropper24

dilated said:


> So according to Pill Reports - the yellow elephant poke balls in SoCal are bomb; with a little amph thrown in.  Anyone can confirm?



I hear by confirm my hardest roll was thanx to these XD


----------



## dilated

PokeballDropper24 said:


> I hear by confirm my hardest roll was thanx to these XD



I agree with above statement-- read Pill Reports and picked a few up for me and some friends...... we got wrecked.--- one girl was rolling hard off of a quarter tab..... not for the newbies.  Was also up super late; and it came on a bit angry so it possible it amp layered


----------



## AireePotter

has anyone heard how clean/strong the ORANGE NINJA STARS and blue/red Ferraris are in the SOCAL area? please let me know asappp!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

anyone getting molly in the cali area? is it the white or brown variety?


----------



## whatsherface

any1 had pink ninja stars before? i cant find info on em and i wana kno if they r good or not


----------



## griffin3141

jtrance9 said:


> just got some green alien's in the 805 area. Any feedback from them? THey tested great with the reagants



Had them a few months ago. Solid rolls. Clean, but not super strong.

Yellow Elephant Pokeballs: New batch that started going around Socal a couple months ago. Excellent pill. Long lasting (not very peaky, but you'll still roll balls), maybe a bit of amp, but overall quite clean.

Unfortunately, the pokeballs seem to be drying up. Everyone's just starting to notice the shortage now with Halloween raves coming up.


----------



## rolling_anon

Rootbeers report anyone?


----------



## OnePageMemory

Anyone heard of WhiteLove's going around LA? Suppose to be a clear capsule of pure mdma and its in abundance supposedly.


----------



## Ski-bum

Going to be in LA in May or June. What are the best events to roll at? not looking for a source btw.


----------



## FullFlex

So over the past Few Weeks,

W*hite Dragonfly Pokeballs* : Great clean roll, I took a number of these in 1 night, had no problems with sleeping, and or grinding.. Raged.  Took 30 mins.. 120 Mins on the first.. rest of the night with the rest.. lol

*Blue Thundercat Pokeballs: * Another *fantastic* roll.. Thats all that needs to be said.

White VW Pokeballs: I've only taken 1 and It was after a White Dragonfly Poke... Nothing negative to say.. I will check these out very soon...

I have an Orange Transformer Poke, I am looking for some good intel on it.. Interested in trying it out.

First Post ya.. I want to help keep us safe!


----------



## FullFlex

rolling_anon said:


> Rootbeers report anyone?



Lastnight I was told by a good friend that these were the best roll he's ever had.  It was a while ago when these came around..  Can't imagine they are from the same location.. Perhaps?

Anyway a +1 on Rootbeer


----------



## rolling_anon

FullFlex said:


> Lastnight I was told by a good friend that these were the best roll he's ever had.  It was a while ago when these came around..  Can't imagine they are from the same location.. Perhaps?
> 
> Anyway a +1 on Rootbeer



Well, Experienced rootbeers at the rave last night. Took one, then another about an hour later. Was undoubtedly the most magical roll I have ever had. Not speedy, but incredibly intense (visuals). 

No logo, brown and white speckles, very soft pill. Smells of root beer. Supposedly pure MDA, which would explain the roof swirling prior to falling asleep 6 hours later.


----------



## Thizzer50000

The Yellow elephants are a 30:1 ratio of mdma & caffeine. its been tested in ecstasydata    NO AMP


----------



## griffin3141

White Dragonfly Pokeballs --> My friends took them at a recent event. None of them like them very much. Too clean for how strong they were from the sound of it. Pretty much everyone threw up and got floored for part of the night. Still a good pill, but not for everyone.


----------



## hyphy_plur

hey guys so picked up 2 naked green lady pokeballs last night. pretty big in size, looked tripled stacked. domed on one side, flat on other. naked lady fact RIGHT with "g" underneath, pokeball on other. press was clean and deep. color was money green with white specs. 

i know that the legit naked lady is supposed to face left? question is that are these bunk? friend popped one but was mellow the whole night, no eye wiggles minor jaw clenching. we only roll every ~3 months or so. he said comedown was a 10 though no trouble sleeping or anything.

question is has anyone else had these pills with the ladies facing right? according to pr.com they are supposed to be adulterated? any input would be appreciated thank you.

edit: said friend popped a 007 last time he rolled, was mellow too barely hit him. maybe its just him not the pill?


----------



## avrolling

Am getting some White Ghost Pokies... I'll let you guys know whats up


----------



## avrolling

Never picked those up :/ deal gone sour... n e thing on blue playboys?


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

is it pokeball like pokemon or pokeball as in i just poked you with my finger?


----------



## avrolling

its like pokemon pokeball lol


----------



## stepup.stepout

Has anyone ever tried/heard of yellow lakers before?


----------



## avrolling

stepup.stepout said:


> Has anyone ever tried/heard of yellow lakers before?



Nah man, I've never even heard of them.. I looked on www.ecstacydata.org and www.pillreports.com and there wasn't anything. They might be some cheap ass pipe bomb man... do you have a test kit?


----------



## stepup.stepout

avrolling said:


> Nah man, I've never even heard of them.. I looked on www.ecstacydata.org and www.pillreports.com and there wasn't anything. They might be some cheap ass pipe bomb man... do you have a test kit?



I don't, no. I plan on getting one, though.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

so how do u no its a pokeball?


----------



## gorillathunder

So over the past few months

blue mickey: fire
Yellow Lexus: nasty nasty, amped up really hurt me
Purple Maseratis: decent 
Yellow Lexus v2: it was like a 2nd batch, chalkier, no amp effects - great!  Those first lexus's were nasty, dirty, and really messed with my head - wish I had passed!

On deck:
Pink chanelle, PR info is limited but good

*ordered a testing kit today


----------



## avrolling

RidingtheBrownline said:


> so how do u no its a pokeball?



It'll have the pokeball symbol on it


----------



## thecool

Any info on the Pumas in the Bay Area?

I'm told they're a purple-ish color. Please share if you have any info. Thanks!


----------



## mrpresident

SLC UTAH AREA- There are always pokeballs available in the area. Last two I've come accross have been... 1) Blue Macintosh Pokeball- Bomb as fuck, clean as fuck, long lasting as fuck, strong as fuck. Definitely one of the best pokeballs to come around for a while. 2) Green Dollar Sign Pokeball- Moderately strong pills but not nearly as potent as the blue macintosh pokeballs. Clean roll. Up and euphoric. All around good pokeball. I'm waiting to see what other pokeballs come around next out here in the 801.


----------



## jtrance9

Anyone heard of the red scorpio's going around in the 805 area thanks ?


----------



## IDMan

If a pill is called a key, what is in it?


----------



## t.ska

I had some white draagonflys offered to me at a lower price than normal, and i know theres a bunk batch atm. So i turned down, good choice? This was in the 602


----------



## Nothininmyway

anyone have any white/yellowish lightbulb pokeballs in socal?  i've seen mixed reports (generally good) and just wanna see if anyone has had direct experience with them...  just picked up a few, will advise.


----------



## crazyhairman

wutsup on some blue doves,  im in central time but that shit is full.  i told myself no more getting stuff that aint a pokeball or rhino...but my friend seemed to have all the singes of classsic mdma pill,   but idk i havent herd of em down south tx,  ill prolly stay away from em



thecool said:


> Any info on the Pumas in the Bay Area?
> 
> I'm told they're a purple-ish color. Please share if you have any info. Thanks!



two batches both in green and purp  ,   one is strong mdma one is fake


----------



## avrolling

Lol the influx of inquries over the weekend is hilarious!


----------



## Keaton

avrolling said:


> Am getting some White Ghost Pokies... I'll let you guys know whats up



These are pretty good. Had me way floored.
I highly suggest you make a really focused effort to get some of them next time you get the chance.


----------



## LADOLCEVITA

anyone tried the dark purple louis v.s????they are fresh at the moment


----------



## avrolling

NationOfThizzlam said:


> These are pretty good. Had me way floored.
> I highly suggest you make a really focused effort to get some of them next time you get the chance.



They already sold out in my area  maybe I can get them down south a lil mooore


----------



## dabush

anyone know anything about green superman or yellow maserati in sd? Thanks in advance


----------



## dilated

Please help - need to decide between a light blue dragon fly pokie or a white elephant pokie.  I have never had a dragonfly before; but a light yellow elephant pokie floored me. 

I need to decide soon; so if any experienced rollers have had - please advise.  Usually I got bomb ass pokes non-stop in the 619.


----------



## judayxlo

dabush said:


> anyone know anything about green superman or yellow maserati in sd? Thanks in advance



Be careful about the Yellow Maseratis.
I think I got a batch of fake ones. Which SUCKS since I got 7. -___-;;
Here's my report:
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25139


----------



## t.ska

Any ideas mdma mg dossage on current purple aliens


----------



## alleni

dilated said:


> Please help - need to decide between a light blue dragon fly pokie or a white elephant pokie.  I have never had a dragonfly before; but a light yellow elephant pokie floored me.
> 
> I need to decide soon; so if any experienced rollers have had - please advise.  Usually I got bomb ass pokes non-stop in the 619.



probably too late now but go with the white elephant. the blue dragonfly was weak. not sure if this is a poke but it is recent and from your area
http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2102


----------



## ty007

Whats the word on these blue telephone pokeballs that recently appeared. I keep hearing conflicting reports that they might actually be left overs from the batch of late 09 early 2010 but just but just want to make sure someone isnt trying to bamboozle me =)


----------



## Keaton

ty007 said:


> Whats the word on these blue telephone pokeballs that recently appeared. I keep hearing conflicting reports that they might actually be left overs from the batch of late 09 early 2010 but just but just want to make sure someone isnt trying to bamboozle me =)



A guy I know, and trust, has some of these atm and he said that they're testing clean. I say go for it but because the reports are mixed, test the ones you get just to be safe.


----------



## ty007

Ive heard nothing but good things...but I never tend to trust anything until I actually see for myself....


----------



## Keaton

By "see" you don't mean eat and pray


----------



## Johnny blue

School em NoT


----------



## RhythmAndFlow

yo have anyone here tried purple paws? cuz i was considering buying them because of the great pill reports reviews but wanna see ur take on this


----------



## Keaton

Those pills are good,
A quick search of PR indicates that they might even be from the same batch as the green ghosts. Which I can say from personal use, are fantastic.


----------



## Necr0sis

-Blue Dragonfly (sold as a 4-stack (*i know*) pokeball) - about 2 months old

-some small white spots

-soft imprint

any info on these?

taking it down tomorrow, if its no good then ill take my bomb ass white mac :D


----------



## Keaton

Could you post a picture?
Pokeballs usually have the pastel shades and have some spots of white or lighter color in them.

There were reports of some fake Dragonfly pokes a couple months ago, from what I remember they were white.
The imprint was visibly different than the real ones. I don't remember exactly what people were saying about them, but there's a thread in the pill reports discussion board about them.
Give me a couple minutes and Ill link you.

EDIT:
Here's that link.


----------



## Necr0sis

here you go, bad pictures, i dont have a good camera 

its chalky as well, same thickness as the white next to it
http://img826.imageshack.us/i/moto0816.jpg/
http://img842.imageshack.us/i/moto0815.jpg/

oh and reason why one side is darker than the other is because i had sweaty ass palms when i bought them, it was unwrapped, stayed colored ever since (i wrapped it myself in a piece of plastic)


----------



## Keaton

Hmm..How does it compare to the pics in the thread I linked you?

I checked pillreports.com and it seems that there are a couple of reviews that are saying that they're adulterated but those don't have pictures.
Regardless, the fact that there are some that say that they're no good means that you should strongly consider testing them.


----------



## Necr0sis

nothing like it, press is clean and isnt that deep

562 area, (near 323)


----------



## Keaton

Test the pills.
There's reports indicating that they may be adulterated.
IMO that's instant reason to be doubtful and test the little bastards


----------



## Necr0sis

i would but i don't exactly have the requirements to buy the kit and get it sent in

think i found them, http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24797

ANTICIPATION HAS KICKED IN!

~thx for the help thizzlam, thx


----------



## Keaton

No problem dude. 
You might try getting a friend to order one for you and pay them back.
That's what I did for my first one.

You should always check pillreports before you buy.
It helps to prevent you from wasting your money


----------



## mango salsa

Does anyone else have any experience with those blue telephone pokeballs?  Thanks.


----------



## Keaton

Those are pretty good beans...Well the ones from last year were.
The White Pacmans were said to be the reincarnation of the blue telephones.


----------



## b2010now

Anyone had the green supermans going around?


----------



## CD Wigglesworth

Im gonna take some blue rhino pokeballs this weekend.  Anyone try them?  I wanna know what to expect when I double drop with these


----------



## Keaton

PillReports indicates that those are copycat pokéballs. It also says that they may contain Methylone (bk-MDMA), which isn't necessarily a bad thing, it just means that the roll won't be as intense as a pill with actual MDMA in it.
If you want a super strong, balls to the wall roll, I would say take *AT LEAST* two of those.


----------



## CD Wigglesworth

I will definitely be taking more than 2 in the night haha thanks for the response


----------



## Keaton

No problem.
Just to be clear, I meant that you should double drop these if you want to get a more "normal" feeling roll. 
bk-MDMA gives the same effect as regular 3,4MDMA but the effects are noticeably weaker.
Example:
Last year, I double dropped two pills that were bk-MDMA (which I didn't find out until much later on). The effects I felt were equivalent to if I had taken one, MDxx High pill.

Do you have access to a test kit at all? Or do you have a way to get one? That will save you a lot of money in the long run because you'll be able to decipher between the crappy pills and the ones that are worth buying.


----------



## CD Wigglesworth

Were you able to roll hard off of bk-MDMA rolls?  I consumed 10 of these last night and was never quite able to reach a good place.  It seemed like I had a good body high without much mental effects.  I usually will take 4-6 good pills throughout a night of rolling and I definitely roll hard with those.

I am in the process of getting a new test kit.  The one I have was given to me by a friend and seems to show every pill as a clean high MDxx roll these days.


----------



## Keaton

Nope, never got there. 
But later on in the night, after consuming a third, I bought a couple blue maseratis from a guy who is now an excellent friend of mine and that had me going pretty hard.

For test kits, use DanceSafe.org. You will get the best deal for your money from them. EZTest sells a kit as well but their new kits only give you 12 tests for $18.99. Where as the DanceSafe kit gets you about 50 tests per bottle.
If you live in an area that doesn't have a good reputation for pills I would recommend that you get The Complete Adulterant Screening Kit. It's by far the best value for the money, and it also happens to be the kit that I have sitting in my fridge. If you can't drop fifty bucks on a kit (~$65 with shipping if I remember correctly) then get the Marquis kit. It will differentiate between MDxx, Speed, DXM, 2C-B, 2C-T and BZP.

Hope that helps.


----------



## crazyhairman

dabush said:


> anyone know anything about green superman or yellow maserati in sd? Thanks in advance



i had both, they r the same size , thery kinda shitty but not pipes.  the supermans r not mdma , but u could tell they would have been good to take one with a lagit one.  the yellow and peach maseraties i think were copycats bc they were the same diamiter as the supermans and had the same salty taste.  but mabey a really really low dose of mdma.   wen i took em i was not even close to rolling but i didnt feel bad.  and as far as i can tell no after effects .  so kinda a let down


----------



## Keaton

crazyhairman said:


> i had both, they r the same size , thery kinda shitty but not pipes.  the supermans r not mdma , but u could tell they would have been good to take one with a lagit one.  the yellow and peach maseraties i think were copycats bc they were the same diamiter as the supermans and had the same salty taste.  but mabey a really really low dose of mdma.   wen i took em i was not even close to rolling but i didnt feel bad.  and as far as i can tell no after effects .  so kinda a let down



Just so you know, the "taste test" is completely irrelevant.

And it sounds to me like those pills are just bunk. Do you have pics of the pills and have you checked pill reports?

A friend of mine took those peach maserati's a couple months ago and he said they were pretty bomb. What's your tolerance like?


----------



## missinthizzin

'sup bluelight community. Been lurking around the site for a little while, just wanted to say that this and PR.com are totally bad ass resources! Offering harm reduction, a place to receive educated advice, and to discuss "taboo" subject matter in an public forum without fear of judgement or legal consequences is very cool. Having said that, I was just wondering... It seems that anything that could even be considered a decent pill (atleast around the 801) has all but vanished. What we're left with is this seemingly endless flooding of some pretty awful pokeball copy's. I've kept my head down and my fingers crossed for something, anything legitimate to pop up. I've heard things about pikachu's and a few other good beans around, but they seem to be scarce, and I haven't been fortunate enough to run into any of them. To summarize I have two questions; I recently read a report on PR.COM that said there is a new batch of some really good "OG pokes"  (white elephants, green dollar signs and blue euros) that have just become available. I was wondering of anyone actually new there to be any truth to this post? My second question is, I'm relatively new to the mdma market and don't know it very well, I'm curious to find out if this "dry spell" is part of a typical time cycle and happens normally, or is it uncommon, and due to uncontrollable circumstances where I should probably start looking for a new favorite " recreational entertainment"?


----------



## Keaton

Yea, there is usually a dry spell between batches, but the current drought we are faced with is like nothing I've seen before. It's pretty bad.
Most times it's just a dry market, but lately, we've been hit with tons of copycats, some are ok, and others are just crap.


----------



## Necr0sis

i got 4 white elephants, 2 reserved for my 2 best friends, and the other 2 for me

had 6 total but 2 diff friends wanted some (regret)

now im trying to get the 2 back but the guy ran out.

these elephants are supposed to be the business but im saving the roll for a possible candy-flip at grad-night 


p.s. any info on 'blue mushrooms'?


----------



## Keaton

I wouldn't candyflip at grad night...That could be pretty overwhelming, especially considering all of the authority figures that will be around. Just go for the rolls if anything at all. Those Elephants _are_ good, don't wast them on something like grad night.


As for the blue mushrooms, are they they cutouts or the round pills? Because both variations are going around right now. 

Here is a report on the Cutout version. 

Here is a report on the round ones.


----------



## stargirlme65

Hello!  I was reading some of the posts in this thread and I noticed that there's a dry spell going around the area?  I see that blue rhinos are probably fake?  Was about to go pick up a bunch of those.

Does anyone know anything about Green Paw Pokeballs?  No one I know has dropped them and I can't find a single report for them on pillreports.  I do see on pillreports that a lot of green pills are fake/bunk?  Those are my two options, so I was wondering what you guys suggest


----------



## idontcare

I popped a pink echo... and i think its piperazines.. was going to be my first time.. trusted a friend.. what can it be?


California, Sacramento.


----------



## Keaton

stargirlme65 said:


> Hello!  I was reading some of the posts in this thread and I noticed that there's a dry spell going around the area?  I see that blue rhinos are probably fake?  Was about to go pick up a bunch of those.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about Green Paw Pokeballs?  No one I know has dropped them and I can't find a single report for them on pillreports.  I do see on pillreports that a lot of green pills are fake/bunk?  Those are my two options, so I was wondering what you guys suggest



Test them. That's the only way to know if they're safe to consume.


----------



## jtrance9

*Whats better Legit Pokeballs or Molly in SOCAL*

I like the molly better you guys?


----------



## Keaton

I've had pills that were better than some of the molly samples I've had. It really just depends on the source..


----------



## klaas

Anyone got any info on the most recent legit Blue Pacman Ghost's?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^The pokeball ghosts have methylone in them. I wouldn't get them. not worth it, IMO.


----------



## freshzive

Anyone seen the blue telephone pokeballs recently? Got offered a bunch--they were great in the past, but I'm worried they're copycats at this point. This is NorCal


----------



## six70

I picked up 20 white ghost pokeballs. Reviews were stellar and I couldn't wait to test them.  I had no time to test so in line at the event I took a second look at the PR reviews and noticed that only adulterated review was from June 2011 while the rave reviews were from 9 months back. Ruined my night completely but probably saved me.


----------



## Keaton

Do you have pictures of them?


----------



## six70

Here you go.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Keaton

The eyes on those are different from the batch back in December.


----------



## jester293

what about white skulls???


----------



## Fyasko.

anyone know about the yellow n blue macs floatin around?


----------



## Keaton

What about them?
Have you checked PillReports yet?


----------



## lowfrequencies

Pillreports has been down for a week now :/


----------



## Fyasko.

Keaton said:


> What about them?
> Have you checked PillReports yet?



yeah its still down...


----------



## Keaton

That's unfortunate.

The Macs that were around last year were pretty good. But there's a lot of fakes going around so make sure you test your pills.


----------



## plurallday

Anyone know about blue swans or yellow ghosts floating around the Bay Area right now? Or brown mollies or brown running mans in Southern California? Blue swans I heard were good but that was years ago, haven't heard anything about these new ones.

Hopefully PR isn't down for too much longer, I want to check before I pick up but I need to pick up asap............ if anyone knows anything about the ones I mentioned feedback is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## jester293

Pill reports is up


----------



## Fyasko.

i'll be consuming a blue playboy this friday :D
will have a report up later, 
there arent any recent reports from cali though so im a little worried.


----------



## tom landers

*It's so DRY!!!*

Why is it so dry in California right now?!!?!
I hope this ends soon......

dry=no good rolls


----------



## Fyasko.

starting to see pipes in SoCal now 
looks like its just getting worse


----------



## northskyfla

Kinda sucks here for me at least here in South Florida. Not having the greatest luck.


----------



## tom landers

i wonder what happened to the people making pokes...
i had a good hook for really good molly fora  few months but even that is gone now


----------



## Johnny blue

tom landers said:


> Why is it so dry in California right now?!!?!
> I hope this ends soon......
> 
> dry=no good rolls



I merged your thread with the appropriate regional thread.


----------



## Oxide

Anyone around northern cali had a purple superman recently? Thoughts?


----------



## NewChoc

Oxide said:


> Anyone around northern cali had a purple superman recently? Thoughts?


 
No idea but heard there were some red superman's floating around near Diego.  Wondering about those.


----------



## Oxide

Wasted my money on two pills, white transformer head (cut out) spotted with red speckles, and a yellow superman. Avoid these two like the plague, bunk as sin.


----------



## Stopbreathbump

*Same question*



Fyasko. said:


> anyone know about the yellow n blue macs floatin around?


 
Just picked up some blue macs over here in Reno NV was wondering if anyone knew about if they are fakes


----------



## NewChoc

Stopbreathbump said:


> Just picked up some blue macs over here in Reno NV was wondering if anyone knew about if they are fakes


 
From info gathered, if you got the ones that are domed on both sides, you got a raw deal.  OGs are beveled on the logo and domed on the other side.


----------



## mthightoker

I would stay away from any macs, all I see is methylone/butylone. Keep an eye out for the white skullcandies


----------



## Keaton

Oxide said:


> Wasted my money on two pills, white transformer head (cut out) spotted with red speckles, and a yellow superman. Avoid these two like the plague, bunk as sin.



Cut out's are notorious for being piperazine. Avoiding like the plague is more than a good idea.


----------



## Ug1yu

Lately there have been a lot of mcpp pressed pill going around in  S. California.   Last week i was at a party   There is a grip of these pill going around.    Red Stewie.    blue/green nike, white infinity  supermans press..   all tested with marquis no reaction.    taste sour and smells funny.   The press is really nice .   So stay away from these crap.


----------



## Bestcasescenario

Anybody have a blue dragonfly in norcal (bay area specifically)? Very few white flecks, nice press, mixed reviews on these..


----------



## six70

What happened to the pokemaster?!?!


----------



## Keaton

The guy that was bringing them into the US got caught up iirc.


----------



## khaezai_daytripper

Hey there guys. So... a really sketchy looking pill has recently found its way into my possession. It's orange (could be called brown, but mostly orangey) and very speckly. I can see red, white, and green speckles mixed in. It's gross. It has an imprint on it that looks quite a bit like a fleur de lis, but it could be a crown of some sort. It was sold as a "dragonfly" but I think that's crock. I searched on pillreports extensively but could find nothing.

Does anyone have any idea what this nasty looking thing could be? It's flatter than most, wide, has a perforation for splitting on the back, and has bevelled sides. I can also include the picture.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Keaton

These are floating around SD at the moment. I've heard good things about them, and PillReports confirms it.
I only wish my friend woulda held on to them so I could have tested them. Oh well.
Keep your eyes peeled kids.

*NSFW*:


----------



## AireePotter

hey guys, has anyone heard of Pikachus in California? Unsure of the color. Saw 2 reports on pillreports but they are from April 2011 so I am pretty sure they are not from the same batch. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jagninja

These pills are all over 801 right now.  Really low dose but better than all the fakes goin around here.

*NSFW*:


----------



## Necr0sis

finally got some white skullcandies nvm ~ thx fr the help anyway


----------



## banannaboy408

has anyone tried purple kappas? bay area picked up alot. seeing any reviews on these.


----------



## mango salsa

Anyone have experience with the new green aliens?  Seems to be the only decent ones around socal right now.  Thanks.


----------



## OzzBozz

don't take pink stewie's. they are dangerous and contain mcpp or pipes


----------



## Keaton

mango salsa said:


> Anyone have experience with the new green aliens?  Seems to be the only decent ones around socal right now.  Thanks.



Not too sure about these, but they're not the only good thing going around. The White Skullcandies that are goin' around are pretty good too.


----------



## Utahrd

I bet the skulls are better though.  Just an opinion, from what I've read.  As far as pikachus, there are a few different stamps for it, some MDXX, some fake, and some MDXX+amphetamine.  best to always test though, don't rely on online reports exclusively, spend some real time looking it up and getting to know pillreports.com, figure out who knows their shit on the site and who does not, older members and moderators are a good place to start, facedbeyond, rollnpeace, lou801isretarded, these guys know their shit(among others).


----------



## six70

Someone new cat needs to get a key and make some legit fucking pills to compete w/ the dutch. I don't mind paying double COME ON


----------



## Utahrd

six70 said:


> Someone new cat needs to get a key and make some legit fucking pills to compete w/ the dutch. I don't mind paying double COME ON



true that, but I think they would rather cut the dose in half and sell it to you for twice as much anyways. anywho (but I agree with you, I certainly would pay double if by some act of God I stumbled upon some high dosed beans)  from what I have seen, most people refuse to pay more for legit rolls than they pay for bunk rolls.  fuck those people.


----------



## six70

Yep. Hate all the people that support bunk rolls >.<


----------



## tamko

Most don't know any better.

Even saying price is no option doesn't seem to mean much to a dealer. You would think it would.


----------



## Tydye420

Anyone have any experience with 007's going around , or the white maseraties in the 805 I heard a new batch up light blue skull candies are going around. Any info on these


----------



## Utahrd

007's are clean and nice if that's what you mean, prob no more than a medium dose. go with the purps.


----------



## Utahrd

The purple and green pumas with the two crossing lines on the back should be brought up in here.  SOME of them test well on marquis, BUT there are copycats and/ fakes that are piperazine, so DO test them before consuming, but don't turn your nose up at them altogether before seeing and testing. just an opinion, I have done the latter before and I feel that I may have missed out.


----------



## Ug1yu

n e one heard or tried the new purple nike.  From the La area/ round on both side.  Press is exactly like the purple nike poke going around but its not poke.   Clean press same stamp as the poke.   Pretty thick.   Taste and smell pretty good.   does not taste like acid sour sweet tangy.

Just tested these tonight marquis black in 35 sec..   But don't let the result fool u these are either meth/ with a little pipe combo or some other rc.

Every sound seem enhanced but in a annoying way.   No happy feeling like mdma.    Took 40 min to hit.   I would stay away from these .


----------



## Utahrd

^I heard they import them from Iran, or morocco or something


----------



## ctt04

Anyone heard of a new batch of yellow ninjas?  My dealer says they are round with a stamp, all the reports I've seen are on the pills shaped like a ninja turtle head.  He just got them and tried them himself and claims they are better than the yellow rabbits he had.  Any news would be appreciated, I can't find a report on these anywhere.


----------



## Ug1yu

So couple of my friends and i just started partying again after a long ass break.     Most of us have 10+ years  exp.  last two week we came across a shiet load of RC/ pipe meth pills .  Some are tested with marquis.   So i wanna come here and warn u people.    All these are either meth/pipe or other RC combo so stay away from these.   Blue bunny( cutout and non cutout), purple nike,blue dragonfly(methylone)  green gucci, red dolphin, yellow twitter, tan mercedes, green smile face, all kind of stewies.


----------



## Ug1yu

ctt04 said:


> Anyone heard of a new batch of yellow ninjas?  My dealer says they are round with a stamp, all the reports I've seen are on the pills shaped like a ninja turtle head.  He just got them and tried them himself and claims they are better than the yellow rabbits he had.  Any news would be appreciated, I can't find a report on these anywhere.



Never trust a dealer they will say anything to sell .   Get a test kit.


----------



## ctt04

Ug1yu said:


> Never trust a dealer they will say anything to sell .   Get a test kit.


I definitely do need a test kit.  But my dealer is a pretty good friend from back in high school and he's always sold me quality stuff.  I'm just kinda sketched out this time because I've seen some people say they liked the yellow turtle heads, and I'm worried my friend may be a bit stupid and think that he rolled when in reality he was high on DMA.


----------



## Jagninja

Just got my test kit on friday and already it has saved me some money.  Proved to two diff sources that there molly was methylone.  The more and more that people test, the more we can weed out the bad shit and bring back the dank pills.  Damn i miss the good ole days.


----------



## lm2pha4u

Has anyone heard of purple nikes (not the pokes) in socal? Wondering if anyone had any bad experiences with these . I'm kinda scared to take them   oh how I wish my test kit would make it by today.


----------



## thinking_man

*Yellow Thinking Man Pokeballs*

Does anyone know anything about the Yellow Thinking Man Pokeballs that's been circulating around SoCal recently?

Thanks.


----------



## Ug1yu

thinking_man said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Yellow Thinking Man Pokeballs that's been circulating around SoCal recently?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Stay away from those.    Damn maybe im late.  but for other stay away from the purple nike non poke..  nasty pipe/combo..


----------



## KittyKK

Just had pink maseratis from Denver. Disappointing  But then again, I havn't found anything good in 2 years now. I'm beginning to think its time I exit the scene. Tired of being let down


----------



## Siccness909

Any info on these green playboy bunnies in arizona?

Anybody?


----------



## Ug1yu

Take a look at the green playboy  that is going around S. Ca  if it look the same then its good.. but if its different get a test kit.   

N for those that still check this place.  Stay away from the Green Red Middle Finger  aka Fuck U going around los angeles .    Pretty nice clean solid press.   But taste sour/sweet.   I was at a Underground party last week alot of peoples took those and feel like shiet.   I warned alot of peoples that nite but was called a newbie.  Oh well they all suffer the entire nite.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Ug1yu said:


> Take a look at the green playboy  that is going around S. Ca  if it look the same then its good.. but if its different get a test kit.


 
Good advice.  Whether it's different or not, everyone should have access to a test kit really.  Nothing like knowing for sure


----------



## glohstix

Any news on blue doves? Tested, came back without reaction to the marquis. Really getting frustrated trying to find anything in CO/AZ states


----------



## psyphonik

Any word on quality of Yellow Peace Signs?


----------



## Ug1yu

psyphonik said:


> Any word on quality of Yellow Peace Signs?


 
I just got back from a UG party tonight.   Was chillin with a group of peoples some say they took the yellow peace sign and some green f u.   All of them didnt have fun at all.  Some threw up some just didnt move for 4 hrs.   So im guessing the peace sign is pipe/rc mix.     I tried warning these newbies but none of them believe me..  They are say "I got it from someone i trust.  They say its good"   Ohhh well


----------



## magik23

Anybody hear anything on Red/pink Dragon pokeballs?  The picture is rubbed off so you can't really tell what it is but they are called red dragons... here is a crappy picture... From SoCal


----------



## magik23

oh and they look lighter in person. That background is white to give you an idea of the color shift.


----------



## Ug1yu

Here is couple of nasty press to stay away.   Los angeles area.      Red Blue and Yellow hello Kitty.    White and Blue naked lady  Tested with marquis no reaction..  Taste Sour   Pipe/RC combo.   So Stay away.         

The Green XXX and Yellow Bottle Tested orange /black with marquis  an I tried them..   The roll is good roll but also one of the nastiest comedown i ever had.  Not just me but alot of other peoples i know.   Not worth it .   So stay away.    They have more meth/amp or something in them.. This is just me.. I  had meth/amp pills before but these are totally different.


----------



## jam uh weezy

wow its sad reading through this thread...the last time i rolled it seemed it would have been hard to find a bad pill if you wanted too


----------



## Ug1yu

Was at a kick back party again last week..  50-60 peoples.  N there is this one idiot that keep on bringing nasty shiet to it.   We kicked him out everytime but he keeps coming back with a very close friends that throws the kickback.  About 90 percent of us are sober so we are very protected when some bring shiet to the party.   These pills are not highly circulated so to those that actually stumble upon them be very careful.   We try to ban him but his friend away bring him in anyway.  

 This time  there is white/blue superman  clearly and clean press dome both side.   Yellow /White Channel.   Green heart spade.    White Yin yang.   These are pipe /RC  combo so   STAY AWAY


----------



## ob3ygiant

pr said they were bunk im pretty sure


----------



## FeedMeNow

i Have Two Pills Im Worried About: 

i live in the so-cal region

The first one is Pink Shells.
The Second is Peach Decepticons.

they arent pokeballs and worry me because some do have black spots.

does anyone have any info on these two?


----------



## Peefus

Black specs are sure sign blk tar heroin


----------



## RecklessWOT

Nothing is for sure without testing the chemical.  
As far as the two pills I have not heard anything about them, have you checked pillreports?


----------



## Ug1yu

My advice is that if you never heard of a pill just stay away.   Its not worth it to gamble if they are good or not.  Unless you have a test kit.


----------



## starburn

any insight on the green dragonflies around denver these days?


----------



## Ug1yu

If you are talking about those new poke press.  There a report on pillreports.  If its those i seen it in person..   Nasty shiet Stay away.   Those are shiny and glossy .  Taste sweet and tangy .  Clear sign that its some RC combo pill.    N the press doesnt even look like a dragonfly.  more like echo rhino or dolphin.    The legit dragonfly is clearly press with wings.   My advice right now is very careful picking up poke now.  Recently there is alot of bunk poke press out.   Get a test kit.


----------



## seb84

So I've got 4 different pills....anyone recognize them?  They are all from CA.  i know the descriptions are minimal, but any info would be great!

-red rhino.  no bevel, clean press, very light red, almost pink, slightly domed on both sides, pretty firm/not crumbly

-green olympic rings.  so light as to be almost yellow.  beveled edge, curved underside, flat top, very clean press

-yellow paul frank monkey.  orange flecks, slightly crumbly looking, flat top, cant tell about the bottom really, fairly light press

-yellow dragonfly. very light press, orange flecks, slightly curved on top and bottom, sturdier looking than the paul frank.


----------



## RecklessWOT

seb84 said:


> So I've got 4 different pills....anyone recognize them?  They are all from CA.  i know the descriptions are minimal, but any info would be great!
> 
> -red rhino.  no bevel, clean press, very light red, almost pink, slightly domed on both sides, pretty firm/not crumbly
> 
> -green olympic rings.  so light as to be almost yellow.  beveled edge, curved underside, flat top, very clean press
> 
> -yellow paul frank monkey.  orange flecks, slightly crumbly looking, flat top, cant tell about the bottom really, fairly light press
> 
> -yellow dragonfly. very light press, orange flecks, slightly curved on top and bottom, sturdier looking than the paul frank.




Have you tried checking pillreports.com?


----------



## KZedd

Anybody heard of Orange Nikes, with specks on it.  In South West US? Checked PR but reports are all 1-2 years old or they don't match physically with the ones that I have.


----------



## jetamine

Anyone heard of blue supermans? Got a few off mate they look cool


----------



## saucemaker

Does anyone check these forums anymore? 

I'm looking for information on a round, large crumbly pill.  White with large red speckles, beveled edges, and a Lexus emblem on the front.  Anyone seen these?


----------



## Sickpimp777

What's up people, my dog came across some golden bowser and I can't find any info on them online,  anyone here tried em?


----------

